# prima volta



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

ciao a tutti
è la prima volta che scrivo ma in passato ho letto tante volte i vostri messaggi cercando di capire la mia storia...
adesso ho bisogno di voi per vedere forse con gli occhi piu giusti..
circa sei mesi fa facendo consulenza in un azienda conosco un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me...
la faccio breve..resisto un po..perche entrambi sposati, io da 4 anni e con un bimbo di tre...e vi assicuro che mai avrei pensato che mi sarebbe accaduto una cosa simile..
poi dopo un po di corteggiamento cedo, ci vediamo di nascosto, sempre in orario di ufficio, mlle snsazioni e mille sentimenti per entrambi, cose mai provate, sintonia mentale e sintonia fisica che non pensavo potesse esistere....
ci vediamo poco perche le nostre vite non lo prevedono, siamoconsapevoli di cio che deve essere il nostroo rapporto...e allora vi chiedo perche sto cosi male?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo ma in passato ho letto tante volte i vostri messaggi cercando di capire la mia storia...
> adesso ho bisogno di voi per vedere forse con gli occhi piu giusti..
> circa sei mesi fa facendo consulenza in un azienda conosco un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me...
> ...


a noi lo chiedi?
ti senti male forse perché stai prendendo per il culo tuo marito?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo ma in passato ho letto tante volte i vostri messaggi cercando di capire la mia storia...
> adesso ho bisogno di voi per vedere forse con gli occhi piu giusti..
> circa sei mesi fa facendo consulenza in un azienda conosco un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me...
> ...


Perchè siamo fatti tutti con lo stampino alla fin fine... Conosci un altro, riprovi (attenzione, RIprovi, solo che te ne eri dimenticata...) mille sensazioni che credevi di aver abbandonato, non capisci più nulla, vivi tra le nuvole, ma ti vengono ogni tanto i sensi di colpa. Lascia perdere, ci sono passato ed ora la mia vita è un mezzo inferno, gli strascichi di una relazione extraconiugale lasciano davvero il segno.... in negativo!

Ciao


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

sicuramente mi sento in colpa verso mio marito...che so che mi ama e che non potrebbe credere a unacosa come questa....è 12 anni che siamo insieme...
ma io sto male perche vorrei vivere di pu quest'uomo, vorrei sentirmi lui addosso in ogni  momento e vorrei essere nella sua testa sempre....
chiedo aiuto a voi perche se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze in merito mi piacerebbe metterle a confronto...
tutto qui


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sicuramente mi sento in colpa verso mio marito...che so che mi ama e che non potrebbe credere a unacosa come questa....è 12 anni che siamo insieme...
> *ma io sto male perche vorrei vivere di pu quest'uomo, vorrei sentirmi lui addosso in ogni momento e vorrei essere nella sua testa sempre....*
> chiedo aiuto a voi perche se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze in merito mi piacerebbe metterle a confronto...
> tutto qui


molla il marito e sii felice con lui.


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> è la prima volta che scrivo ma in passato ho letto tante volte i vostri messaggi cercando di capire la mia storia...
> adesso ho bisogno di voi per vedere forse con gli occhi piu giusti..
> circa sei mesi fa facendo consulenza in un azienda conosco un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me...
> ...


Soffri secondo me perchè sai che stai facendo del male a qualcuno (tuo marito) però nello stesso tempo pensi a te stessa e quindi soffri perchè puoi vedere poco l'altro, non puoi avere un rapoprto alla luce del sole e qs ti fa star male!!!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

potrebbe essere la situazione piu giusta anche nel rispetto di tutti, ma le nostre vite non lo prevedono....canoni canoni...e mille impegni...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sicuramente mi sento in colpa verso mio marito...che so che mi ama e che non potrebbe credere a unacosa come questa....è 12 anni che siamo insieme...
> ma io sto male perche vorrei vivere di pu quest'uomo, vorrei sentirmi lui addosso in ogni momento e vorrei essere nella sua testa sempre....
> chiedo aiuto a voi perche se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze in merito mi piacerebbe metterle a confronto...
> tutto qui


ho scritto prima di leggere qs 3d però vedo che abbiamo le stesse idee!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sicuramente mi sento in colpa verso mio marito...che so che mi ama e che non potrebbe credere a unacosa come questa....è 12 anni che siamo insieme...
> ma io sto male perche vorrei vivere di pu quest'uomo, vorrei sentirmi lui addosso in ogni  momento e vorrei essere nella sua testa sempre....
> chiedo aiuto a voi perche se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze in merito mi piacerebbe metterle a confronto...
> tutto qui


Io il mio consiglio te l'ho dato, poi vedi tu. Comunque ribadisco:

taglia finchè puoi ancora tagliare, il sentimento che stai provando non è reale, fidati.

Ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> molla il marito e sii felice con lui.


lui è sposato.
sai come si dilegua se glielo propone?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> potrebbe essere la situazione piu giusta anche nel rispetto di tutti, ma le nostre vite non lo prevedono....canoni canoni...e mille impegni...


non te la prendere bruttomuso. ma se gli proponessi una cosa del genere, non lo sentiresti neanche più.
vuole un'amante, non una nuova donna. non farti illusioni. non fare viaggi. sei l'amante e morirai come tale.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui è sposato.
> sai come si dilegua se glielo propone?


potrebbe provare però, così pone fine a mille dubbi conoscendo le intenzioni di lui più chiaramente


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sicuramente mi sento in colpa verso mio marito...che so che mi ama e che non potrebbe credere a unacosa come questa....è 12 anni che siamo insieme...
> ma io sto male perche vorrei vivere di pu quest'uomo, vorrei sentirmi lui addosso in ogni  momento e vorrei essere nella sua testa sempre....
> chiedo aiuto a voi perche se qualcuno ha avuto esperienze in merito mi piacerebbe metterle a confronto...
> tutto qui


E poi quando la passione con l'altro andrà scemando e lentamente ma inesorabilmente subentrerà la routine che farai, mollerai pure lui? 

Ti prego non farlo, interrogati sul perchè ti sei guardata in giro e parlane con tuo marito.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui è sposato.
> sai come si dilegua se glielo propone?


non lo metto in dubbio, ma come non credere a tutte le belle cose che ti dice??
poi angelodelmale perche devi essere così disfattista?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè siamo fatti tutti con lo stampino alla fin fine... Conosci un altro, riprovi (attenzione, RIprovi, solo che te ne eri dimenticata...) mille sensazioni che credevi di aver abbandonato, non capisci più nulla, vivi tra le nuvole, ma ti vengono ogni tanto i sensi di colpa. Lascia perdere, ci sono passato ed ora la mia vita è un mezzo inferno, gli strascichi di una relazione extraconiugale lasciano davvero il segno.... in negativo!
> 
> Ciao


  kid, che vuoi dire che ci si portano dietro gli strascichi?  parli del fatto che hai provato sentimenti? o parli dei sensi di colpa che ti mangiano?


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, *ma come non credere a tutte le belle cose che ti dice??*
> poi angelodelmale perche devi essere così disfattista?


ragionando.
quanti anni hai?
non è questione di disfattismo, è la realtà


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> *non lo metto in dubbio, ma come non credere a tutte le belle cose che ti dice??*



spegnendo l'interruttore di sotto e accendendo quello di sopra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, ma come non credere a tutte le belle cose che ti dice??
> poi angelodelmale perche devi essere così disfattista?


perché guardo in faccia alla realtà, non vuol dire che sono disfattista. 
se speravi che qualcuno ti avrebbe detto che presto arriverà a prenderti in sella a un cavallo bianco, sei cascata maluccio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spegnendo l'interruttore di sotto e accendendo quello di sopra


come sei sottile


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Ascolta bruttomuso tutte le belle cose che ti dice, sappi che piu della metà forse non rispondono al vero, ma è così bello sentirsele dire!


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ascolta bruttomuso tutte le belle cose che ti dice, sappi che piu della metà *forse non rispondono al vero*, ma è così bello sentirsele dire!


io leverei il forse...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io leverei il forse...


Certo Brugola togliamo il forse, però resta cmq che fa piacere sentirsele dire!!!


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo Brugola togliamo il forse, però resta cmq che fa piacere sentirsele dire!!!


 
ma ragazze, ma abbiamo 17 anni o siamo donne con un pò di cervello?
cosa vuol dire è bello sentirsele dire sapendo che non sono vere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Certo Brugola togliamo il forse, però resta cmq che fa piacere sentirsele dire!!!


 
senza offesa ma certo che bisogna essere un po'... come dire... "povere"? per sentirsi felici quando ci vengono dette delle cose che si sa già a priori che sono cazzate.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid, che vuoi dire che ci si portano dietro gli strascichi?  parli del fatto che hai provato sentimenti? o parli dei sensi di colpa che ti mangiano?



Io ho avuto una relazione extraconiugale per qualche mese. Avresti dovuto vedermi il primo periodo: camminavo tre metri da terra (nonostante le corna a mia moglie, ma di quello te ne parlerò dopo...), mi sentivo innamorato, mille emozioni e sentimenti. Poi un giorno mi si è presentata davanti l'opportunità della scelta, avevo quasi il benestare di andarmene e.... mi sono svegliato dal sogno. Ti giuro che mi sono sentito spaesato, all'improvviso ho aperto gli occhi e... pum! Tutto il senso di colpa che non ho provato per mesi mi si è scagliato contro come un branco di lupi affamati. Da super figo mi sono sentito di colpo un super schifo di uomo, con mille paranoie e dubbi, non ti dico poi con mia moglie. Anche con tutte le buone intenzioni, è impossibile passare indenni un tradimento, perchè prima o poi lo paghi. E soprattutto devi svegliarti, quello che stai provando è fittizio, è solo un risveglio dei sensi, che potresti provare pure con tuo marito se solo rischiassi di perderlo.

Un abbraccio, non fare cazzate, chiudi subito finchè sei in tempo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ragazze, ma abbiamo 17 anni o siamo donne con un pò di cervello?
> cosa vuol dire è bello sentirsele dire sapendo che non sono vere?


la seconda che hai detto. 
però ti prego evita questo "siamo"...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma ragazze, ma abbiamo 17 anni o siamo donne con un pò di cervello?
> cosa vuol dire è bello sentirsele dire sapendo che non sono vere?


Ci sono situazioni in cui anche se sai che ciò che ti viene detto non risponde al vero, con vero intendo che la persona che lo dice non lo pensa, però ti assicuro che lusinga! Ripeto ci sono determinate situazioni che ti portano a ciò!!!


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, ma come non credere a tutte le belle cose che ti dice??
> poi angelodelmale perche devi essere così disfattista?


ma saranno anche vere, solo che fanno parte della leggerezza di essere amanti. Non puoi pensare di fondarci una relazione, o comunque dovresti verificare più a fondo con lui


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui anche se sai che ciò che ti viene detto non risponde al vero, con vero intendo che la persona che lo dice non lo pensa, però ti assicuro che lusinga! Ripeto ci sono determinate situazioni che ti portano a ciò!!!


se hai gli occhi marroni e li vorresti tanto verdi e uno ti dice:
che begli occhi verdi che hai!
ti senti lusingata o presa per il culo?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ragionando.
> quanti anni hai?
> non è questione di disfattismo, è la realtà


ho 30 anni e vi assicuro che tale passione e tali brividi non li ho mai provati nella vita....e lui lo vedo molto preso...dice e fa cose che non ha mai fatto...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se hai gli occhi marroni e li vorresti tanto verdi e uno ti dice:
> che begli occhi verdi che hai!
> ti senti lusingata o presa per il culo?


chiaramente presa per il culo!
Ma non è questo a cui mi riferivo! Sono piccole parole che non senti dal marito e che dette da un'altro ti fanno senitre importante ti fanno riprendere fiducia in te stessa....quella fiducia persa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ho 30 anni e vi assicuro che tale passione e tali brividi non li ho mai provati nella vita....e lui lo vedo molto preso*...dice e fa cose che non ha mai fatto*...


certo, come no.
e magari ti dice che si eccita anche come non l'ha mai fatto eccitare nessuna. e che prova piacere a letto come non ha mai provato con nessuna. è già arrrivato a dirti che non fa più sesso con la moglie?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> chiaramente presa per il culo!
> Ma non è questo a cui mi riferivo! Sono piccole parole che non senti dal marito e che dette da un'altro ti fanno senitre importante ti fanno riprendere fiducia in te stessa....quella fiducia persa


Brava.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> chiaramente presa per il culo!
> Ma non è questo a cui mi riferivo! Sono piccole parole che non senti dal marito e che dette da un'altro ti fanno senitre importante ti fanno riprendere fiducia in te stessa....quella fiducia persa


stella io lo capisco ma prima o poi bisogna crescere e fare i conti con la realtà, che se non ci va bene, si modifica


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, come no.
> e magari ti dice che si eccita anche come non l'ha mai fatto eccitare nessuna. e che prova piacere a letto come non ha mai provato con nessuna. è già arrrivato a dirti che non fa più sesso con la moglie?


Ahahah... spietata ma realista.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Aprile 2009)

Innanzi tutto benvenuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	







poi:


Asudem ha detto:


> *spegnendo l'interruttore di sotto e accendendo quello di sopra*




... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma dai fate sparire tutti i traditori dal forum...


 Allora propongo un nuovo nome: temperanza.it


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Brava.


 
ma brava cosa scusa?
prendenderle dal marito, non cercarle in un altro


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Brava.


è un brava retorico suppongo!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> è un brava retorico suppongo!!!


Supponi bene.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui anche se sai che ciò che ti viene detto non risponde al vero, con vero intendo che la persona che lo dice non lo pensa, però ti assicuro che lusinga! Ripeto ci sono determinate situazioni che ti portano a ciò!!!


  però non vedo perche tutto non deve essere vero? io credo  a quest'uomo e lui rede a me, sappiamo quanto c'è di vero e quanto non è possibile che sia vero...


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> però non vedo perche tutto non deve essere vero? io credo  a quest'uomo e lui rede a me, sappiamo quanto c'è di vero e quanto non è possibile che sia vero...


Stai solo passando la fase "accecamento da eccesso di emozioni". Datti tempo.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> però non vedo perche tutto non deve essere vero? io credo  a quest'uomo e lui rede a me, sappiamo quanto c'è di vero e quanto non è possibile che sia vero...


digli , visto che ti ama , di lasciar tutto per te e stare insieme . Vedi così come si dilegua e tutto ciò che ti ha detto risultano solo parole  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Benvenuta


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

secondo me trombano


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> secondo me trombano


Arguto....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> però non vedo perche tutto non deve essere vero? io credo a quest'uomo e lui rede a me, sappiamo quanto c'è di vero e quanto non è possibile che sia vero...


 guardavi "mezzanotte&dintorni" con Marzullo vero?


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> però non vedo perche tutto non deve essere vero? io credo a quest'uomo e lui rede a me, sappiamo quanto c'è di vero e quanto non è possibile che sia vero...


Ci sono dentro anche io bruttomuso, mi sono fatta un gran bel lavaggio del cervello per scrivere quello che ho scritto!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahah... spietata ma realista.


 queste cose non le dice sono altre le parole che usa e sono altri i sentimenti che proviamo quando siamo insieme...
il paragone con la moglie o io con mio marito sono cose che non tiriamo mai in ballo....


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> queste cose non le dice sono altre le parole che usa e sono altri i sentimenti che proviamo quando siamo insieme...
> il paragone con la moglie o io con mio marito *sono cose che non tiriamo mai in ballo..*..


come mai?
per una relazione duratura sarebbe bene risolverlo quel problemino


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> queste cose non le dice sono altre le parole che usa e sono altri i sentimenti che proviamo quando siamo insieme...
> il paragone con la moglie o io con mio marito sono cose che non tiriamo mai in ballo....


Cara bruttomuso (oddio come suona male), io lo so che tanto continuerai a fare ciò che ti pare per parecchio tempo ancora e che qualunque cosa ti diremo qui per un pò  ti entrerà ed uscirà dalle orecchie in un nanosecondo, per questo ti dico: la cosa è ancora troppo fresca. magari tra qualche mese o un anno verrai qui a rompere i maroni ai traditori come molti di noi hanno imparato a fare. Col tempo.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cara bruttomuso (oddio come suona male), io lo so che tanto continuerai a fare ciò che ti pare per parecchio tempo ancora e che qualunque cosa ti diremo qui per un pò di tempo ti entrerà ed uscirà dalle orecchie in un nanosecondo, per questo ti dico: la cosa è ancora troppo fresca. *magari tra qualche mese o un anno verrai qui a rompere i maroni ai traditori come molti di noi hanno imparato a fare. Col tempo*.












   tu sei stato molto rapido..mica sempre  la trafila è così veloce


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei stato molto rapido..mica sempre  la trafila è così veloce



E' quasi un anno dai, non è proprio poco...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei stato molto rapido..mica sempre  la trafila è così veloce


troverei efficiente che i nuovi arrivati si andassero a leggere il tred di kid.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> secondo me trombano


  mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il  verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> chiaramente presa per il culo!
> Ma non è questo a cui mi riferivo! Sono piccole parole che non senti dal marito e che dette da un'altro* ti fanno senitre importante ti fanno riprendere fiducia in te stessa....quella fiducia persa*


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il  verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


non te ne diciamo dietro.
Io onestamente non so più che dire..
che devo dirti? goditela e poi raccogli i cocci.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il  verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


ah c'è pure lo scarto di ventanni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> troverei efficiente che i nuovi arrivati si andassero a leggere il tred di kid.



Io, per la loro sanità mentale, lo sconsiglierei!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Cara bruttomuso (oddio come suona male), io lo so che tanto continuerai a fare ciò che ti pare per parecchio tempo ancora e che qualunque cosa ti diremo qui per un pò ti entrerà ed uscirà dalle orecchie in un nanosecondo, per questo ti dico: la cosa è ancora troppo fresca. magari tra qualche mese o un anno verrai qui a rompere i maroni ai traditori come molti di noi hanno imparato a fare. Col tempo.


  kid...vorrei che quel momento arrivi velocemente perche ho paura di innamorarmi davvero di ques'uomo pur sapendo che non avremo mai un futuro vero...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io, per la loro sanità mentale, lo sconsiglierei!


più che altro ci va un annetto a leggerlo tutto !
Come procede Kid ?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non te ne diciamo dietro.
> Io onestamente non so più che dire..
> che devo dirti? goditela e poi raccogli i cocci.



Ma bada di avere un pattumiera sufficientemente grande...


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


 una relazione cosi' lascia il tempo che trova....come tutte le relazioni extra che tanto si assomigliano.....vi date fiducia a vicenda
quella fiducia che il vs coniuge non vi da piu
pero quello che mi chiedo
sei sposata da 4 anni.....e hai gia bisogno di ulteriori certezze che ti da un altro tra l'altro piu grande di 23 anni
un p'o mi lascia perplessa sta cosa


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid...vorrei che quel momento arrivi velocemente perche ho paura di innamorarmi davvero di ques'uomo pur sapendo che non avremo mai un futuro vero...



Sai che anch'io avevo il desiderio, pur essendo strafelice, che tutto finisse? Non ti preoccupare, non ti innamorerai di quest'uomo, fidati. Ma lo crederai per un bel pò. Cercati il thread "rivederla" e fatti due risate a vedere quanto me la sono menata io! Ora le cose per me non vanno ancora bene, ma se penso all'uomo che ero allora, mi viene il latte alle ginocchia.

Ciao


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah c'è pure lo scarto di ventanni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e cosa vuol dire secondo te??


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> più che altro ci va un annetto a leggerlo tutto !
> Come procede Kid ?



E' dura sai, mia moglie mi chiede tempo perchè è delusa ed io purtroppo solo il classico tipo che tiene il fiato sul collo finchè le cose non si sistemano...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma conto di farcela, piano piano, perchè amo mia moglie, anche se l'ho capito tardi.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> e cosa vuol dire secondo te??


 
no questo non vuol dire niente, anche a me garbano non di primo pelo


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> e cosa vuol dire secondo te??


che questo dev'essere un abituè e che ti si rigirerà come un calzino .


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura sai, mia moglie mi chiede tempo perchè è delusa ed io purtroppo solo il classico tipo che tiene il fiato sul collo finchè le cose non si sistemano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fai bene a starle vicino . 
Secondo me ce la farete e sarà tutto meglio di prima .


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> e cosa vuol dire secondo te??


niente


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> una relazione cosi' lascia il tempo che trova....come tutte le relazioni extra che tanto si assomigliano.....vi date fiducia a vicenda
> quella fiducia che il vs coniuge non vi da piu
> pero quello che mi chiedo
> sei sposata da 4 anni.....e hai gia bisogno di ulteriori certezze che ti da un altro tra l'altro piu grande di 23 anni
> un p'o mi lascia perplessa sta cosa


  quali sarebbero le certezze di cui parli? non c'entra la fiducia,  vedi e mi dispiace ammetterlo, mio marito si fida ciecamente di me, il fatto della differenze di eta...lui mi legge dentro, fuori, riesce a capirmi e io cosa per me assolutamente impossibile fino ad oggi lo ascolto e prendo in cobnsiderazione i suoi consigli....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> E' dura sai, mia moglie mi chiede tempo perchè è delusa ed io purtroppo solo il classico tipo che tiene il fiato sul collo finchè le cose non si sistemano...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  kid stasera andro aleggere il tuo rivederla....e ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi stai dando, posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no questo non vuol dire niente, anche a me garbano non di primo pelo





matilde ha detto:


> niente


La vedete così normale che il 50enne si faccia l'amante di 30 anni ? Io non troppo , anzi per nulla . E a prescindere da questo converrete che  sarà un pelino più esperto di lei .


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> La vedete così normale che il 50enne si faccia l'amante di 30 anni ? Io non troppo , anzi per nulla . E a prescindere da questo converrete che sarà un pelino più esperto di lei .


non vedo cosa ci sia di strano se a 50 anni si trova l'amante piu giovane


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non vedo cosa ci sia di strano se a 50 anni si trova l'amante piu giovane


 x me e' strano se regge fisicamente la cosa


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me e' strano se regge fisicamente la cosa


ma levando il lato fisico ci puo stare tranquillamente


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> La vedete così normale che il 50enne si faccia l'amante di 30 anni ? Io non troppo , anzi per nulla . E a prescindere da questo converrete che sarà un pelino più esperto di lei .


  esperienza si, ma anche intensita di vita, consigli,parole giuste al momento giusto, silenzi mai richiesti, non credevo di poter trovare in un uomo piu grande il pezzo di vita mancante....è questo il piu grande rammarico
io credevo mio marito la parte completante la mia vita e ora sono veramente incasinata....


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> ma levando il lato fisico ci puo stare tranquillamente



ma siete fuori??
stiam parlando di un 50enne non di un ottuagenario.
L'amante migliore che ho avuto aveva 49 anni


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> La vedete così normale che il 50enne si faccia l'amante di 30 anni ? Io non troppo , anzi per nulla . E a prescindere da questo converrete che  sarà un pelino più esperto di lei .


nella norma
l'età per me significa poco, anzi ora che ci penso è più quel che parlano che quel che fanno: è di una figura paterna che hai bisogno bruttomuso?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me e' strano se regge fisicamente la cosa


 non so quanti anni hai, ma non sottovalutare un uomo a 50 anni, lo facevo anche io prima ma adesso mi devo per forza ricredere...il sesso che fa lui, va ben oltre il sesso fisico e una miscela di piu fattori che un uomo a trentanni non credo conosca....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'amante migliore che ho avuto aveva 49 anni


 ma se con me in quei momenti mi sussurravi nell'orecchio che ero io il migliore


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma se con me in quei momenti mi sussurravi nell'orecchio che ero io il migliore


lo dico a tutti


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hai, ma non sottovalutare un uomo a 50 anni, lo facevo anche io prima ma adesso mi devo per forza ricredere...il sesso che fa lui, va ben oltre il sesso fisico e una miscela di piu fattori che un uomo a trentanni non credo conosca....


 si lo so
scherzavo dai.....


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me e' strano se regge fisicamente la cosa



che dici?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani *potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione*...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


ha 53 anni, non pretendere troppo.

in effetti però tre volte in sei mesi è pochino. lui in pratica cerca semplicemente una persona con cui parlare. 

leggi 11 minuti...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> nella norma
> l'età per me significa poco, anzi ora che ci penso è più quel che parlano che quel che fanno: è di una figura paterna che hai bisogno bruttomuso?


assolutamente no ho un padre presente e fantastico...


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid stasera andro aleggere il tuo rivederla....e ti ringrazio per i consigli che mi stai dando, posso chiederti quanti anni hai?



Ne ho 31 cara. Comunque rivederla è solo la punta dell'iceberg... Ci sono anche "senso di colpa dove sei" e "glie l'ho detto"....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo dico a tutti


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha 53 anni, non pretendere troppo.
> 
> in effetti però tre volte in sei mesi è pochino. lui in pratica cerca semplicemente una parola con cui parlare.
> 
> leggi 11 minuti...


gia letto e trovato fantastico,  non cerca qualcuno con cui parlare non è il tipo....ha trovato anche qualcuno con cui parlare, ma quando ci vediamo...e purtroppo lo squallore di una macchina spesso toglie l'incanto.... siamo completamente intensi e presi...


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Fai bene a starle vicino .
> Secondo me ce la farete e sarà tutto meglio di prima .


Carissima, non credo di far bene a starle così addosso, la conosco bene, ma è più forte di me. A volte penso di peggiorare le cose. Ma mi impegno eh....


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hai, ma non sottovalutare un uomo a 50 anni, lo facevo anche io prima ma adesso mi devo per forza ricredere...il sesso che fa lui, va ben oltre il sesso fisico e una miscela di piu fattori che un uomo a trentanni non credo conosca....


io non parlavo di sesso .


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hai, ma non sottovalutare un uomo a 50 anni, lo facevo anche io prima ma adesso mi devo per forza ricredere...il sesso che fa lui, va ben oltre il sesso fisico e una miscela di piu fattori che un uomo a trentanni non credo conosca....


senza metterti in imbarazzo e senza trasformare il 3d in un racconto erotico, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?

cosa in particolare, limitatamente alla sfera intima, ti dà più di tuo marito?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ne ho 31 cara. Comunque rivederla è solo la punta dell'iceberg... Ci sono anche "senso di colpa dove sei" e "glie l'ho detto"....


sei giovane kid, ma cosa ti ha fatto capire che è tua moglie cio che vuoi?
e scusa se domando...come faccio a arrivarci, se comunque lo devo vedere per lavoro due volte la settimana?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> molla il marito e sii felice con lui.


 
l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita!

Bisogna vedere se il + 23 anni di lei è così disposto a mollare la di lui family! (quasi sicuramente: NO).


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita!
> 
> Bisogna vedere se il + 23 anni di lei è così disposto a mollare la di lui family! (quasi sicuramente: NO).


su qs è meglio non farsi troppe inlusioni


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spegnendo l'interruttore di sotto e accendendo quello di sopra


 
hasta la medusa, siempre!!


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'ottimismo è il profumo della vita!
> 
> Bisogna vedere se il + 23 anni di lei è così disposto a mollare la di lui family! (quasi sicuramente: NO).


era ironico vere


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sei giovane kid, ma cosa ti ha fatto capire che è tua moglie cio che vuoi?
> e scusa se domando...come faccio a arrivarci, se comunque lo devo vedere per lavoro due volte la settimana?



Oddio, un collega.... guardacaso pure la mia amante è una collega, la vedo tutti i giorni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa mi ha fatto svegliare? Io per mesi mi sono sentito superiore a mia moglie, la davo per scontata, noiosa. Poi il senso di colpa, non so perchè, mi ha fatto venire addosso una paura folle di perderla e da lì di conseguenza ho ricordato tutto ciò che provavo per lei. E' stata una evoluzione naturale, se me lo concedi. Solo perdendo una persona saprai davvero quant ovale per te, o almeno io mi sono fatto questa idea.


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni in cui anche se sai che ciò che ti viene detto non risponde al vero, con vero intendo che la persona che lo dice non lo pensa, però ti assicuro che lusinga! Ripeto ci sono determinate situazioni che ti portano a ciò!!!


e tu ti senti lusingata da parole dette da un uomo che sai che sta tradendo sua moglie e come tradisce lei potrebbe tradire anche te??

che ne sai che nn abbia altre due o tre amanti e dice le stesse cose a tutte??


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> e tu ti senti lusingata da parole dette da un uomo che sai che sta tradendo sua moglie e come tradisce lei potrebbe tradire anche te??
> 
> che ne sai che nn abbia altre due o tre amanti e dice le stesse cose a tutte??


nel mio caso non è sposato! E il discorso torna sempre li! FIDUCIA FIDUCUA


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> nel mio caso non è sposato! E il discorso torna sempre li! FIDUCIA FIDUCUA



Mah, io sinceramente dopo quelo che mi è successo, non ho la minima fiducia in me... la fiducia si ottiene in altri modi, non tradendo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


 
tre volte in sei mesi......l'hai detto tu neh?


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> una relazione cosi' lascia il tempo che trova....come tutte le relazioni extra che tanto si assomigliano.....vi date fiducia a vicenda
> quella fiducia che il vs coniuge non vi da piu
> pero quello che mi chiedo
> sei sposata da 4 anni.....e hai gia bisogno di ulteriori certezze che ti da un altro tra l'altro piu grande di 23 anni
> un p'o mi lascia *perplessa* sta cosa
















  ma allora sei una donna!!!!!


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mah, io sinceramente dopo quelo che mi è successo, non ho la minima fiducia in me... la fiducia si ottiene in altri modi, non tradendo.


Haiu ragione! ma io in me stessa oh fiducia! io soìto facendo tutto  con il cuore e con la testa e spero che sia ricambiato dall'altra parte. Anzi ne sono sicura


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> senza metterti in imbarazzo e senza trasformare il 3d in un racconto erotico, a cosa ti riferisci esattamente?
> 
> cosa in particolare, limitatamente alla sfera intima, ti dà più di tuo marito?


 non diventa un 3d a sfondo erotico...non preoccuparti...sicuramente il seso che facciocon lui vede mescolarsi un insieme di fattori incredibili....perche le teste di entrambi sono li e la passione che abbiamo negli occhi mentre ci guardiamo va ben oltre...tutto
poi con un po di imbarazzo te lo dico...adora fare stare bene me e trascurare se stesso....


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Haiu ragione! ma io in me stessa oh fiducia! io soìto facendo tutto  con il cuore e con la testa e spero che sia ricambiato dall'altra parte. Anzi ne sono sicura



Tipico da traditore dal mio punto di vista. Credi di fare le cose con il cuore, ma usi solo la testa. Con il cuore non si tradisce. Il traditore è un malato mentale, con tutto il rispetto sia chiaro.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla....che vuol dire tre volte in sei mesi neh???


----------



## Old Zyp (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non diventa un 3d a sfondo erotico...non preoccuparti...sicuramente il seso che facciocon lui vede mescolarsi un insieme di fattori incredibili....perche le teste di entrambi sono li e la passione che abbiamo negli occhi mentre ci guardiamo va ben oltre...tutto
> poi con un po di imbarazzo te lo dico...adora fare stare bene me e trascurare se stesso....


 
appena scartato il giochino difficilmentre ci si annoia dopo poco .... 

per esperienza personale, ho tradito e mi son divertito, poi sempre meno, poi pian piano il sesso che facevo era sempre meno soddisfacente e meno intimo e passavo ad altro per rinnovare la situazione, sin quando mi son accorto che anche la mia ragazza mi tradiva e da li ti assicuro che non son più lo stesso

un consiglio ? pensaci poi nessuno giudica nulla ma pensaci perchè quando il cuore piange, piange davvero e fa un male cane !


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tipico da traditore dal mio punto di vista. Credi di fare le cose con il cuore, ma usi solo la testa. Con il cuore non si tradisce. Il traditore è un malato mentale, con tutto il rispetto sia chiaro.


dici kid?!?
Sono sincera non mi sento malata! Se non ferita al cuore da chi da troppo tempo mi trascura!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> un consiglio ? pensaci poi nessuno giudica nulla ma pensaci perchè quando il cuore piange, piange davvero e fa un male cane !


Vangelo.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> dici kid?!?
> Sono sincera non mi sento malata! Se non ferita al cuore da chi da troppo tempo mi trascura!!!



Si, rimango di questa idea, se non altro per esperienza personale.

Ti trascura? Cazzo ragazzi, parliamo prima di agire, chiunque sia davanti a noi!


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mirtilla....che vuol dire tre volte in sei mesi neh???


come ti ha risposto angelo tre volte in sei mesi è un pò pochino.....nn ti fa pensare questa cosa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mirtilla....che vuol dire tre volte in sei mesi neh???


che più di tre volte in sei mesi concludono anche due semplici trombamici?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> come ti ha risposto angelo tre volte in sei mesi è un pò pochino.....nn ti f pensare questa cosa??


mai visto uno così follemente innamorato che fa sesso tre volte in sei mesi. non esiste al mondo, dai.


----------



## Old Zyp (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che più di tre volte in sei mesi concludono anche due semplici trombamici?


si più o meno la frequanza del mio praticar l'amicizia senza pensieri ....


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai visto uno così follemente innamorato che fa sesso tre volte in sei mesi. non esiste al mondo, dai.


nemmeno io


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mai visto uno così follemente innamorato che fa sesso tre volte in sei mesi. non esiste al mondo, dai.


appunto. quoto e straquoto. un 53enne poi, con gli anni d'argento alle porte e l'irrefrenabile bisogno di rimarcare a sè stesso la propria virilità....

A quell'età per parlare va bene la moglie no?
Perchè tradirla dunque?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> si più o meno la frequanza del mio praticar l'amicizia senza pensieri ....


appunto


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

le stiamo dicendo che lui è un trombamico e lei si sta facendo troppe favole?!


----------



## Old Zyp (22 Aprile 2009)

quano ero l'amante della mia, anni ed anni fa non la mollavo un attimo, si e no ogni sera la tampinavo stretta e non mollavo certo la presa 

se non si faceva vedere un giorno si ed uno anche facevo pressing


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> le stiamo dicendo che lui è un trombamico e lei si sta facendo troppe favole?!


 
mah...che lei si stia facendo troppe favole è sicuro....all'inizio poi il ns innamoramento vale sempre per due.

Mi piacerebbe sentire l'altra campana....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> le stiamo dicendo che lui è un trombamico e lei si sta facendo troppe favole?!


 
no, le stiamo dicendo che lui è MENO di un trombamico. che per di più la illude.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> appunto. quoto e straquoto. un 53enne poi, con gli anni d'argento alle porte e l'irrefrenabile bisogno di rimarcare a sè stesso la propria virilità....
> 
> A quell'età per parlare va bene la moglie no?
> Perchè tradirla dunque?


il fatto di stare anche bene con la moglie non preclude il desiderio di novità ed un'amicizia particolare da coltivare, meno vai a letto e meno hai sensi di colpa. Ma un grande innamoramento non si svolge così.


----------



## Old Zyp (22 Aprile 2009)

cmq spesso si raccontano delle balle colossali all'amante ..... tante che nemmeno ricordo, anche solo per scopi poco nobili ... per questo mi faccio anche un pò schifo ma ammetto d'averlo fatto per puro egoismo quindi occhi aperti poi può anche esser quello che se la porta via per sempre 

uhmmm a me nessun amante mi ha mai allontanato da dove mi trovavo, anzi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> il fatto di stare anche bene con la moglie non preclude il desiderio di novità ed un'amicizia particolare da coltivare, meno vai a letto e meno hai sensi di colpa. Ma un grande innamoramento non si svolge così.


 
appunto. è un'amicizia. punto. che si viva questo, che mi sembra già una gran cosa, no?
e tra l'altro non ha risposto alle mie domande


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, le stiamo dicendo che lui è MENO di un trombamico. che per di più la illude.


min.chia come siamo acide ragà!


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. è un'amicizia. punto. che si viva questo, che mi sembra già una gran cosa, no?
> e tra l'altro non ha risposto alle mie domande


si gran cosa,come hai scritto tu prima la illude però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> min.chia come siamo acide ragà!


ma no, non siamo acide dai. siamo realiste. rimane il fatto che potremmo sbagliare.
ma dai, obiettivamente, mi sembra che il finale sia scritto, in media con tutti gli altri.
per non essere acide dovremmo dirle ciò che non pensiamo. che dite, proviamo?


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si gran cosa,come hai scritto tu prima la illude però



Non tutti i traditori illudono. Io per esempio ricordo che le dicevo di no nessere in grado di mollare tutto, almeno per il momento. Ma comunuqe... che le ha detto per illuderla scusate?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si gran cosa,come hai scritto tu prima la illude però


si certo, ovviamente mi riferivo all'amicizia, tanto da parte di lei quanto da parte di lui


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> min.chia come siamo acide ragà!


un pò anche si, bruttomuso farebbe bene a cercare di capire parlando con lui... prima di farsi male... sarà la primavera ma mi piacerebbe che ci smentisse, davvero, avrei voglia di sentire una storia con il cavallo bianco, mantello, e felici per sempre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> lui lo vedo molto preso...*dice e fa cose che non ha mai fatto*...





kid ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori illudono. Io per esempio ricordo che le dicevo di no nessere in grado di mollare tutto, almeno per il momento. Ma comunuqe... che le ha detto per illuderla scusate?


guarda, onestamente a me basta questo. davanti a delle emozioni, sensazioni, sentimenti così forti e struggenti molli tutto e vuoi stare solo con chi tali cose te le fa vivere. uno che ama, vuole amare in tutti i sensi, anche fisicamente. a uno che dice di amarmi e con cui trombo tre volte in sei mesi gli dò una pedata che lo faccio rotolare via.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non tutti i traditori illudono. Io per esempio ricordo che le dicevo di no nessere in grado di mollare tutto, almeno per il momento. Ma comunuqe... che le ha detto per illuderla scusate?



ok, illusione è eccessivo, diciamo fascino, essere capiti al volo non è cosa da poco! l'illusione te la puoi costruire da solo se l'altro non nega e alimenta aspettative, subdolamente.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non diventa un 3d a sfondo erotico...non preoccuparti...sicuramente il seso che facciocon lui vede mescolarsi un insieme di fattori incredibili....perche le teste di entrambi sono li e la passione che abbiamo negli occhi mentre ci guardiamo va ben oltre...tutto
> poi con un po di imbarazzo te lo dico...*adora fare stare bene me e trascurare se stesso.*...


 
questa cosa non è che la si fà solo da maturi.
E' una caratteristica che alcuni uomini hanno innata dentro di sè.

non si impara, o la si ha o niente.

non so, la tua storia un pò mi lascia perplesso: tu sei cotta di lui e si percepisce da come scrivi, lui lo sarà uguale?


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

*OT*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa cosa non è che la si fà solo da maturi.
> E' una caratteristica che alcuni uomini hanno innata dentro di sè.
> 
> non si impara, o la si ha o niente.
> ...



é IL TUO OCCHIO!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ok, illusione è eccessivo, diciamo fascino, essere capiti al volo non è cosa da poco! l'illusione te la puoi costruire da solo se l'altro non nega e alimenta aspettative, subdolamente.


Quelle non sono illusioni, ma castelli di sabbia... ma è capibile, è ancora troppo presa.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Oddio, un collega.... guardacaso pure la mia amante è una collega, la vedo tutti i giorni.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siccome siamo in un mondo dove è considerato disdicevole abbordare uno sconosciuto/a per strada le casistiche vedono:

- migliori amici del marito
- colleghi
- ex
- gente conosciuta in chat

Baci!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questa cosa non è che la si fà solo da maturi.
> E' una caratteristica che alcuni uomini hanno innata dentro di sè.
> 
> non si impara, o la si ha o niente.



Ti quoto, pure io sono così.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

Kid, non trovo corretto tu chami AMANTE una persona che non sta piu' con te e che si è tirata (legittimamente) indietro quando tu hai chiarito che non era una storia che aveva un futuro. E' veramente antipatica come definizione, e secondo me non appropriata. E' stata, per un breve periodo, la tua compagna.


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Siccome siamo in un mondo dove è considerato disdicevole abbordare uno sconosciuto/a per strada le casistiche vedono:
> 
> - migliori amici del marito
> - colleghi
> ...



Però i colleghi sono i peggiori...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

Bruttomuso, magari è solo uno di quelli che non riescono a venire (sapessi quanti ce ne stanno!)


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Kid, non trovo corretto tu chami AMANTE una persona che non sta piu' con te e che si è tirata (legittimamente) indietro quando tu hai chiarito che non era una storia che aveva un futuro. E' veramente antipatica come definizione, e secondo me non appropriata. E' stata, per un breve periodo, la tua compagna.



Non mi bacchettare con questi tecnicismi tesoro.... e comunque AMANTE non è per forza una brutta definizione.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Però i colleghi sono i peggiori...


 
per me la colleganza è "HIC SUNT LEONES", tengo troppo alla mia professionalità per buttarla via così (a tacere di tutte le altre considerazioni...).


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Non mi bacchettare con questi tecnicismi tesoro.... e comunque AMANTE non è per forza una brutta definizione.


 
Tesoro?!?? CHI TI HA AUTORIZZATO!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per me lo è.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruttomuso, magari è solo uno di quelli che non riescono a venire (sapessi quanti ce ne stanno!)


non osavo dirlo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> é IL TUO OCCHIO!!!!!!!


 
ecco!

diglielo a quelle racchione che è il mio occhio!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tesoro?!?? CHI TI HA AUTORIZZATO!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nemmeno a me piaceva all'inizio.


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda, onestamente a me basta questo. davanti a delle emozioni, sensazioni, sentimenti così forti e struggenti molli tutto e vuoi stare solo con chi tali cose te le fa vivere. uno che ama, vuole amare in tutti i sensi, anche fisicamente. a uno che dice di amarmi e con cui trombo tre volte in sei mesi gli dò una pedata che lo faccio rotolare via.


 
alla faccia dei buoni propositi!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> alla faccia dei buoni propositi!!


Effettivamente con una media del genere, mi ridarei alla masturbazione.


----------



## Old matilde (22 Aprile 2009)

*OT*



irresponsabile ha detto:


> ecco!
> 
> diglielo a quelle racchione che è il mio occhio!


*
RACCHIONEEEEE

QUESTO è IL SUO OCCHIO!!!!! *






non svaccherò oltre questo 3D, ci si vede giù


----------



## Old mirtilla (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> é IL TUO OCCHIO!!!!!!!


si, è il suo occhio....ma un pochino mi fa senso....sembra che spii dal buco della serratura!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














_GUARDONE!!_


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

io cmq dico:
Bruttomuso goditela finchè dura senza pensare troppo al domani! Vivitela giorno per giorno!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> io cmq dico:
> Bruttomuso goditela finchè dura senza pensare troppo al domani! Vivitela giorno per giorno!!!



Si, che dica anche al marito di godersela!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> io cmq dico:
> Bruttomuso goditela finchè dura senza pensare troppo al domani! Vivitela giorno per giorno!!!


"e fottitene del fatto che hai marito e figlio a casa."





questo pezzo l'avevi dimenticato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Si, che dica anche al marito di godersela!


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> io cmq dico:
> Bruttomuso goditela finchè dura senza pensare troppo al domani! Vivitela giorno per giorno!!!


massì se la goda...
poi ci si pente..


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "e fottitene del fatto che hai marito e figlio a casa."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tristemente quoto.... ragazzi, non dimentichiamoci dell'altra parte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> massì se la goda...
> poi ci si pente..


 
e ci si amareggia


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ci si amareggia



Tanto...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui è sposato.
> sai come si dilegua se glielo propone?



Si dilegua piu' veloce di un ratto nelle fogne


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!


e perchè di grazia?
è questo che mi fa stra incazz are .
siccome tradisci è colpa del coniuge


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!



Dada guarda, io parlo da traditore, quindi non sono esente da colpe, anzi ne ho fatte di davvero squallide...

Ma anche se avesse un 50% di colpa, meriterebbe di essere cornificato? Dai, non diciamo assurdità, non dimentichiamoci che è una delle cose più brutte che una persona possa subire.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!


Hai ragione... il marito ha la colpa di non sapere che la moglie gli mette le corna!


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e perchè di grazia?
> è questo che mi fa stra incazz are .
> siccome tradisci è colpa del coniuge


Per quanto mi riguarda si! Ho cercato altrove tutto quello che mi mancava in casa. Mi mancava da parte di mio marito


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda si! Ho cercato altrove tutto quello che mi mancava in casa. Mi mancava da parte di mio marito


Dada, prima non mi hai risposto.... ma hai mai parlato seriamente a tuo marito delle sue mancanze?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda si! Ho cercato altrove tutto quello che mi mancava in casa. Mi mancava da parte di mio marito


Ma cosa ti mancava da parte di tuo marito?


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda si! *Ho cercato altrove tutto quello che mi mancava in casa.* Mi mancava da parte di mio marito


 
e tu cosa dai a tuo marito?
corna e disprezzo?
cosa dovrebbe fare lui?
se ti manca qualcosa ne parli con lui e se non lo ami più lo molli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!


 
chi fa l'amante o è amante, perde troppo spesso lucidità e diventa veramente insopportabile, falso e ipocrita. se cerca altro è perché è un pirla. se ha problemi con il marito, che parlasse col marito, e non andasse a mettere le mani nelle altrui patte.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e tu cosa  dai a tuo marito?
> corna e disprezzo?
> cosa dovrebbe fare lui?
> se ti manca qualcosa ne parli con lui


E sempre la solita storia, si rompe un tubo dell'acqua e chiamo l'elettricista...


----------



## Old dada (22 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dada guarda, io parlo da traditore, quindi non sono esente da colpe, anzi ne ho fatte di davvero squallide...
> 
> Ma anche se avesse un 50% di colpa, meriterebbe di essere cornificato? Dai, non diciamo assurdità, non dimentichiamoci che è una delle cose più brutte che una persona possa subire.


kid non meriterebbe di essere tradito, ma se ciò succede deve fare una parte di "mea culpa"! Non penso che una persona cerchi qualche cosa in altri se non avesse problemi con marito o moglie che sia!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid non meriterebbe di essere tradito, ma se ciò succede deve fare una parte di "mea culpa"! Non penso che una persona cerchi qualche cosa in altri se non avesse problemi con marito o moglie che sia!


Pensi molto male! Inoltre qualunque carenza tu senta mica e' colpa dell'altro...


----------



## Kid (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid non meriterebbe di essere tradito, ma se ciò succede deve fare una parte di "mea culpa"! Non penso che una persona cerchi qualche cosa in altri se non avesse problemi con marito o moglie che sia!



Ho capito, ma dovrebbe essere davvero l'ultimo stadio. Anzi, non dovrebbe esistere proprio, piuttosto mollalo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda si! Ho cercato altrove tutto quello che mi mancava in casa. Mi mancava da parte di mio marito


 
potevi parlargliene. o lasciarlo.

il giorno che arriva un traditore e la pianta di dare le colpe al marito/moglie o di nascondersi dietro a scuse ridicole, gli faccio un applauso stile fantozzi quando smerda la corazza potemkin.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi fa l'amante o è amante, perde troppo spesso lucidità e diventa veramente insopportabile, falso e ipocrita. se cerca altro è perché è un pirla. se ha problemi con il marito, che parlasse col marito, e non andasse a mettere le mani nelle altrui patte.


nell' immediato è più facile buttarsi nella storia nuova piuttosto che smaronarsi i problemi della storia ufficiale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pensi molto male! *Inoltre qualunque carenza tu senta mica e' colpa dell'altro*...


soprattutto se l'altro non lo sa!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> nell' immediato è più facile buttarsi nella storia nuova piuttosto che smaronarsi i problemi della storia ufficiale


 
di fatto non rimane una giustificazione.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> soprattutto se l'altro non lo sa!


Ovviamente...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di fatto non rimane una giustificazione.


non deve esserlo , ci mancherebbe . Il tradimento è una vaccata punto .


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. è un'amicizia. punto. che si viva questo, che mi sembra già una gran cosa, no?
> e tra l'altro non ha risposto alle mie domande


che domande mi hai fatto? non la vedo troppo come voi, ma sicuramente avete tante esperienze...non mi sento illusa e non trombmici...


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non deve esserlo , ci mancherebbe . Il tradimento è una vaccata punto .


 
ma imputare al tradito la metà della colpa lo è ancora di più


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non deve esserlo , ci mancherebbe . Il tradimento è una vaccata punto .


 
appunto. e dare le colpe all'altro cosa è? cornuto e mazziato, insomma... nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no, non siamo acide dai. siamo realiste. rimane il fatto che potremmo sbagliare.
> ma dai, obiettivamente, mi sembra che il finale sia scritto, in media con tutti gli altri.
> per non essere acide dovremmo dirle ciò che non pensiamo. che dite, proviamo?


  non voglio cio che non pensate..... ma non credo per forza acide...forse deluse... da esperienze e anzi vi ringrazio della sincerita...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> che domande mi hai fatto? non la vedo troppo come voi, ma sicuramente avete tante esperienze...non mi sento illusa e non trombmici...


ti avevo chiesto se lui ti ha detto che non tromba più con la moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che vuol dire che abbiamo tante esperienze?


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti avevo chiesto se lui ti ha detto che non tromba più con la moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non credo sia in complimento


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non credo sia in complimento


 
era giusto quello che sospettavo


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> un pò anche si, bruttomuso farebbe bene a cercare di capire parlando con lui... prima di farsi male... sarà la primavera ma mi piacerebbe che ci smentisse, davvero, avrei voglia di sentire una storia con il cavallo bianco, mantello, e felici per sempre


  anche io vorrei tanto smentirvi.... ma vi chiedo..potrebbe essere una bella storia completa ma che rimane su questo piano? cioe amanti?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> anche io vorrei tanto smentirvi.... ma vi chiedo..potrebbe essere una bella storia completa ma che rimane su questo piano? cioe amanti?


Se finisce prima che vi scoprano conserverete un bel ricordo... se vi scoprono son cazzi vostri.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto. e dare le colpe all'altro cosa è? cornuto e mazziato, insomma... nel vero senso della parola.


è un modo per non sentirsi troppo merde .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> anche io vorrei tanto smentirvi.... ma vi chiedo..potrebbe essere una bella storia completa ma che rimane su questo piano? cioe amanti?


uno dei due si farà male QUASI sicuramente. quanto alla fine, bisogna stabilire se, come, e quando finirà. pensa se la moglie di lei scopre tutto e chiama (o va a trovare) tuo marito...
sarebbe una cagata, ma sono cose che vengono fatte. pensa a ciò che rischi di perdere.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruttomuso, magari è solo uno di quelli che non riescono a venire (sapessi quanti ce ne stanno!)


  non è questo il caso....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non è questo il caso....


ma che ne sai? avete fatto sesso tre volte


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> anche io vorrei tanto smentirvi.... ma vi chiedo..potrebbe essere una bella storia completa ma che rimane su questo piano? cioe amanti?


no


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che ne sai? avete fatto sesso tre volte


l'amante di una tipa che conosco aveva questo problema , tant'è che facevano sesso una volta ogni tot di mesi . La scusa per lei era che altrimenti la moglie se ne sarebbe accorta


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid non meriterebbe di essere tradito, ma se ciò succede deve fare una parte di "mea culpa"! Non penso che una persona cerchi qualche cosa in altri se non avesse problemi con marito o moglie che sia!


non voglio parlare di mancanze o no, ma vi dico che l'altro è colui che mi cmpleta, non ha rubato spazio a mio marito, ma abbiamo veramente tanta intesa....o forse come dice kid...è il momento che me lo fa pensare....


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non voglio parlare di mancanze o no, ma vi dico che l'altro è colui che mi cmpleta, *non ha rubato spazio a mio marito,* ma abbiamo veramente tanta intesa....o forse come dice kid...è il momento che me lo fa pensare....


 anzi, l'ha ottimizzato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no


scusa puoi essere più chiara?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non voglio parlare di mancanze o no, ma vi dico che *l'altro è colui che mi cmpleta, non ha rubato spazio a mio marito, ma abbiamo veramente tanta intesa....*o forse come dice kid...è il momento che me lo fa pensare....


 
ma allora dillo a tuo marito e fate una bella cosa a tre, no?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti avevo chiesto se lui ti ha detto che non tromba più con la moglie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no anzi, non mi nasconde niente e anche per lui...cosi dice è una cosa nuova l'intesa che ha con me...un uomo che tradisce penso sa dove portare a trombare l'amante....scusa la volgarità...io e lui, non abbiamo tante possibilità di luoghi....escludiamo tutte le tipologie di alberghi perche le vediamo squallide...

ho scritto che avete esperienze in quanto è sicuramente un po di tempo che siete nel forum e ne avete lette e conosciute piu di me...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> il figlio non c'entra, ma penso che se lei cerchi altro il marito una parte di colpa l'abbia!!!


 no ragazzi mio marito non ha colpe....è stato uno sconvolgimento di sensi, quando ho incontrato lui, mi ha corteggiato ben poco....perche sentiva a pelle quello che sentivo io....cercavo di sfuggire, ma non riuscivo....avevo deciso, sotto consiglio di un amica di non cedere ma non sono riuscita...poi mi sono dtta che tanto lui non si sarebbe infatuato o fatto trvolgere invece adesso mi conferma ogni giorno i suoi sentimenti....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> era giusto quello che sospettavo


 ASSOLUTAMENTE....AVETE FRAINTESO.....
DICEVO  che è tanto che siete nel forum..


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che ne sai? avete fatto sesso tre volte


 scusa l'inesperienza, ma credevo che contasse anche l'intensità e il coinvolgimento emotivo......
poi posso dirti che tre volte sono le volte che abbiamo fatto sesso come si deve...cioe.... completo senza limiti di tempo....i nostri incontri poi ci sono circa due volte la settimana......


----------



## Old irresponsabile (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> scusa l'inesperienza, ma credevo che contasse anche l'intensità e il coinvolgimento emotivo......
> poi posso dirti che tre volte sono le volte che abbiamo fatto sesso come si deve...cioe.... completo senza limiti di tempo....i nostri incontri poi ci sono circa due volte la settimana......


rispondimi sinceramente: dopo che consumi con lui, riesci a far finta di niente completamente con tuo marito?

rientri a casa cancellando tutto senza fatica e con un belsorrisone stampato sulla faccia?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2009)

Non capisco, perdona, quali sono le difficoltà pratiche che vi impediscono di stare insieme per sempre.
Se lui ha 53 anni ha figli abbastanza grandi da capire e tuo figlio resterebbe con te, no?
Inoltre la differenza di età non è più un tabù da millenni e coppie che si separano e nuove che si formano non sono più scandalo alcuno!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> rispondimi sinceramente: dopo che consumi con lui, riesci a far finta di niente completamente con tuo marito?
> 
> rientri a casa cancellando tutto senza fatica e con un belsorrisone stampato sulla faccia?


 come fai a fare finta di niente??
si sorrido, lo so che è falsità ipocrisia.....


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a noi lo chiedi?
> ti senti male forse perché stai prendendo per il culo tuo marito?



e chi c. lo deve chiedere se è venuta quassu'


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

scusa brutto.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Non capisco, perdona, quali sono le difficoltà pratiche che vi impediscono di stare insieme per sempre.
> Se lui ha 53 anni ha figli abbastanza grandi da capire e tuo figlio resterebbe con te, no?
> Inoltre la differenza di età non è più un tabù da millenni e coppie che si separano e nuove che si formano non sono più scandalo alcuno!


 si certo ha figli che potrebbero capire...non credo sai ha un ragazzino di 14 anni e una di 30....e sono 35 anni che sta con la moglie.....tutto vede difficolta.....e per quanto mi riguarda....sto per dire una frase che non credo in molti saranno d'accordo, ma se dovessi far finire il mio matrimonio   causerei il dispiacere di troppo.....contorno....cercate di capirmi....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa brutto.


 scusa di cosa???


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> si certo ha figli che potrebbero capire...non credo sai ha un ragazzino di 14 anni e una di 30....e sono 35 anni che sta con la moglie.....tutto vede difficolta.....e per quanto mi riguarda....sto per dire una frase che non credo in molti saranno d'accordo, ma se dovessi far finire il mio matrimonio   causerei il dispiacere di troppo.....contorno....cercate di capirmi....


Perche' credi che se ti scoprissero fedifraga invece non ne soffrirebbero?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

Micio si scusava perché scambiava battute con Angelo nel tuo thread!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> no ragazzi mio marito non ha colpe....è stato uno sconvolgimento di sensi, quando ho incontrato lui, mi ha corteggiato ben poco....perche sentiva a pelle quello che sentivo io....cercavo di sfuggire, ma non riuscivo....avevo deciso, sotto consiglio di un amica di non cedere ma non sono riuscita...poi mi sono dtta che tanto lui non si sarebbe infatuato o fatto trvolgere invece adesso mi conferma ogni giorno i suoi sentimenti....



Cara ma perché questo brutto nick? Ti chiamo Musetta, dai.

Non è stato uno sconvolgimento di sensi, presumo, quanto uno sconvolgimento EMOTIVO: da tanto, troppo tempo non sentivi piu' l'emozione di essere corteggiata, ammirata, etc.

Confermare i sentimenti a parole è la moneta con la valuta piu' economica del mondo: in poche parole, non costa nulla.

Gli uomini (specialmente loro) hanno una grandissima facilità innata nello sparare complimenti, paroline dolci, e carinerie.

E' nel passare ai fatti che sorgono le difficoltà e le ritrosie.

Mi verrebbe da dirti: goditi la novità. Non mandare all'aria il tuo matrimonio, al quale presto tornerai con la coda tra le gambe.

Auguri!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' credi che se ti scoprissero fedifraga invece non ne soffrirebbero?


 certo ne soffrirebbero...ma posso partire dal presupposto che faro finire tutto al momento giusto??
anche se adesso la vedo difficile da matti e l'idea che prima non mi ha potuto chiamare perche era nel suo mondo mi fa malissimo....ma so che domani lo vedro che prendera un ora di ferie per stare con me.....
vivo con il pensiero che la moglie andra via tutta l'estate e mio marito accompagnerà una squadra all'estero....e noi avremo un po di tempo er stare insieme per viverci davvero...
sapete l'ultima mail che mi ha scritto.....diceva....avrei voglia di avere un po di tempo per stare con te...ma non solo per fare l'amore...e sai bene la voglia matta che ho...ma mi piacerebbe viverti in un altro modo magari stare con te qualche giorno, per parlare, per ridere per mangiare uno spaghettino....lavarsi nello stesso lavandino, fare il bagno nella stessa doccia svegliarsi e dire buongiorno....ma ora dimentica....
ditemi voi cosa vi sembra???


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cara ma perché questo brutto nick? Ti chiamo Musetta, dai.
> 
> Non è stato uno sconvolgimento di sensi, presumo, quanto uno sconvolgimento EMOTIVO: da tanto, troppo tempo non sentivi piu' l'emozione di essere corteggiata, ammirata, etc.
> 
> ...


grazie davvero di cuore...mi fate bene leggervi mi fa capire...e pensare che sono cinque mesi che leggo i vostri consigli reciproci ma mi vergognavo a scrivere


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> certo ne soffrirebbero...*ma posso partire dal presupposto che faro finire tutto al momento giusto??*
> ?



magari fosse facile spegnere queste cose come se ci fosse un interruttore...io sono 4 anni che ci provo (e a questo punto devo dire che ci sono anche riuscita), ma il dolore è ancora lì....!

Quanto al fare gli sposini: ci sono vari modi di SUICIDARSI, questo è di sicuro uno dei piu' creativi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Per me è stato veleno puro.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

*vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Micio si scusava perché scambiava battute con Angelo nel tuo thread!




Danke.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> magari fosse facile spegnere queste cose come se ci fosse un interruttore...io sono 4 anni che ci provo (e a questo punto devo dire che ci sono anche riuscita), ma il dolore è ancora lì....!
> 
> Quanto al fare gli sposini: ci sono vari modi di SUICIDARSI, questo è di sicuro uno dei piu' creativi
> 
> ...


 cosa intendi per fare gli sposini...quella sorta di dichiarazione che mi ha scriito'....secondo te un uomo non è sincero mentre dice determiate cose??


----------



## Old amarax (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> cosa intendi per fare gli sposini...quella sorta di dichiarazione che mi ha scriito'....secondo te un uomo non è sincero mentre dice determiate cose??


Posso rispondere io? Magari è sincero...ma poi...dimentica. Tu no.


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> cosa intendi per fare gli sposini...quella sorta di dichiarazione che mi ha scriito'....secondo te un uomo non è sincero mentre dice determiate cose??


mah  ...ma in genere l'uomo parla senza soppesare . E volano tutti i complimenti del mondo , tutti gli apprezzamenti e tutte quelle cosine per le quali noi donne ci si scioglie . 
Poi dovrebbero arrivare i fatti e le dimostrazioni tangibili ...e puntualmente arrivano le delusioni .


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Posso rispondere io? Magari è sincero...ma poi...dimentica. Tu no.


 perche un uomo non puo essere preso??
la mia paura iniziale era di coinvolgermi solo io adesso so che siamo coinvolti entrambi...si in maniera diversa, ma non riesco a non sentirlo sinceo e preso....


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> certo ne soffrirebbero...ma posso partire dal presupposto che faro finire tutto al momento giusto??
> anche se adesso la vedo difficile da matti e l'idea che prima non mi ha potuto chiamare perche era nel suo mondo mi fa malissimo....ma so che domani lo vedro che prendera un ora di ferie per stare con me.....
> vivo con il pensiero che la moglie andra via tutta l'estate e mio marito accompagnerà una squadra all'estero....e noi avremo un po di tempo er stare insieme per viverci davvero...
> sapete l'ultima mail che mi ha scritto.....diceva....avrei voglia di avere un po di tempo per stare con te...ma non solo per fare l'amore...e sai bene la voglia matta che ho...ma mi piacerebbe viverti in un altro modo magari stare con te qualche giorno, per parlare, per ridere per mangiare uno spaghettino....lavarsi nello stesso lavandino, fare il bagno nella stessa doccia svegliarsi e dire buongiorno....ma ora dimentica....
> ditemi voi cosa vi sembra???


Sai cosa mi sembra?....mi sembra che è facile fare l'amante fantasticare...magari se ci pensi sono cose che ti piacerebbe fare anche con il tuo partner se...non ci fossero i figli...il lavoro...il pulire..e tanto tanto altro tran tran che purtroppo ci si dimentica quando ci si fa comandare dagli ormoni...ma è bello così fantasticare sentirsi liberi e belli...alla faccia di chi si smazza anche per te


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

non so se intendi che lui ha chi si smazza o io....sicuramente è una situazione da una parte piacevole, ma il non viverlo..fa stare male...


----------



## Verena67 (22 Aprile 2009)

Fare gli sposini è : stare insieme per piu' di 24 ore di seguito, mangiare, lavarsi, pettinarsi, scambiarsi il dentifricio, fare la spesa, etc.

Solo che poi torni a casa con qualcun altro.

Ah, l'essere presi in modo "diverso" significa sempre tragicamente che uno (tu) è piu' preso dell'altro!

Se è un legame è squilibrato fin dall'inizio, non sperare di raddrizzarlo, di solito lo "sbilanciamento" anzi si accresce!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> certo ne soffrirebbero...ma posso partire dal presupposto che faro finire tutto al momento giusto??
> anche se adesso la vedo difficile da matti e l'idea che prima non mi ha potuto chiamare perche era nel suo mondo mi fa malissimo....ma so che domani lo vedro che prendera un ora di ferie per stare con me.....
> vivo con il pensiero che la moglie andra via tutta l'estate e mio marito accompagnerà una squadra all'estero....e noi avremo un po di tempo er stare insieme per viverci davvero...
> sapete l'ultima mail che mi ha scritto.....diceva....avrei voglia di avere un po di tempo per stare con te...ma non solo per fare l'amore...e sai bene la voglia matta che ho...ma mi piacerebbe viverti in un altro modo magari stare con te qualche giorno, per parlare, per ridere per mangiare uno spaghettino....lavarsi nello stesso lavandino, fare il bagno nella stessa doccia svegliarsi e dire buongiorno....ma ora dimentica....
> ditemi voi cosa vi sembra???



Bel musetto, mi sembra una parentesi ,che vi auguro , si possa chiudere senza alcun spargimento di sangue cara.

mi chiedi se queste frasi siano significative di qualcosa ?

Sono frasi sicuramente sentite ma da  contestualizzare in un tipo di relazione che non vede futuro e non lo vede perchè non è quello che cercate, o meglio...forse tu lo cercheresti, ma lui non parlando mai della relativa moglie, addirittura la nega quella realtà. e se la nega è perchè NON ci vuole nemmeno pensare alla possibilità di chiudere.

quella realtà ( quella con la moglie ) che è presente passato  e futuro, a te, insieme a te, la NEGA. 

perchè mi pare di avre letto che entrambi non parlate mai dei relativi consorti.

Quale migliore risposta alle tue domande , non espresse verbalmente, ti potrebbe dare?
piu' chiaro di cosi...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Fare gli sposini è : stare insieme per piu' di 24 ore di seguito, mangiare, lavarsi, pettinarsi, scambiarsi il dentifricio, fare la spesa, etc.
> 
> Solo che poi torni a casa con qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


 verena posso chiederti se secondo te un uomo di 53 anni puo essere coinvolto da una ragazzina...donna di 30_?
non è una cosa fisica perche non sono quel gran pezzo.... so che è una  cosa che va oltre ma non riesco a capirne tutte le sfumature,...intanto mangio nutella a cucchiai....
e poi secondo te vale la pena provare a fare le piu di 24 ore insieme_???


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so se intendi che lui ha *chi si smazza *o io....sicuramente è una situazione da una parte piacevole, ma il non viverlo..fa stare male...


Beh penso entrambi, il progetto di una famiglia solitamente lo si porta avanti in 2...dico solitamente perchè frequentando sto forum mi rendo conto come i tempi stanno cambiando rapidamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	









P.S.  Per chi volesse io sono in promozione con 4x2


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> verena posso chiederti se secondo te un uomo di 53 anni puo essere coinvolto da una ragazzina...donna di 30_?
> non è una cosa fisica perche non sono quel gran pezzo.... so che è una  cosa che va oltre ma non riesco a capirne tutte le sfumature,...intanto mangio nutella a cucchiai....
> e poi secondo te vale la pena provare a fare le piu di 24 ore insieme_???



vale la pena per *cosa* tesora?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh penso entrambi, il progetto di una famiglia solitamente lo si porta avanti in 2...dico solitamente perchè frequentando sto forum mi rendo conto come i tempi stanno cambiando rapidamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cioè Ange? .-)


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

no miciolidia io e lui parliamo delle nostre situazioni a casa...non parliamo tanto del lato sessuale...a casa, ma del resto si...io so in cosa completo sua moglie e so anche perche è attratto ada me....
capisco cosa vuoi dire ma io vorrei capire qunto è preso, perche  se non chiamo io lo fa immediatamente lui, se non scrivo io...idem, e se in mezzo a un discorso dico che sarebbe meglio finirla...allora subito si incavola e non se lo vuole sentire dire....prima ero io a avere paura che finisse adesso è lui che ha paura di essermi venutoa anoia o che non lo cerchi più....


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> verena posso chiederti se secondo te un uomo di 53 anni puo essere coinvolto da una ragazzina...donna di 30_?
> non è una cosa fisica perche non sono quel gran pezzo.... so che è una  cosa che va oltre ma non riesco a capirne tutte le sfumature,...intanto mangio nutella a cucchiai....
> e poi secondo te vale la pena provare a fare le piu di 24 ore insieme_???


Senza offesa perchè non ti conosco ma...a 53 anni ci si accontenta di tutto quello che passa il convento e da quello che vedo in giro per una relazione extra anche prima dei 53.....basta che respirano, sembra cattiveria ma garantisco che è così....ho parlato con gente che mi ha fatto vedere foto...miii guarda che gnocca ci chatto tutte le sere...guardo la foto penso alla moglie e ri penso questo e rincoglionito de brutto


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vale la pena per *cosa* tesora?


non lo so per capire che cosa veramente potrebbe non legarci....o per farci rendere conto ancora di piu di quanto siamo importanti l'uno per l'altra......


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cioè Ange? .-)


Sai famiglia allargata per chi piace io posso offrirla mooolto allargata 4 al prezzo di due


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> no miciolidia io e lui parliamo delle nostre situazioni a casa...non parliamo tanto del lato sessuale...a casa, ma del resto si...io so in cosa completo sua moglie e so anche perche è attratto ada me....
> capisco cosa vuoi dire ma io vorrei capire qunto è preso, perche  se non chiamo io lo fa immediatamente lui, se non scrivo io...idem, e se in mezzo a un discorso dico che sarebbe meglio finirla...allora subito si incavola e non se lo vuole sentire dire....prima ero io a avere paura che finisse adesso è lui che ha paura di essermi venutoa anoia o che non lo cerchi più....


Bel musetto, tu cosa ti aspetti fondamentalmente?

Quale è la tua paura?

Che ti frequenti solo per uno scopo?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Senza offesa perchè non ti conosco ma...a 53 anni ci si accontenta di tutto quello che passa il convento e da quello che vedo in giro per una relazione extra anche prima dei 53.....basta che respirano, sembra cattiveria ma garantisco che è così....ho parlato con gente che mi ha fatto vedere foto...miii guarda che gnocca ci chatto tutte le sere...guardo la foto penso alla moglie e ri penso questo e rincoglionito de brutto


posso anche essere d'accordo con te....ma allora dovrebbe essere un rapporto di solo sesso....che senso ha che prenda ore libere per il solo piacere di stare insieme cinquanta minuti...senza avere posto dove andare se non la sua comoda macchina...ma che a 53 anni è stretta???


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai famiglia allargata per chi piace io posso offrirla mooolto allargata 4 al prezzo di due



lo dici con una amarezza Ange...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bel musetto, tu cosa ti aspetti fondamentalmente?
> 
> Quale è la tua paura?
> 
> Che ti frequenti solo per uno scopo?


 miciolidia cosa mi aspetto...se ti dico il cavallo bianco cado nel patetico e nel ridicolo quindi analizzo più freddamente la situazione...mi aspetto che sia un rapporto paritario che il coinvolgimento sia di entrambi nello stesso modo e sul fatto che mi frequenti solo per uno scopo...non credo perche ripeto saprebbe dove portarmi firse....


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> posso anche essere d'accordo con te....ma allora dovrebbe essere un rapporto di solo sesso....che senso ha che prenda ore libere per il solo piacere di stare insieme cinquanta minuti...senza avere posto dove andare se non la sua comoda macchina...ma che a 53 anni è stretta???


Non comprendi...il solo sesso lo puoi fare di mano o a pagamento la storia extra e ben altro....profumo di giovinezza trasgressione e tante altre cose se poi leggi un pò di storie qui vedrai sono tutte uguali amori che nascono in 24 ore passioni travolgenti che si consumano in incontri di oretta o poco più...peccato che alla fine sono solo sentimenti virtuali senza basi solide....sono un tradito quindi purtroppo vedo ste cose male perchè ne soffro ancora enormemente a distanza di 4 anni.....è solo vita rubata bruciata sprecata


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> miciolidia cosa mi aspetto...se ti dico il cavallo bianco cado nel patetico e nel ridicolo quindi analizzo più freddamente la situazione...mi aspetto che sia un rapporto paritario che il coinvolgimento sia di entrambi nello stesso modo e sul fatto che mi frequenti solo per uno scopo...non credo perche ripeto saprebbe dove portarmi firse....



non ti ci porta perchè aspetta che sia tu a chiederlo..e in fondo, a parer mio, ne ha anche paura.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non comprendi...il solo sesso lo puoi fare di mano o a pagamento la storia extra e ben altro....profumo di giovinezza trasgressione e tante altre cose se poi leggi un pò di storie qui vedrai sono tutte uguali amori che nascono in 24 ore passioni travolgenti che si consumano in incontri di oretta o poco più...peccato che alla fine sono solo sentimenti virtuali senza basi solide....sono un tradito quindi purtroppo vedo ste cose male perchè ne soffro ancora enormemente a distanza di 4 anni.....è solo vita rubata bruciata sprecata


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo dici con una amarezza Ange...


Mi hanno cambiato le pillole per la pressione e tengo veramente l'amaro sicuramente è quello che mi manda la pressione a 1000...il dottore mi ha visto veramente male e mi ha consigliato di iscrivermi a FaceBook


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ti ci porta perchè aspetta che sia tu a chiederlo..e in fondo, a parer mio, ne ha anche paura.


gia provato a chiedere e gia portato io in un posto tranquillo....ma paura di cosa_???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> troverei efficiente che i nuovi arrivati si andassero a leggere il tred di kid.


 Anche perché prima di arrivare alla fine l'amante fa tempo a invecchiare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi piacerebbe dire che sia solo questo il verbo giusto... sarebbe piu facile smettere...pero penso anche che un uomo di 23 anni piu grande di me ...dato che ha la donna giovane fra le mani potrebbe pretendere di trombare piu spesso se fosse questa la situazione...ma io e lui siamo stati tre volte insieme in sei mesi e tutto dura e persiste come sempre...ci telefoniamo, ci sfoghiamo e abbiamo bisogno di viverci....non credo sia trombare la parola idonea, ma se vi dico che è mescolare le nostre anime...chissa quante me ne dite dietro.....


Magari non ce la fa neppure a farlo più spesso e intanto "tenere buona" la moglie...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi hanno cambiato le pillole per la pressione e tengo veramente l'amaro sicuramente è quello che mi manda la pressione a 1000...il dottore mi ha visto veramente male e mi ha consigliato di iscrivermi a FaceBook


Ange...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non comprendi...il solo sesso lo puoi fare di mano o a pagamento la storia extra e ben altro....profumo di giovinezza trasgressione e tante altre cose se poi leggi un pò di storie qui vedrai sono tutte uguali amori che nascono in 24 ore passioni travolgenti che si consumano in incontri di oretta o poco più...peccato che alla fine sono solo sentimenti virtuali senza basi solide....sono un tradito quindi purtroppo vedo ste cose male perchè ne soffro ancora enormemente a distanza di 4 anni.....è solo vita rubata bruciata sprecata


 angel...ma se ti dico vita rubata a chi???----per me adesso è vita vissuta a pieno...lo so che passo male ma io adesso la vedo cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> gia provato a chiedere e gia portato io in un posto tranquillo....ma paura di cosa_???


della sua performance.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> angel...ma se ti dico vita rubata a chi???----per me adesso *è vita vissuta a pieno*...lo so che passo male ma io adesso la vedo cosi...


e allora quale è il problema?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma siete fuori??
> stiam parlando di un 50enne non di un ottuagenario.
> L'amante migliore che ho avuto aveva 49 anni





bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so quanti anni hai, ma non sottovalutare un uomo a 50 anni, lo facevo anche io prima ma adesso mi devo per forza ricredere...il sesso che fa lui, va ben oltre il sesso fisico e una miscela di piu fattori che un uomo a trentanni non credo conosca....


Ha 23 anni di esperienza in più ...solo con la moglie?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Magari non ce la neppure a farlo più spesso e intanto "tenere buona" la moglie...


sara cosi, ma quando siamo stati insieme una mattinata intera in un letto vi assicuro che non da l'idea di uno che non ce la fa...magari aveva preso una psticchina blu...ma non credo.....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> della sua performance.


 no miciolidia non ho tante esperienze da confrontare ma non puo avere paura delle sue performance.....
io ho il timore che tutto finira e non posso pensareadesso a stare senza la sua testa addosso....


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> angel...ma se ti dico vita rubata a chi???----per me adesso è vita vissuta a pieno...lo so che passo male ma io adesso la vedo cosi...


Io non guardo più le foto del periodo del tradimento per me è un passato falso che non esiste più, il mese scorso mia moglie mi ha fatto vedere una mia foto con il bimbo in braccio sai cosa gli ho chiesto? quanti anni aveva A....?poi mi sono freddato e li lei ha capito. lei ha vissuto io sono morto ha rubato la mia vita i miei anni i miei pensieri gli anni più belli che avrei dovuto passare con i miei figli...ricordi che purtroppo stranamente la mia mente ha cancellato io che ho sempre avuto una memoria d'elefante per gli avenimenti.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora quale è il problema?


 la paura e la voglia di andare oltre


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Io non guardo più le foto del periodo del tradimento per me è un passato falso che non esiste più, il mese scorso mia moglie mi ha fatto vedere una mia foto con il bimbo in braccio sai cosa gli ho chiesto? quanti anni aveva A....?poi mi sono freddato e li lei ha capito. lei ha vissuto io sono morto ha rubato la mia vita i miei anni i miei pensieri gli anni più belli che avrei dovuto passare con i miei figli...ricordi che purtroppo stranamente la mia mente ha cancellato io che ho sempre avuto una memoria d'elefante per gli avenimenti.


se posso Angel ...state ancora insieme ?


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> sara cosi, ma quando siamo stati insieme una mattinata intera in un letto vi assicuro che non da l'idea di uno che non ce la fa...magari aveva preso una psticchina blu...ma non credo.....


Il cialis è più discreto


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha 23 anni di esperienza in più ...solo con la moglie?


non so quale sia la verita io so che e stato con la moglie...con la quale sta da 35 anni e con una donna per circa 1 anno mentre era SPOSATO....DIVERSI ANNI FA---poi non so....


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se posso Angel ...state ancora insieme ?


Purtroppo si....scelte sbagliate capita


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Io non guardo più le foto del periodo del tradimento per me è un passato falso che non esiste più, il mese scorso mia moglie mi ha fatto vedere una mia foto con il bimbo in braccio sai cosa gli ho chiesto? quanti anni aveva A....?poi mi sono freddato e li lei ha capito. lei ha vissuto io sono morto ha rubato la mia vita i miei anni i miei pensieri gli anni più belli che avrei dovuto passare con i miei figli...ricordi che purtroppo stranamente la mia mente ha cancellato io che ho sempre avuto una memoria d'elefante per gli avenimenti.


mi dispiace davvero e a volte penso n che mio marito s esi trova una ragazzina piu giovane emi sta bene, ma non riesco a spegare l'intesa  perfetta e completa che mi lega a quest'uomo maturo e pieno d passione...


----------



## Old sperella (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo si....scelte sbagliate capita


Non ricordo la tua storia ...ma le scelte si possono cambiare se è ciò che si vuole , se ci si rende conto che nonostante i tentativi è inutile proseguire in quella direzione . Non ha senso che ti ci ammali , la vita è una soltanto .


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi dispiace davvero e a volte penso n che mio marito s esi trova una ragazzina piu giovane emi sta bene, ma non riesco a spegare l'intesa  perfetta e completa che mi lega a quest'uomo maturo e pieno d passione...


Se lo beccassi sul fatto non  so se ti starebbe veramente bene, sei ancora allo stadio sconvolgimento totale e i pensieri navigano da soli, la razzionalità va farsi benedire finchè non sbatterai il muso di brutto.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Non ricordo la tua storia ...ma le scelte si possono cambiare se è ciò che si vuole , se ci si rende conto che nonostante i tentativi è inutile proseguire in quella direzione . Non ha senso che ti ci ammali , la vita è una soltanto .


Troppo tardi ormai mi sono inguaiato di brutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non diventa un 3d a sfondo erotico...non preoccuparti...sicuramente il seso che facciocon lui vede mescolarsi un insieme di fattori incredibili....perche le teste di entrambi sono li e la passione che abbiamo negli occhi mentre ci guardiamo va ben oltre...tutto
> poi con un po di imbarazzo te lo dico...adora fare stare bene me e trascurare se stesso....





bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> non so quale sia la verita io so che e stato con la moglie...con la quale sta da 35 anni e con una donna per circa 1 anno mentre era SPOSATO....DIVERSI ANNI FA---poi non so....


 Sono arrivata a pagina 12, ma visto che ci sei, salto le altrettante e ti rispondo.
Se tu sai già di un altro tradimento significa che altri ce ne sono stati.
O si tradisce come Kid (per nominare uno con cui hai dialogato, ma ce ne sono altri di quella tipologia di traditori) e allora è un tradimento episodico o transitorio di breve dura con l'idea che si tratti del grande amore a cui segue il risveglio alla realtà e il rientro nel matrimonio senza più tradimenti.
O si tradisce da traditore seriale e allora sì che si impara a mentire bene alla moglie, ma pure alle amanti.
Lo scopo è il sesso, certo, ma ancora di più è il narcisiso e l'autogratificazione.
In questo contesto è giustificatissima l'attenzione al tuo star bene e al tuo piacere perché è dal suo sentirsi, seduttore e amatore che deriva la sua gratificazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Per quanto riguarda il capirti... mi spiace deluderti, ma non sei difficile da capire. Se sei sensibile alle sue avances hai bisogno di attenzioni, delicatezza, valorizzazione fisica e intellettuale ...come tutti.
E' un po' ingenuo il tuo pensare che ci sia un'intesa particolare tra voi dovuta a una sintonia speciale ...è la stessa ingenuità di chi crede di essere immune alle sirene della pubblicità perché le critica razionalmente, ma poi si ritrova la mano che va a prendere il prodotto reclamizzato e solo uno sforzo razionale può trattenerla.
Siamo tutti/e uguali abbiamo bisogno delle stesse cose... un serial traditore lo sa bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> certo ne soffrirebbero...ma posso partire dal presupposto che faro finire tutto al momento giusto??
> anche se adesso la vedo difficile da matti e l'idea che prima non mi ha potuto chiamare perche era nel suo mondo mi fa malissimo....ma so che domani lo vedro che prendera un ora di ferie per stare con me.....
> vivo con il pensiero che la moglie andra via tutta l'estate e mio marito accompagnerà una squadra all'estero....e noi avremo un po di tempo er stare insieme per viverci davvero...
> sapete l'ultima mail che mi ha scritto.....diceva....avrei voglia di avere un po di tempo per stare con te...ma non solo per fare l'amore...e sai bene la voglia matta che ho...ma mi piacerebbe viverti in un altro modo magari stare con te qualche giorno, per parlare, per ridere per mangiare uno spaghettino....lavarsi nello stesso lavandino, fare il bagno nella stessa doccia svegliarsi e dire buongiorno....ma ora dimentica....
> ditemi voi cosa vi sembra???


Per me è quello di Serenity ..spiccicato. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono cose usuali.
Cos'altro potrebbe scrivere perché i vostri propositi non facciano vomitare?


Il bambino lo dai ai nonni o lo metti in freezer per goderti questo periodo estivo insieme?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> verena posso chiederti se secondo te un uomo di 53 anni puo essere coinvolto da una ragazzina...donna di 30_?
> non è una cosa fisica perche non sono quel gran pezzo.... so che è una cosa che va oltre ma non riesco a capirne tutte le sfumature,...intanto mangio nutella a cucchiai....
> e poi secondo te vale la pena provare a fare le piu di 24 ore insieme_???


Ma cosa dici? No generalmente uno di 53 anni si cerca un'amante di 70...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma tu hai pensato concretamente all'ipotesi di uno sviluppo serio della vostra storia?
Hai pensato a una donna buttata nel cesso dopo 35 anni? 
Hai pensato ale reazioni dei suoi figli? Certo che sono grandi per capire e ...sputargli in faccia.
Ti immagini la reazione di tuo marito a sapersi tradito con uno che potebbe essergli padre?
Ti immagini la disperazione?
Riesci a immaginare come organizzare la separazione, la convivenza, le visite ai figli?

Vuoi provare a pensare alla realtà?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non comprendi...il solo sesso lo puoi fare di mano o a pagamento la storia extra e ben altro....profumo di giovinezza trasgressione e tante altre cose se poi leggi un pò di storie qui vedrai sono tutte uguali amori che nascono in 24 ore passioni travolgenti che si consumano in incontri di oretta o poco più...peccato che alla fine sono solo sentimenti virtuali senza basi solide....sono un tradito quindi purtroppo vedo ste cose male perchè ne soffro ancora enormemente a distanza di 4 anni.....è solo vita rubata bruciata sprecata








A me piacciono i bambini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Scherzo, lo sai.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2009)

Cara bruttomuso, credo che davvero ti si possa dire tutto, mostrare qualsiasi scenario, anche il più deleterio....e non lo riusciresti a vedere...o meglio ti aggrapperesti comunque disperatamente alla tua illusione...

Ma un paio (o anche tre o quattro :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    di considerazioni con te le vorrei fare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti chiedi da dove deriva quell'intesa? Quel suo sentirti? Scusami ma quanta fatica credi debba fare un uomo scafato con un certo vissuto alle spalle, con una certa esperienza a raccontartela e a rigirarti come gli pare e piace? Credi sia così difficile, una volta capite le tue fragilità, le tue richieste di affetto, comprensione e vicinanza? Il tuo bisogno di non venir vissuta solo come madre ma anche come donna, il sentirti nuovamente corteggiata?

Credi sia così difficile dire le parole giuste che una ragazza abbastanza ingenua (almeno questo è ciò che a me appari) vorrebbe sentirsi dire?

La sua mail...ti chiedi se sia possibile scrivere certe cose e non sentirle o per lo meno scordarsele dopo pochi mesi o poche settimane? Scene già viste, credimi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quello che stona di più è che a tratti lasci trapelare la quasi certezza che non si concretizzerà molto di più di quello che c'è ora...e che oggettivamente la sua situazione non lascia trapelare sbocchi futuri...allora perchè rischiare ancora che tutto crolli? Perchè più la tirate in lungo...e più aumenta il rischio che o lui o tu commettiate qualche errore magari banale ma che aprirà gli occhi a chi vi sta vicino...

Vale davvero la pena?

Altra curiosità...dici che tuo marito non ha colpe...ma cosa manca al vostro rapporto? Cosa non senti da parte sua? 
Cosa ti manca DAVVERO A CASA TUA? 
O forse la domanda giusta dovrebbe essere: quali mancanze hai tu DENTRO TE STESSA!??!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> *perche un uomo non puo essere preso??*
> la mia paura iniziale era di coinvolgermi solo io adesso so che siamo coinvolti entrambi...si in maniera diversa, ma non riesco a non sentirlo sinceo e preso....



Ma infatti e' preso... ma da sua moglie


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me è quello di Serenity ..spiccicato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  forse avete ragione voi....traditore seriale e cose standard...ma  mi fa stare incredibilmente bene..
il mio bambino va al mare dai nonni... ma non è un parcheggio per l'occasione...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> forse avete ragione voi....traditore seriale e cose standard...ma mi fa stare incredibilmente bene..
> il mio bambino va al mare dai nonni... ma non è un parcheggio per l'occasione...


hai tre strade das poter percorrere:

1) molli tutto e stai con lui. personalmente credo che tu, da quello che hai scritto, ce la faresti. Lui, a mio parere, scapperebbe a gambe levate.

2) troncare la storia e ricominciare con tuo marito, cercando di completare il vostro rapporto e trasferire ciò che manca dall'amante al marito. Non è difficile quando si ama davvero e non mi pare di capire che tuo marito sia un uomo assente nè che non ti voglia bene.

3) goderti l'amante in maniera cinica ed egoista finchè dura.
in questo caso preparati a soffrire tantissimo.

vedi tu.....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cara bruttomuso, credo che davvero ti si possa dire tutto, mostrare qualsiasi scenario, anche il più deleterio....e non lo riusciresti a vedere...o meglio ti aggrapperesti comunque disperatamente alla tua illusione...
> 
> Ma un paio (o anche tre o quattro :condom
> 
> ...


 fedifrago..le tue considerazioni sono veramente toccanti...hai ragione, non è stato difficile imbambolarmi....sembra sempre saper dire la cosa giusta...allora dove la trovo la forza per non cedere piu....
il mio bambino mi da questa forza...ma il sentirsi donna...corteggiata...fa stare bene e l'intesa che io trovo con quest'uomo mi piace da matti...sono una ragazzina a lvello di esperienze e forse lui se ne accorto....


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti e' preso... ma da sua moglie


 preso da sua moglie nel senso materiale secondo te...o intendi dire anche da tutto il resto??


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> hai tre strade das poter percorrere:
> 
> 1) molli tutto e stai con lui. personalmente credo che tu, da quello che hai scritto, ce la faresti. Lui, a mio parere, scapperebbe a gambe levate.
> 
> ...


 sai vero delle tre quale farò...vero??
sicuramente avete ragione voi...il primo caso sarebbe cosi...
il secondo caso non so se mi riuscirebbe in quanto adesso sono davvero resa da questo uomo...
il terzo caso....soffrire,,,ma solo io???


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> il terzo caso....soffrire,,,ma solo io???



No, pure tuo marito.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

kid...secondo te sono cose che alla fine vengono fuori?...nel senso bisogna parlarne con il marito?
perche pensi che lui non ne soffrirebbe per niente?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

kid...secondo te sono cose che alla fine vengono fuori?...nel senso bisogna parlarne con il marito?
perche pensi che lui non ne soffrirebbe per niente?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid...secondo te sono cose che alla fine vengono fuori?...nel senso bisogna parlarne con il marito?
> perche pensi che lui non ne soffrirebbe per niente?



Musetta, in una maniera o nell'altra, tutto quello che stai facendo un giorno verrà fuori, perchè è troppo il male che dovrai seppellire. Io non credo che il tuo amante sia così insensibile o che non sia preso dalla vostra storia, io credo solo una cosa: non esistono tradimenti eticamente giusti. Se vuoi continuare con quest'altro, prenditi le tue responsabilità, sei adulta.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

dirlo o no a tuo marito adesso lo vedo un problema marginale.
Anche se prima o poi arriverà a sospettare qualcosa....

pensaci bene: quanti uomini potresti incontrare che ti sanno far sentire donna? sai quanti?
e tuo marito, nel frattempo, che fà? stà a guardare?

domanda delle 9:30 del mattino: quando vi siete sposati eri innamorata di lui? Ed oggi lo sei ancora?

sei tu che ti devi fare un esame di coscienza: prima di buttare all'aria una famiglia ( con figli per giunta ) è bene quantomeno pensarci.

Se poi la passione prevarrà su tutto, allora è superfluo parlarne.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

io dire che sono molto innamorata di mio marito puo sembrarvi stupido....diciamo che è stato il mio grande amore della vita....tutti i miei sogni lui li ha esauditi e quello che credevo da piccola sul principe azzurro lui lo ha esaudito....adesso pero il nstro rapporto forse si era un attimo assopito....tutto viene dato per scontato e il mio sentirmi donna e tutto il resto nessuno a casa lo tiene in considerazione....
il fatto che la passione forse per quest'uomo può veramente dirsi immensa....come dite voi....passerà....non mi resta che aspettare di soffrire?:::: spero sempre di trovarvi qui....specialmente te kid......perche avete le parole giuste....al momento giusto...


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> io dire che sono molto innamorata di mio marito puo sembrarvi stupido....diciamo che è stato il mio grande amore della vita....tutti i miei sogni lui li ha esauditi e quello che credevo da piccola sul principe azzurro lui lo ha esaudito....adesso pero il nstro rapporto forse si era un attimo assopito....tutto viene dato per scontato e il mio sentirmi donna e tutto il resto nessuno a casa lo tiene in considerazione....
> il fatto che la passione forse per quest'uomo può veramente dirsi immensa....come dite voi....passerà....non mi resta che aspettare di soffrire?:::: spero sempre di trovarvi qui....specialmente te kid......perche avete le parole giuste....al momento giusto...



La cosa che dovrebbe farti rflettere di più è che queste cose te le dicono persone che ci sono già passate... e vogliono evitarti ulteriori casini! 

Coraggio


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

*io non volevo dirlo, però devo farlo...*

...perchè infondo come ti hanno già detto tutti, è sempre la solita minestra. Fondamentalmente tu ora non sei pronta ad accettare le conseguenze di una tua scelta ( in un senso o nell'altro) e quindi cerchi di dipanare la matassa per trovare una soluzione ( che peraltro già sai qual è). Ma da quel po' che ho potuto capire non sei nemmeno in grado di gestire l ambiguità che una storia clandestina comporta: occorre leggerezza d animo e di sentimenti per riuscirci, e se sei qui a raccontare il tuo malessere, è evidente che tu no ne hai affatto.
L'unica cosa che posso dirti, forse l unica che ti darà modo di inquadrare questa relazione nella giusta prospettiva, è quella di coinvolgere lui in questi tuoi ragionamenti. Magari farà come il mio Mr Broccolo e ti risponderà che non necessariamente si deve dare una prospettiva alle cose, e poi addolcirà tutto con un bel " ma io senza di te non posso vivere" (è la classica tattica  dell'affermazione e negazione  )  o magari ti dirà che non potrà mai lasciare la moglie perche poverina lei ha vissuto per la famiglia e che è quindi l anello debole della catena e come tale va salvaguardato ( magari è pure in via di estinzione) , mentre tu sei forte bella e giovane...
bruttomuso... a 53 anni non si molla ciò che si è costruito, non si mollano le certezze e le comodità. Quindi mia cara, o ti lobotomizzi e accetti questa cosa per quello che è, ossia un rapporto con una bella data di scadenza stampata su, oppure fai dietrofront, lo saluti e  procedi per la tua strada.
Ti abbraccio

serenity


Ps: magari ha ragione Persa ed è proprio Mr broccolo che s'è riciclato ehehehehe


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ho 30 anni e vi assicuro che tale passione e tali brividi non li ho mai provati nella vita....e lui lo vedo molto preso...dice e fa cose che non ha mai fatto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> io dire che sono molto innamorata di mio marito puo sembrarvi stupido....diciamo che è stato il mio grande amore della vita....tutti i miei sogni lui li ha esauditi e quello che credevo da piccola sul principe azzurro lui lo ha esaudito....adesso pero il nstro rapporto forse si era un attimo assopito....tutto viene dato per scontato e il mio sentirmi donna e tutto il resto nessuno a casa lo tiene in considerazione....
> il fatto che la passione forse per quest'uomo può veramente dirsi immensa....come dite voi....passerà....non mi resta che aspettare di soffrire?:::: spero sempre di trovarvi qui....specialmente te kid......perche avete le parole giuste....al momento giusto...


Una cosa vorrei capire: c'è qualcosa in particolare che tuo marito fà ( o non fà ) che ti abbia in qualche modo predisposto ad una relazione extraconiugale?

Che problema c'è fra voi? se tutto andasse bene, probabilmente avresti declinato le avamces del cinquantenne, ed invece hai ceduto. E ne sei persino soddisfatta.

E' questo il punto su cui devi lavorare in primis, questo è l'argomento da erudire.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> ...perchè infondo come ti hanno già detto tutti, è sempre la solita minestra. Fondamentalmente tu ora non sei pronta ad accettare le conseguenze di una tua scelta ( in un senso o nell'altro) e quindi cerchi di dipanare la matassa per trovare una soluzione ( che peraltro già sai qual è). Ma da quel po' che ho potuto capire non sei nemmeno in grado di gestire l ambiguità che una storia clandestina comporta: occorre leggerezza d animo e di sentimenti per riuscirci, e se sei qui a raccontare il tuo malessere, è evidente che tu no ne hai affatto.
> L'unica cosa che posso dirti, forse l unica che ti darà modo di inquadrare questa relazione nella giusta prospettiva, è quella di coinvolgere lui in questi tuoi ragionamenti. Magari farà come il mio Mr Broccolo e ti risponderà che non necessariamente si deve dare una prospettiva alle cose, e poi addolcirà tutto con un bel " ma io senza di te non posso vivere" (è la classica tattica dell'affermazione e negazione  ) o magari ti dirà che non potrà mai lasciare la moglie perche poverina lei ha vissuto per la famiglia e che è quindi l anello debole della catena e come tale va salvaguardato ( magari è pure in via di estinzione) , mentre tu sei forte bella e giovane...
> bruttomuso... a 53 anni non si molla ciò che si è costruito, non si mollano le certezze e le comodità. Quindi mia cara, o ti lobotomizzi e accetti questa cosa per quello che è, ossia un rapporto con una bella data di scadenza stampata su, oppure fai dietrofront, lo saluti e procedi per la tua strada.
> Ti abbraccio
> ...


 hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

la cosa più difficile da accettare è quella di ammettere a se' stessi forse è proprio il sesso il collante in questi rapporti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il resto è un contorno, un'illusione che creiamo per non sentirci troppo superficiali.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa più difficile da accettare è quella di ammettere a se' stessi forse è proprio il sesso il collante in questi rapporti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bella lì! Mi piace molto questa frase


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa più difficile da accettare è quella di ammettere a se' stessi forse è proprio il sesso il collante in questi rapporti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solo sesso e così soddisfacente? Come si fa?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


 
ma stai scherzando vero? Ma pensi davvero che ne abbia duecento dietro l angolo pronte ad ascoltarlo e a dargli cio' che gli dai tu???
sicuramente potrebbe trovare donne pronte a soddisfare i suoi impulsi sessuali, ma quello che lui cerca è la venerazione assoluta mia cara.
e tu pendi dalle sue labbra!!! 
E ti dirò di piu': se davvero ti amasse, come immagino ti abbia detto innumerovoli volte, per quale motivo non dovrebbe cogliere al volo l occasione di felicità che gli si  propone??? Spirito di sacrificio? Senso del dovere? Moralità? Amore per i figli? Abnegazione?
Naaaaa
Ti ama perche gli fa comodo che tu ami lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














serenity


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa più difficile da accettare è quella di ammettere a se' stessi forse è proprio il sesso il collante in questi rapporti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scusa serenity ma non sono daccordo con quello che scrivi! Non penso proprio sia il sesso il collante di tutto!!!


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Solo sesso e così soddisfacente? Come si fa?


 
si fa si fa.
Atmosfere, cenette a lume d candela, coccole, lettere emozionanti, sms che ti strappano sorrisi e lacrime... e  anche il sesso piu scadente diventa un'apoteosi di gioia e felicità


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> si fa si fa.
> Atmosfere, cenette a lume d candela, coccole, lettere emozionanti, sms che ti strappano sorrisi e lacrime... e anche il sesso piu scadente diventa un'apoteosi di gioia e felicità


Azz... perché con me non funziona? Uffa.


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Scusa serenity ma non sono daccordo con quello che scrivi! Non penso proprio sia il sesso il collante di tutto!!!


 
o beh... mica sempre sai...
a volte c'è anche la comunicazione, la solidarietà, la psicoterapia gratis


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> si fa si fa.
> Atmosfere, cenette a lume d candela, coccole, lettere emozionanti, sms che ti strappano sorrisi e lacrime... e anche il sesso piu scadente diventa un'apoteosi di gioia e felicità


 
si ok sere, ma non è che dura molto così.


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Azz... perché con me non funziona? Uffa.


 
hai provato con gli allucinogeni? hanno lo stesso effetto   

	
	
		
		
	


	




se non funziona ( nemmeno a me funzionava piu' alla fine) è perche' la razionalità ha preso il sopravvento e tutto sto contorno creato ad arte ti appare per quello che è: fumo negli occhi


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> o beh... mica sempre sai...
> a volte c'è anche la comunicazione, la solidarietà, la psicoterapia gratis


beh io, per esperienza personale, ti dico che il ruolo dell'amante è anche quello di ascoltare i problemi dell'altro, stargli vicino e non fare della psicoterapia gratis, ma essere amico ed amante allo stesso tempo!!


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ok sere, ma non è che dura molto così.


 
certo che no. Noi abbiamo bisogno del sogno, di credere che ci sarà un futuro, di sentirci parte integrante della loro vita, questo mi pareva sottinteso.
Mi riferivo al fatto che le situazioni che si vivono nelle relazioni clandestine, in genere non corrispondono a quelle che viviamo quotidianamente: non sono routine, abitudine e cose viste e riviste, ma hanno il fascino del proibito, della novità, delle aspettative. E questo a mio avviso non è poco. Poi il fatto che serva anche un coinvolgimento emotivo forte per star bene è ovvio ( certo non per tutti)

sere


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> beh io, per esperienza personale, ti dico che il ruolo dell'amante è anche quello di ascoltare i problemi dell'altro, stargli vicino e non fare della psicoterapia gratis, ma essere amico ed amante allo stesso tempo!!


 
eccerto. Innanzitutto è quello


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> hai provato con gli allucinogeni? hanno lo stesso effetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono già allucinata di mio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Mah il contorno senza amore non fa scattare niente, e dopo i primi quindici giorni...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Scusa serenity ma non sono daccordo con quello che scrivi! Non penso proprio sia il sesso il collante di tutto!!!


 dada cosa secondo te lega questi rapporti?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> eccerto. Innanzitutto è quello


Non penso che il sesso sia in primo piano, prima si deve creare complicità, vicinanza, conoscersi....


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


No, sei piu' comoda tu. 

perchè dovrebbe fare tutta quella fatica?
sveglia!

e non parlare di amore per tuo marito, non per noi , ma per te stessa. rifletti.


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non penso che il sesso sia in primo piano, prima si deve creare complicità, vicinanza, conoscersi....


L'emozione.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> L'emozione.


Si l'emozione che ti da l'altra persona....


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sono già allucinata di mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e su questo siamo daccordo. Io ci sono stata dentro 4 anni, quindi qualcosa forse c'era   

	
	
		
		
	


	






bacio

sere


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Fate la prova del nove, chiedete all'amante di lasciare la moglie... vediamo da chi e' preso


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non penso che il sesso sia in primo piano, prima si deve creare complicità, vicinanza, conoscersi....


 
e beh... 
del resto siamo esseri umani...


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fate la prova del nove, chiedete all'amante di lasciare la moglie... vediamo da chi e' preso


C'è proprio bisogno della prova del nove?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fate la prova del nove, chiedete all'amante di lasciare la moglie... vediamo da chi e' preso


 
a calci nel sedere intendi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














sere


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> C'è proprio bisogno della prova del nove?


 
se ti basta  quello che vivi con lui no


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> C'è proprio bisogno della prova del nove?


No vedrai, mettono a repentaglio la loro famiglia per un incantatore di serpenti... MK perche' sei cosi' scema?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si l'emozione che ti da l'altra persona....


 
come definiresti la parola emozione? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






( sembro marzullo eheheh)


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> se ti basta quello che vivi con lui no


Appunto. Penso soprattutto alle coppie di amanti entrambi sposati, ovvio che se uno dei due è single, prima o poi...


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedrai, mettono a repentaglio la loro famiglia per un incantatore di serpenti... MK perche' sei cosi' scema?


Io sarò pure scema ma non tutte le amanti (o gli amanti) vogliono prendere il posto della moglie o del marito...


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto. Penso soprattutto alle coppie di amanti entrambi sposati, ovvio che se uno dei due è single, prima o poi...


 

il guaio è che ci si butta a capofitto in queste situazioni, convinti che tanto a gestirle serve ben poco. Ed invece non è mai cosi. Se tutti gli amanti avessero ben chiari i limiti del loro rapporto, sai quanti casini in meno ci sarebbero?
il guaio è che al "cuor non si comanda" e che spesso cio' che pensavamo di poter vivere serenamente, si trasforma in un uragano  che ci sconvolge l esistenza.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> come definiresti la parola emozione?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emozioni nelle piccole cose di tutti i giorni che con la persona che hai accanto non riesci piu a provare, anche nelle cose più stupide, uno sguardo d'intesa una parola....


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io sarò pure scema ma non tutte le amanti (o gli amanti) vogliono prendere il posto della moglie o del marito...


 

quelle che scrivono qui si pero'


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Emozioni nelle piccole cose di tutti i giorni che con la persona che hai accanto non riesci piu a provare, anche nelle cose più stupide, uno sguardo d'intesa una parola....


 
cioè cose che TI fanno star bene, che TI danno gioia, che TI gratificano e che TI fanno sentire viva?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (23 Aprile 2009)

ragazze è verissmo io so che non potrei mai prendere il posto di sua moglie...ma sento cheper tante cose siamo vicini piu di quanto si possa immaginare...vedete adesso io e lui dovevamo essere insieme....in macchina per un'oretta di passione....ma non gli hanno dato ferie e non smette di scrivermi oe dolcissime su la mail..... non lo vedo cosi menefreghista....


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> cioè cose che TI fanno star bene, che TI danno gioia, che TI gratificano e che TI fanno sentire viva?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> cioè cose che TI fanno star bene, che TI danno gioia, che TI gratificano e che TI fanno sentire viva?


Si esatto il mix di tutte qs cose, che secondo le vostre idee sono tante belle parole messe insieme, ma che danno quel qualche cosa che manca....


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si esatto il mix di tutte qs cose, che secondo le vostre idee sono tante belle parole messe insieme, ma che danno quel qualche cosa che manca....


 
le parole in genere nascono dai pensieri, e nessuno mette in dubbio che chi le pronuncia in fondo possa anche pensarle.  Ma in cambio cosa diamo? quanto investiamo?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si esatto il mix di tutte qs cose, che secondo le vostre idee sono tante belle parole messe insieme, ma che danno quel qualche cosa che manca....


Ma chi ha detto che non danno quello che manca? Qui si contesta solo il fatto di doverle andare a cercare altrove le parole....


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ragazze è verissmo io so che non potrei mai prendere il posto di sua moglie...ma sento cheper tante cose siamo vicini piu di quanto si possa immaginare...vedete adesso io e lui dovevamo essere insieme....in macchina per un'oretta di passione....ma non gli hanno dato ferie e non smette di scrivermi oe dolcissime su la mail..... non lo vedo cosi menefreghista....


le cose vanno coltivate, con costanza e dedizione mia cara... 
soprattutto nei momenti del "vorrei, ma non ho potuto"


sere


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Peccato*

Peccato che tutte queste gioie,questo sentirsi vivi,queste emozioni,siano a scapito di due poveri innocenti....che hanno l'unica colpa di essersi sposati due egoisti.....!Capisco che nella società attuale questo possa sembrare aspetto di poco conto....però....la realtà è anche questa...!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non danno quello che manca? Qui si contesta solo il fatto di doverle andare a cercare altrove le parole....


kid, se sposi una persona che pensi possa darti tutto e poi dopo neanche 2 anni ti trovi accanto un fratello maggiore, penso venga spontaneo cercare in altri queste parole....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che tutte queste gioie,questo sentirsi vivi,queste emozioni,siano a scapito di due poveri innocenti....che hanno l'unica colpa di essersi sposati due egoisti.....!Capisco che nella società attuale questo possa sembrare aspetto di poco conto....però....la realtà è anche questa...!


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto che non danno quello che manca? Qui si contesta solo il fatto di doverle andare a cercare altrove le parole....


 
e per quelle quattro parole mandiamo all aria  tutto


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Dada*

Potresti pure lasciarti....capisco abbia un suo costo però...il rispetto dovrebbe condurti da quella parte....rispetto e buon senso.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Asudem*

Lo sò scrivo cose impopolari....però mica tutti abbiam l'anello al naso....!!!


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che tutte queste gioie,questo sentirsi vivi,queste emozioni,siano a scapito di due poveri innocenti....che hanno l'unica colpa di essersi sposati due *egoisti..*...!Capisco che nella società attuale questo possa sembrare aspetto di poco conto....però....la realtà è anche questa...!


 
e qua volevo arrivare io


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid, se sposi una persona che pensi possa darti tutto e poi dopo neanche 2 anni ti trovi accanto un fratello maggiore, penso venga spontaneo cercare in altri queste parole....



Uff, è dura farlo capire, bisogna davvero arrivarci a forza di sbattere la testa sui muri.... 

DOVETE PARLARE AI VOSTRI PARTNER, DIRGLI QUALI SONO LE VOSTRE SENSAZIONI, I VOSTRI PROBLEMI. O VOLETE ASPETTARE CHE LE LORO CORNA SBATTANO SUGLI STIPITI DELLE PORTE? 

Un pò di rispetto per le persone che avete sposato, o se almeno gli volete anche solo bene.... questa macchia, rendetevi conto, non andrà mai via del tutto e sarà colpa vostra.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti pure lasciarti....capisco abbia un suo costo però...il rispetto dovrebbe condurti da quella parte....rispetto e buon senso.....!!!


si continua a parlare di mancanza di rispetto da parte di chi tradisce, ma nessuno ha mai pensato che il rispetto puo mancare anche da parte di chi ti sta vicino, anche senza bosogno che ti dradisca?


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> le cose vanno coltivate, con costanza e dedizione mia cara...
> soprattutto nei momenti del "vorrei, ma non ho potuto"
> 
> 
> sere


Vero. Ma una base ci deve essere comunque. Ci sono parole e parole.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ragazze è verissmo io so che non potrei mai prendere il posto di sua moglie...ma sento cheper tante cose siamo vicini piu di quanto si possa immaginare...vedete adesso io e lui dovevamo essere insieme....in macchina per un'oretta di passione....ma non gli hanno dato ferie e non smette di scrivermi oe dolcissime su la mail..... non lo vedo cosi menefreghista....


ma infatti non è menefreghista: tu sei il suo riscatto narcisistico, davvero pendi dalle sue labbra e da queste fantasie. E' che ci stai davvero investendo troppo. 

Parli poco di tuo marito... credi che non si accorga di nulla?!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid, se sposi una persona che pensi possa darti tutto e poi dopo neanche 2 anni ti trovi accanto un fratello maggiore, penso venga spontaneo cercare in altri queste parole....


dada ti è già stato detto tante volte.
sei giovane, e 2 anni di matrimonio non sono mica una vita.
ti separi da tuo marito vivi la tua vita senza legami.
credi che sia giusto, anche per te, portare avanti un matrimonio che dopo due anni ti ha già smonato?
che senso ha non scegliere la via più semplice? può essere che  se tu lo senti come un fratello maggiore lui ti senta solo come una sorella minore.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo sò scrivo cose impopolari....però mica tutti abbiam l'anello al naso....!!!



impopolari..hai detto giusto.
Pare che gli anormali oramai sian quelli che non tradiscono
Roba da pazzi


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si continua a parlare di mancanza di rispetto da parte di chi tradisce, ma nessuno ha mai pensato che *il rispetto puo mancare anche da parte di chi ti sta vicino, anche senza bosogno che ti tradisca*?


Vero pure questo.


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> kid, se sposi una persona che pensi possa darti tutto e poi dopo neanche 2 anni ti trovi accanto un fratello maggiore, penso venga spontaneo cercare in altri queste parole....


 

la vita è fatta di scelte, o meglio le persone mature hanno il coraggio di scegliere e di assumersi le conseguenze delle proprio azioni/decisioni.
 Se hai accanto un fratello maggiore allora lo lasci libero, e poi della tua vita fai cio' che vuoi. Non è una giustificazione al  fatto di tradirli


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero pure questo.



Ma punibile forse con le corna?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

DOVETE PARLARE AI VOSTRI PARTNER, DIRGLI QUALI SONO LE VOSTRE SENSAZIONI, I VOSTRI PROBLEMI. O VOLETE ASPETTARE CHE LE LORO CORNA SBATTANO SUGLI STIPITI DELLE PORTE? 

Si parla con il partner ma se tutto quello che si dice non risponde al vero, per lui, tipo mi trascuri non mi coccoli mai Risposta: non è vero ti do sempre il bacino quando arrivo a casa....
...... a voi


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> Se hai accanto un fratello maggiore allora lo lasci libero, e poi della tua vita fai cio' che vuoi. Non è una giustificazione al fatto di tradirli


La teoria è più facile della pratica però.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> DOVETE PARLARE AI VOSTRI PARTNER, DIRGLI QUALI SONO LE VOSTRE SENSAZIONI, I VOSTRI PROBLEMI. O VOLETE ASPETTARE CHE LE LORO CORNA SBATTANO SUGLI STIPITI DELLE PORTE?
> 
> Si parla con il partner ma se tutto quello che si dice non risponde al vero, per lui, *tipo mi trascuri non mi coccoli mai Risposta: non è vero ti do sempre il bacino quando arrivo a casa*....
> ...... a voi


e tu a lui le coccole le fai mai?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> DOVETE PARLARE AI VOSTRI PARTNER, DIRGLI QUALI SONO LE VOSTRE SENSAZIONI, I VOSTRI PROBLEMI. O VOLETE ASPETTARE CHE LE LORO CORNA SBATTANO SUGLI STIPITI DELLE PORTE?
> 
> Si parla con il partner ma se tutto quello che si dice non risponde al vero, per lui, tipo mi trascuri non mi coccoli mai Risposta: non è vero ti do sempre il bacino quando arrivo a casa....
> ...... a voi



Dada... non è una scusante, allora dovresti dirgli: a me così non và, mi dispiace ma non può funzionare. Difficile?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si continua a parlare di mancanza di rispetto da parte di chi tradisce, ma nessuno ha mai pensato che il rispetto puo mancare anche da parte di chi ti sta vicino, anche senza bosogno che ti dradisca?


 
ribadisco: ve l ha ordinato il medico di stare insieme? vi divertite ad accusarvi a vicenda delle reciproche colpe? se non c'è comunicazione se non c'è volonta comune di affrontare i problemi   e risolverli, alternativa c'è !


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e tu a lui le coccole le fai mai?


Si, a lui "l'altro" però.


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma punibile forse con le corna?


Kid non è questione di punizione, bisognerebbe parlare spiegare affrontare il disagio. Bisognerebbe. Delle volte non ce la si fa.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e tu a lui le coccole le fai mai?


Si quando non mi allontana....


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid non è questione di punizione, bisognerebbe parlare spiegare affrontare il disagio. Bisognerebbe. Delle volte non ce la si fa.



Vabbè, forse sarò poco comprensivo io... Ma cosa pretendi, non riesco a perdonare me, figurati gli altri...


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che tutte queste gioie,questo sentirsi vivi,queste emozioni,siano a scapito di due poveri innocenti....che hanno l'unica colpa di essersi sposati due *egoisti*.....!Capisco che nella società attuale questo possa sembrare aspetto di poco conto....però....la realtà è anche questa...!



è che gli egoisti non si accoppiano fra loro.. non resisterebbero, un egoista ha sempre bisogno di avere accanto qualcuno che dà.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dada... non è una scusante, allora dovresti dirgli: a me così non và, mi dispiace ma non può funzionare. Difficile?


Si difficilissimo


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Vabbè, forse sarò poco comprensivo io... Ma cosa pretendi, *non riesco a perdonare me*, figurati gli altri...


Passerà Kid, passerà, datti un po' di tempo...


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si quando non mi allontana....


allora anche per lui tu sei una sorella.
quindi ci si separa e fratelli come prima.
dada, non puoi dirmi che non è la soluzione più intelligente.
però non è comoda.
e tu preferisci la comodità di un tradimento, scusandoti per la mancanza di affetto (che non cerchi di guadagnarti ) da tuo marito, proprio perchè non la vuoi.


----------



## MK (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si quando non mi allontana....


Perché ti allontana?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si difficilissimo



Forse si, anzi sìcuramente. Però ora devi decidere, sei ancora in tempo per rifarti degnamente una vita e non prenderlo più in giro.


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Kid non è questione di punizione, bisognerebbe parlare spiegare affrontare il disagio. Bisognerebbe. Delle volte non ce la si fa.


se ci si prova, ma dall altra parte si ha un muro di gomma, la soluzione resta sempre la stessa, con o senza l approvazione del partner  si puo sempre decidere id andare per la propria strada.
non è semplice come  scrivevi, ma nemmeno impossibile


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> non è semplice come  scrivevi, ma nemmeno impossibile



Ma soprattutto non c'è altra via... Queste non sono cose che si risolvono come per magia la mattina al risveglio.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> allora anche per lui tu sei una sorella.
> quindi ci si separa e fratelli come prima.
> dada, non puoi dirmi che non è la soluzione più intelligente.
> però non è comoda.
> e tu preferisci la comodità di un tradimento, scusandoti per la mancanza di affetto (che non cerchi di guadagnarti ) da tuo marito, proprio perchè non la vuoi.


si è la soluzione piu intelligente ma anche piu difficile da prendere! Non è vero che non cerco di guadagnarmi il suo affetto è lui che spesso rifiuta il mio!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si è la soluzione piu intelligente ma anche piu difficile da prendere! Non è vero che non cerco di guadagnarmi il suo affetto è lui che spesso rifiuta il mio!!!


Ma dai Dada, come puoi pretendere di avere il suo affetto, sicuramente in questo momento non riesci ad essere serena con lui, sei su un altro pianeta, distante.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si è la soluzione piu intelligente ma anche piu difficile da prendere! Non è vero che non cerco di guadagnarmi il suo affetto è lui che spesso rifiuta il mio!!!


ma perchè difficile dopo soli 2 anni di matrimonio?
e se è difficile ora, come pensi che diventerà fra altri 5 anni?
hai intenzione di stare tutta la vita vicino ad un uomo che non ami, non stimi (l'avevi scritto tu) e col quale hai solo un rapporto fraterno?
hai intenzione di farci dei figli?
hai intenzione di stargli vicino invecchiandoci insieme?
hai intenzione di continuare a tradirlo per tutta la vita?
se solo una di queste risposte è no allora sai benissimo che cosa devi fare.
ma non per lui  eh, per te stessa.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si è la soluzione piu intelligente ma anche piu difficile da prendere! Non è vero che non cerco di guadagnarmi il suo affetto è lui che spesso rifiuta il mio!!!



ma mi spieghi perchè difficile??
scomoda, che crea cambiamenti e come tutti i cambiamenti fa paura ma non è difficile se ti porta a interrompere un'infelicità della quale ti lamenti.
Dove sta la difficoltà dopo 2 anni soli?
io l'ho fatto e non è stato affatto difficile.
Ciao. Me ne vado. Stop


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto non c'è altra via... Queste non sono cose che si risolvono come per magia la mattina al risveglio.


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si è la soluzione piu intelligente ma anche piu difficile da prendere! Non è vero che non cerco di guadagnarmi il suo affetto è lui che spesso rifiuta il mio!!!


dada, mio marito rifiutava di ammettere che ci fosse un problema, fin  quando non l ho messo davanti al fatto compiuto.
 Magari se tu fossi piu' concreta lui reagirebbe. Chissa'...


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*aSUDEM*

Ecco siam noi gli anormali..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !Vabbè....diciamo pure che molti immaturi si sposano per sport,per convenzione,perchè lo fanno tutti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  oi chiaro che dopo 2 anni finisce male.....!Ragazzi va tutto bene...ma non veniteci a raccontare storie.....certe situazioni come questa con l'amore c'entrano veramente poco....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> ragazze è verissmo io so che non potrei mai prendere il posto di sua moglie...ma sento cheper tante cose siamo vicini piu di quanto si possa immaginare...vedete adesso io e lui dovevamo essere insieme....in macchina per un'oretta di passione....ma non gli hanno dato ferie e non smette di scrivermi oe dolcissime su la mail..... non lo vedo cosi menefreghista....


cacchio, ma è sfigato forte il tuo tipo... neanche un'ora di ferie gli danno?
secondo me qualcuno lo ha visto salire sulla tua auto o viceversa


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Aprile 2009)

piu che altro e' una cosa che nel giro di poco deve terminare....xche oggettivamente e mi dispiace dirlo x bruttomuso (ps ma xche sto nick?) non ha prospettive una relazione vissuta in questo modo


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

Per me dovrebbe terminare...tutto....anche il marimonio.....!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me dovrebbe terminare...tutto....anche il marimonio.....!!


 il matrimonio molte volte fa comodo.....molto comodo....e x questo nn puo terminare....


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il matrimonio molte volte fa comodo.....molto comodo....e x questo nn puo terminare....


ma scusa, nella storia di dada che comodità porta avere un marito?
non è felice, tanto che lo pseudo tradisce con un tipo mai visto.
il marito la tratta come una sorella, sono sposati da solo due anni.
che cavolo di comodità hai?
la prospettiva di essere infelice per tutta la vita?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Brugola*

Teoricamente hai ragione...ma porre fine ad un matrimonio ha un costo...bisogna aver anche personalità e carattere...onestà intellettuale...ed ha giudicare dall'operato di queste persone non vedo nulla di tutto ciò....!A brù...si stanno facendo amabilmente e serenamente i cazzetti loro...perchè tanto la colpa è sempre degli altri.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa, nella storia di dada che comodità porta avere un marito?
> non è felice, tanto che lo pseudo tradisce con un tipo mai visto.
> il marito la tratta come una sorella, sono sposati da solo due anni.
> che cavolo di comodità hai?
> la prospettiva di essere infelice per tutta la vita?


 ma io che ne so se il marito di dada e' intestatario x dire della casa,e' ricco,ha la famiglia sua e del marito che non puo mettersi contro e tutte ste menate qua (sono ipotesi eh nn dico che sia cosi)
ma nessuno si e' mai chiesto xche e' difficile che una donna lasci il marito x l'amante....?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Alex*

Perchè non gli conviene....bella cosa vero?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè non gli conviene....bella cosa vero?


Sul fatto della convenienza di tenersi il marito non saprei....l'unica cosa che so di certo è che è una decisione difficile da prendere per tutto quello che ne consegue!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Dada*

Certo....più facile tradire di nascosto.....meno costoso e più redditizio....se è questa la normalità....complimentoni!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Sul fatto della convenienza di tenersi il marito non saprei....l'unica cosa che so di certo è che è una decisione difficile da prendere per tutto quello che ne consegue!!!


te l'ho chiesto ma continui a non rispondermi.
e quindi?
cosa hai intenzione di fare?
di passare così tutta la vita?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....più facile tradire di nascosto.....meno costoso e più redditizio....se è questa la normalità....complimentoni!!!


 il tradimento da che mondo e mondo salvo rari casi un p'o perversi e' sempre fatto di nascosto


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Alex*

Quindi?Da che mondo e mondo è una cosa di cui si può andar veramente poco fieri....!!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?Da che mondo e mondo è una cosa di cui si può andar veramente poco fieri....!!!


 questo e' poco ma sicuro


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te l'ho chiesto ma continui a non rispondermi.
> e quindi?
> cosa hai intenzione di fare?
> di passare così tutta la vita?


Non ho nessuna convenieza a stare con lui, ma vorrei che anche lui si rendesse conto che è finita, non passare per forza io dalla parte della cattiva, ho gia anche contattato un'avvocato io, ma aspetto una sua mossa.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Dada*

Tu sei la cattiva...o vuoi anche uscirne pulita?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> si certo ha figli che potrebbero capire...non credo sai ha un ragazzino di 14 anni e una di 30....e sono 35 anni che sta con la moglie.....tutto vede difficolta.....e per quanto mi riguarda....sto per dire una frase che non credo in molti saranno d'accordo, ma se dovessi far finire il mio matrimonio causerei il dispiacere di troppo.....contorno....cercate di capirmi....


 ah, bè allora è un grande amore.... 











scusa il sarcasmo ma io non chiedo che non si  tradisca, per carità, l'ho fatto pure io, non posso ora puntare il dito, però almeno l'onestà intellettuale di chiaamre le cose col loro nome!!!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu sei la cattiva...o vuoi anche uscirne pulita?


Anche se non avessi un'altro le cose non sarebbero cambiate! Non sono comabiate perche c'è un'altro ma l'altro c'è perche le cose non vanno bene fra noi!!
Sul fatto che io sia la cattiva forse hai ragione puo essere sono la cattiva e la codarda che non ha il coraggio di piantarlo!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Sul fatto che io sia la cattiva forse hai ragione puo essere sono la cattiva e la codarda che non ha il coraggio di piantarlo!!!



Ecco, allora secondo me ora come ora dovresti riflettere su questo punto, visto che lo riconosci ed è l'unica cosa certa, non ti pare?


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vale la pena per *cosa* tesora?


 chirurgica


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ecco, allora secondo me ora come ora dovresti riflettere su questo punto, visto che lo riconosci ed è l'unica cosa certa, non ti pare?


 
Ci rifletto più di quanto credi! Non ne vengo fuori però, non ho le p....e per uscirne!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ne in un modo ne nell'altro!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci rifletto più di quanto credi! Non ne vengo fuori però, non ho le p....e per uscirne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se può esserti d'aiuto e conforto, è normale, è la parte più difficile da affrontare, l'ammettere di essere "sbagliati".

La cosa certa è che per trovare una qualunque soluzione, devi prenderti tempo SOLO per te.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


 Pericoloso, faticoso, poco appagante.
Lui non cerca sesso ma una relazione: avere attenzioni e darne, far sentire bene te e sentirsi bene lui, come in una nuova giovinezza.
E se ferisce qualcuno (te, la moglie.... ) eh!!! Qualche perdita si considera in partenza!


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> ma stai scherzando vero? Ma pensi davvero che ne abbia duecento dietro l angolo pronte ad ascoltarlo e a dargli cio' che gli dai tu???
> sicuramente potrebbe trovare donne pronte a soddisfare i suoi impulsi sessuali, ma quello che lui cerca è la venerazione assoluta mia cara.
> e tu pendi dalle sue labbra!!!
> E ti dirò di piu': se davvero ti amasse, come immagino ti abbia detto innumerovoli volte, per quale motivo non dovrebbe cogliere al volo l occasione di felicità che gli si propone??? Spirito di sacrificio? Senso del dovere? Moralità? Amore per i figli? Abnegazione?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> beh io, per esperienza personale, ti dico che il *ruolo* dell'amante è anche quello di ascoltare i problemi dell'altro, stargli vicino e non fare della psicoterapia gratis, ma essere amico ed amante allo stesso tempo!!




















  ma chi ve lo fa fare?!!?? (da ex amante che ha rifiutato di fare l'amichetta!)


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Se può esserti d'aiuto e conforto, è normale, è la parte più difficile da affrontare, l'ammettere di essere "sbagliati".
> 
> La cosa certa è che per trovare una qualunque soluzione, devi prenderti tempo SOLO per te.


 
Tempo solo per me! come se fosse facile! 
Mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con te e magari avere qualche consiglio


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Tempo solo per me! come se fosse facile!
> Mi piacerebbe confrontarmi con te e magari avere qualche consiglio



Se vuoi esistono i messaggi privati... 

Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


Eheeeeeeeeeee
Di donne se ne trovano tante disponibili, ma non tantissime...
Anche Bred e George trovano quelle che gli dicono di no.


Ma perché tu ti consideri così poco da pensare che ti possa volere solo perché coivolto?
Una trentenne è sempre una bella gnocca fresca rispetto alla moglie.
E poi se si tradisce per narcisismo la soddisfazione sta nella conquista, nel vedere una donna coinvolta che corre rischi ...non nella bellezza eccezionale.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Persa*

Cavolo son d'accordo con persa.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> beh io, per esperienza personale, ti dico che il ruolo dell'amante è anche quello di ascoltare i problemi dell'altro, stargli vicino e non fare della psicoterapia gratis, ma essere amico ed amante allo stesso tempo!!


Ci mancherebbe che non ti ascoltasse!!!!
In qualche modo deve ripagare, sdebitarsi.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eheeeeeeeeeee
> Di donne se ne trovano tante disponibili, ma non tantissime...
> Anche Bred e George trovano quelle che gli dicono di no.
> 
> ...


'nsomma mica tutte, eh..


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Tutte no...ma dopo 30 di matrimonio...pure la figlia di fantozzi diventa una gnocca accettabile....pur sempre un diversivo!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> le cose vanno coltivate, con costanza e dedizione mia cara...
> soprattutto nei momenti del "vorrei, ma non ho potuto"
> 
> 
> sere


 Sere...quanto ti è costata questa consapevolezza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato che tutte queste gioie,questo sentirsi vivi,queste emozioni,siano a scapito di due poveri innocenti....che hanno l'unica colpa di essersi sposati due egoisti.....!Capisco che nella società attuale questo possa sembrare aspetto di poco conto....però....la realtà è anche questa...!


 Quoto.

Ma sconvolti da un insolito destino ...chi ci pensa...


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte no...ma dopo 30 di matrimonio...pure la figlia di fantozzi diventa una gnocca accettabile....pur sempre un diversivo!!


ma scusa, che discorsi fai?
tanti bei segoni di fedeltà e amore e poi dopo i 30anni la moglie è da buttare nel cesso?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Persa*

Già il destino degli egoisti....è quello di non pensare.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si continua a parlare di mancanza di rispetto da parte di chi tradisce, ma nessuno ha mai pensato che il rispetto puo mancare anche da parte di chi ti sta vicino, anche senza bosogno che ti dradisca?





Brugola ha detto:


> dada ti è già stato detto tante volte.
> sei giovane, e 2 anni di matrimonio non sono mica una vita.
> ti separi da tuo marito vivi la tua vita senza legami.
> credi che sia giusto, anche per te, portare avanti un matrimonio che dopo due anni ti ha già smonato?
> che senso ha non scegliere la via più semplice? può essere che se tu lo senti come un fratello maggiore lui ti senta solo come una sorella minore.





serenity ha detto:


> la vita è fatta di scelte, o meglio le persone mature hanno il coraggio di scegliere e di assumersi le conseguenze delle proprio azioni/decisioni.
> Se hai accanto un fratello maggiore allora lo lasci libero, e poi della tua vita fai cio' che vuoi. Non è una giustificazione al fatto di tradirli





dada ha detto:


> DOVETE PARLARE AI VOSTRI PARTNER, DIRGLI QUALI SONO LE VOSTRE SENSAZIONI, I VOSTRI PROBLEMI. O VOLETE ASPETTARE CHE LE LORO CORNA SBATTANO SUGLI STIPITI DELLE PORTE?
> 
> Si parla con il partner ma se tutto quello che si dice non risponde al vero, per lui, tipo mi trascuri non mi coccoli mai Risposta: non è vero ti do sempre il bacino quando arrivo a casa....
> ...... a voi


Ma Dada ...cacchiolina!*...ma guarda che ci si sposa proprio per darsi per scontati, eh!!
Nel senso che si cerca e si vuole la sicurezza di vivere accanto a chi ti vuol bene e di cui ti puoi fidare ...non per conquistare qualcuno ogni giorno.
Se tu hai bisogno di coccole come una bimbetta ...non avresti dovuto sposarti.
Lascialo e ...poi vediamo quante gratificazioni e calore e conforto troverai in giro per chat...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






* Anche Flanders si arrabbia! :-D


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Brugola*

Mica parlo per me....parlo per chi ragiona in quei termini....e ti assicuro....che è così!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Intendiamoci*

Intendiamoci...ognuno della vita fa quello che vuole....sarebbe il caso di non portarsi indietro inconsapevoli ed innocenti....e sarebbe ancora di più il caso...di assumersi le proprie responsabilità....uscirne lindi e pinti è una pretesa estrema,del tutto inaccettabile!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Dada ...cacchiolina!*...ma guarda che ci si sposa proprio per darsi per scontati, eh!!
> Nel senso che si cerca e si vuole la sicurezza di vivere accanto a chi ti vuol bene e di cui ti puoi fidare ...non per conquistare qualcuno ogni giorno.
> Se tu hai bisogno di coccole come una bimbetta ...non avresti dovuto sposarti.
> Lascialo e ...poi vediamo quante gratificazioni e calore e conforto troverai in giro per chat...
> ...


Per me... ni.

Nel senso che ok la sicurezza, ma almeno finchè si è giovani credo sia lecito aspettarsi passione e coccole, o almeno io le vedo parte integrante del mio DNA.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Dada ...cacchiolina!*...ma guarda che ci si sposa proprio per darsi per scontati, eh!!
> Nel senso che si cerca e si vuole la sicurezza di vivere accanto a chi ti vuol bene e di cui ti puoi fidare ...non per conquistare qualcuno ogni giorno.
> Se tu hai bisogno di coccole come una bimbetta ...non avresti dovuto sposarti.
> Lascialo e ...poi vediamo quante gratificazioni e calore e conforto troverai in giro per chat...
> ...


Si ma se chi ti sta accanto non te le da qs certezze, io non sono daccordo che ci si sposa per sentirsi sontati!
le coccole si una bambina non sono quelle che cerco! Ma penso che lo lasciassi non noterei molto la differenza di calore e gratificazioni....


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si ma se chi ti sta accanto non te le da qs certezze, io non sono daccordo che ci si sposa per sentirsi sontati!
> le coccole si una bambina non sono quelle che cerco! Ma penso che lo lasciassi non noterei molto la differenza di calore e gratificazioni....


ma dada, quanti anni hai che non mi ricordo?
ma perchè continui a  ricercare certezze in tuo marito?
tu non sei autonoma, grande e vaccinata?
perchè dovrebbe essere caloroso con una moglie che lo tradisce?
spiegamelo, perchè davvero faccio fatica a capire


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Si ma se chi ti sta accanto non te le da qs certezze, io non sono daccordo che ci si sposa per sentirsi sontati!
> le coccole si una bambina non sono quelle che cerco! Ma penso che lo lasciassi non noterei molto la differenza di calore e gratificazioni....


 Questo è quel che dici ora che hai un'altra storia in ballo (non ho mai capito perché una donna giovane trovi gratificante l'attenzione di un uomo più vecchio ...sai che sforzo che fa lui!!!) ...ma non lo lasci ...
Forse perché benché non esaltante garanzie e sicurezze affettive tuo marito te ne dà.



*Per Kid* ...non intendo che non ci debba e non ci sia passione in un matrimonio (io l'avevo pure mentre ero tradita ..per questo non sospettavo...e ne davo) ma che non si può pretendere nel matrimonio lo stesso tipo di coccole e ascolte e coinvolgimento di una relazione in cui ci si vede in tempo rubato.
In un matrimonio il partner non corri a vederlo nell'intervallo perché tanto ...sai che a casa poi lo vedi ...abita lì...


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dada, quanti anni hai che non mi ricordo?
> ma perchè continui a ricercare certezze in tuo marito?
> tu non sei autonoma, grande e vaccinata?
> perchè dovrebbe essere caloroso con una moglie che lo tradisce?
> spiegamelo, perchè davvero faccio fatica a capire


 
ho superato i 30! 
In lui cerco quello che un marito dovrebbe dare! ne piu ne meno! O cmq la normalità di una copia


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Per Kid* ...non intendo che non ci debba e non ci sia passione in un matrimonio (io l'avevo pure mentre ero tradita ..per questo non sospettavo...e ne davo) ma che non si può pretendere nel matrimonio lo stesso tipo di coccole e ascolte e coinvolgimento di una relazione in cui ci si vede in tempo rubato.
> In un matrimonio il partner non corri a vederlo nell'intervallo perché tanto ...sai che a casa poi lo vedi ...abita lì...


Ok, così và meglio.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> ho superato i 30!
> In lui cerco *quello che un marito dovrebbe dare*! ne piu ne meno! O cmq la normalità di una copia


 
ma dei tuoi doveri non ne parliamo mai?
non può essere che tuo marito ti percepisca come tu percepisci lui?
non gli dai coccole, non lo gratifichi come moglie perchè ti vive come una sorella.
e che normalità di coppia pretendi tu che hai una relazione virtuale con un uomo che non conosci?


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è quel che dici ora che hai un'altra storia in ballo (*non ho mai capito perché una donna giovane trovi gratificante l'attenzione di un uomo più vecchio* ...sai che sforzo che fa lui!!!) ...ma non lo lasci ...
> Forse perché benché non esaltante garanzie e sicurezze affettive tuo marito te ne dà.


 
mi sembra strano che una donna intelligente non lo capisca.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dei tuoi doveri non ne parliamo mai?
> non può essere che tuo marito ti percepisca come tu percepisci lui?
> non gli dai coccole, non lo gratifichi come moglie perchè ti vive come una sorella.
> e che normalità di coppia pretendi tu che hai una relazione virtuale con un uomo che non conosci?


dai miei doveri non mi sono mai tirata indietro, lo faccio vivere come un pashà (se cosi si scrive) le coccole sono sempre io la prima a dargliele, anche quando mi respinge (il piu delle volte che mi avvicino), mi vive come una sorella come un'abitudine, ci sono....basta....ok...va bene cosi! Lavo stiro cucino (ed è giusto che sia cosi)....bene perfetto! Cosa puo pretendere di piu...ha trovato la sostitutia della mammina!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> dai miei doveri non mi sono mai tirata indietro, lo faccio vivere come un pashà (se cosi si scrive) le coccole sono sempre io la prima a dargliele, anche quando mi respinge (il piu delle volte che mi avvicino), mi vive come una sorella come un'abitudine, ci sono....basta....ok...va bene cosi! Lavo stiro cucino (ed è giusto che sia cosi)....bene perfetto! *Cosa puo pretendere di piu...ha trovato la sostitutia della mammina!!*!


 
colpa tua che lo tratti  come un bambino.
visto che tu invece sei adulta, prendi decisioni da adulta


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> colpa tua che lo tratti come un bambino.
> visto che tu invece sei adulta, prendi decisioni da adulta


Dici che sbaglio io a trattarlo cosi! A non fargli  mancare niente, ad essere sempre presente in qualsiasi situazione?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dici che sbaglio io a trattarlo cosi! A non fargli  mancare niente, ad essere sempre presente in qualsiasi situazione?



Un pochino sì... anche mia moglie mi trattava come un pascià nonostante non le dicessi più che la amavo, mi rifiutavo di fare l'amore con lei... eppure è rimasta lì ad aspettarmi.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dici che sbaglio io a trattarlo cosi! A non fargli mancare niente, ad essere sempre presente in qualsiasi situazione?


scusa dada, non volevo essere aggressiva.
mi fa rabbia vedere una donna intelligente che si comporta in  modo infantile e che si aspetta che la sua vita sia guidata da qualcun'altro.
se non ti piace la tua vita cambiala, senza fare del male agli altri
io sento che sei forte, e che se vuoi la tua vita te la timoni da sola


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa dada, non volevo essere aggressiva.
> mi fa rabbia vedere una donna intelligente che si comporta in modo infantile e che si aspetta che la sua vita sia guidata da qualcun'altro.
> se non ti piace la tua vita cambiala, senza fare del male agli altri
> io sento che sei forte, e che se vuoi la tua vita te la timoni da sola


Nessun problema figurati!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa dada, non volevo essere aggressiva.
> mi fa rabbia vedere una donna intelligente che si comporta in modo infantile e che si aspetta che la sua vita sia guidata da qualcun'altro.
> se non ti piace la tua vita cambiala, senza fare del male agli altri
> io sento che sei forte, e che se vuoi la tua vita te la timoni da sola


Io non voglio che la mia vita sia guidata da lui! Sono molto indipendente anche se lui spesso mi tarpa le ali! Non sono forte come pensi altrimenti me ne sarei gia andata...ed invece sono li a fargli da mamma


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Io non voglio che la mia vita sia guidata da lui! Sono molto indipendente anche se lui spesso mi tarpa le ali! Non sono forte come pensi altrimenti me ne sarei gia andata...ed invece sono li a fargli da mamma


sei sicura di fargli da mamma e di non fare tu invece la figlia?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei sicura di fargli da mamma e di non fare tu invece la figlia?


No no sono troppo indipendente da lui per essere io la figlia! io non cerco in lui un padre che per fortuna ho e che mi aiuta in tutto e per tutto anche dove non arriva mio marito come piccoli lavoretti!!!


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Un pochino sì... anche mia moglie mi trattava come un pascià nonostante non le dicessi più che la amavo, mi rifiutavo di fare l'amore con lei... eppure è rimasta lì ad aspettarmi.


e cosa sarebbe cambiato se tua moglie si fosse allontanata??

lei è rimasta nel suo ruolo, perchè è esattamente quello che ha scelto sposandoti, perchè avrebbe dovuto essere diversa?


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> No no sono troppo indipendente da lui per essere io la figlia! io non cerco in lui un padre che per fortuna ho e che mi aiuta in tutto e per tutto anche dove non arriva mio marito come piccoli lavoretti!!!


ma se sei così indipendente dada, dopo 2 anni, cosa ti impedisce di separarti?
sei giovane, indipendente
cosa ti frena?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se sei così indipendente dada, dopo 2 anni, cosa ti impedisce di separarti?
> sei giovane, indipendente
> cosa ti frena?


La paura di fare questo passo! Ben chiaro non la paura di rimanere sola!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> La paura di fare questo passo! Ben chiaro non la paura di rimanere sola!


ma perchè?
non lo ami più
non ti senti amata.
in due anni non avrete costruito poi così tante cose.
perchè sprecare tempo con un uomo che non ami?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> e cosa sarebbe cambiato se tua moglie si fosse allontanata??
> 
> lei è rimasta nel suo ruolo, perchè è esattamente quello che ha scelto sposandoti, perchè avrebbe dovuto essere diversa?



A volte l'eccesso di sicurezza, di "avere" una persona al proprio fianco, ci fa credere che ci spetti di diritto e la svalutiamo.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'eccesso di sicurezza, di "avere" una persona al proprio fianco, ci fa credere che ci spetti di diritto e la svalutiamo.


quoto kid!


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'eccesso di sicurezza, di "avere" una persona al proprio fianco, ci fa credere che ci spetti di diritto e la svalutiamo.


si questo lo capisco.. ma perchè aspettarsi un gioco di scacchi, se io sono fatta così perchè devo cambiare in funzione a cio che tu non riesci più a vedere come valore?


----------



## Old serenity (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sere...quanto ti è costata questa consapevolezza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
come direbbe mio figlio " un po' troppo tanto". Me ne son data di clavate sulle gengive... gratis per giunta. Ma, come  l autrice di questa discussione, non ero ancora pronta a vedere le cose per quello che erano, e mi aggrappavo ad ogni  appiglio pur di non farlo, nella speranza ( vana) che la sofferenza ed il dolore per quello che era già ovvio che sarebbe successo, non sarebbero arrivate mai. Non a me, che ho avuto la presunzione di credere che il mio sentimento mi avrebbe preservata dal raschiare il fondo. Ma per rinascere Persa bisogna necessariamente morire. Ed ogni morte spaventa un po'...

ti riabbraccio forte

sery


----------



## Old Angel (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> A volte l'eccesso di sicurezza, di "avere" una persona al proprio fianco, ci fa credere che ci spetti di diritto e la svalutiamo.


E ti rendi conto di ciò quando la stai per perdere o l'hai già persa.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E ti rendi conto di ciò quando la stai per perdere o l'hai già persa.


 
si però cacchio...non possiamo essere sempre così encefalitici


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> E ti rendi conto di ciò quando la stai per perdere o l'hai già persa.


Matematico.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Aprile 2009)

miii ma siete delle scheggie a rispondere


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si però cacchio...non possiamo essere sempre così encefalitici


ma perlappunto!

questa cosa mi fa sbarellare: invece di alzarsi ogni giorno e dire và che culo che ho, tutto bene tutto sereno... no, ci sei quindi me lo devi quindi vado a cercare altro: no dico, diventa un lavoro capire oggi come ti sei alzato, e domani come ti alzerai... questo da insicurezza! o rompimento di balle!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ma perlappunto!
> 
> questa cosa mi fa sbarellare: invece di alzarsi ogni giorno e dire và che culo che ho, tutto bene tutto sereno... no, ci sei quindi me lo devi quindi vado a cercare altro: no dico, diventa un lavoro capire oggi come ti sei alzato, e domani come ti alzerai... questo da insicurezza! o rompimento di balle!


Insicurezza a chi?
a chi ti considera scontata? non credo prorpio...


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si questo lo capisco.. ma perchè aspettarsi un gioco di scacchi, se io sono fatta così perchè devo cambiare in funzione a cio che tu non riesci più a vedere come valore?



Perchè credo sia lecito aspettarsi sempre un atteggiamento propositivo per la coppia.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Insicurezza a chi?
> a chi ti considera scontata? non credo prorpio...


da insicurezza se segui le pulsioni di chi ti da per scontata, non si può cambiare come si è in funzione di altri: se lo fai diventi insicura, non ti riconosci più!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> da insicurezza se segui le pulsioni di chi ti da per scontata, non si può cambiare come si è in funzione di altri: se lo fai diventi insicura, non ti riconosci più!


io credo troppo in me stessa per farmi azzerare da qualcuno che non lo merita


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> *io credo troppo in me stessa* per farmi azzerare da qualcuno che non lo merita


sei sicura?
tanto che non riesci a prendere una decisione importante per la tua vita


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei sicura?
> tanto che non riesci a prendere una decisione importante per la tua vita


Come gia scritto mi sono già informata dall'avvocato. La decisione è seria e la voglio ponderare molto bene.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè credo sia lecito aspettarsi sempre un atteggiamento propositivo per la coppia.


ok, ma partirai pur sempre dal valore di quello che c'è per migliorare. Come puoi essere propositivo se chi hai accanto non vede più, o da per scontato?

non riesco a capire scusami


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ok, ma partirai pur sempre dal valore di quello che c'è per migliorare. Come puoi essere propositivo se chi hai accanto non vede più, o da per scontato?
> 
> non riesco a capire scusami


Allora io non ho capito la tua domanda di prima...


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> ok, ma partirai pur sempre dal valore di quello che c'è per migliorare. *Come puoi essere propositivo se chi hai accanto non vede più, o da per scontato?*
> 
> non riesco a capire scusami


 
Non puoi di certo! se chi hai accanto non ti considera non si puo essere propositivi....


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Allora io non ho capito la tua domanda di prima...








riparto:

dare per scontata una persona è un errore gravissimo, a mio avviso. 
Se mio marito mi dà per scontata/acquisita in pratica mi toglie valore! 
Ora: non posso, anche se capisco che la situazione è questa cambiare il mio modo di essere in funzione della sua cecità, o abitudine. Non posso alzarmi ogni mattina domandandomi cosa pensa e comportarmi di conseguenza, io sono io! 

Se vivi un rapporto in cui il compagno si dimentica facilmente o ha bisogno di continui stimoli per dare il giusto valore, ti trovi a vivere in un rapporto instabile. Ma nessuno di noi cerca un rapporto instabile, o un compagno destabilizzante. Quindi non posso accettare che in un rapporto l'essere scontato.

Mi ci sono arrotaolata anch'io eh


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> riparto:
> 
> dare per scontata una persona è un errore gravissimo, a mio avviso.
> Se mio marito mi dà per scontata/acquisita in pratica mi toglie valore!
> ...


Tutta sta roba per dirmi che la pensiamo allo stesso modo?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

scusate....che fine ha fatto bruttomuso?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutte no...ma dopo 30 di matrimonio...pure la figlia di fantozzi diventa una gnocca accettabile....pur sempre un diversivo!!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> scusate....che fine ha fatto bruttomuso?



Io un'idea ce l'avrei....


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Tutta sta roba per dirmi che la pensiamo allo stesso modo?


potevi dirmelo prima...


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io un'idea ce l'avrei....


si pensa ma non si dice....


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> si pensa ma non si dice....


Ma no dai, sarà a lavoro.... infondo musetto mi sembrava meno "dura" di te in quanto a zucca...


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ma no dai, sarà a lavoro.... infondo musetto mi sembrava meno "dura" di te in quanto a zucca...


Grazie molto gentile!!!!
Me la segno questa! Sicuramente si è al lavoro, non sono tutti fancazz.....come me! Che mi faccio pagare per farmi i cavoli miei!!!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

dici che sono cosi tanto zuccona kid?!?


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> dici che sono cosi tanto zuccona kid?!?



Sei zuccona si, ma è solo inesperienza la tua... imparerai, come ho fatto io e tanti altri.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sei zuccona si, ma è solo inesperienza la tua... imparerai, come ho fatto io e tanti altri.


Spero di imparare senza farmi e fare troppo male....


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Spero di imparare senza farmi e fare troppo male....



Forse la tua principale responsabilità nel tuo caso, è stato l'aver "permesso" che tuo marito si addormentasse. Mi pare di aver capito che temi il dover dialogare con lui direttamente. male, molto male.

Un pò di male te lo farai, purtroppo è garantito, ma ne verrai fuori. Di solito i tradimenti durano 6 mesi di media. Con una o più interruzioni nel corso della relazione.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Forse la tua principale responsabilità nel tuo caso, è stato l'aver "permesso" che tuo marito si addormentasse. Mi pare di aver capito che temi il dover dialogare con lui direttamente. male, molto male.
> 
> Un pò di male te lo farai, purtroppo è garantito, ma ne verrai fuori. Di solito i tradimenti durano 6 mesi di media. Con una o più interruzioni nel corso della relazione.


 
ho alzato la media allora!!!
A parte gli scherzi un po si ho paura ad affrontarlo direttamente ma s'ha da fà! mi tocchera prendere il coraggio a 4 mani (mi faccio aiutare) e gli parlerò!!!


----------



## Kid (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> ho alzato la media allora!!!
> A parte gli scherzi un po si ho paura ad affrontarlo direttamente ma s'ha da fà! mi tocchera prendere il coraggio a 4 mani (mi faccio aiutare) e gli parlerò!!!


Brava.

La cosa positiva è che se sei qui vuol dire che sei conscia di star facendo cazzate. Hai voglia di essere aiutata.


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*...........*

Ma che significa pascià?No perchè il fatto di esser trattati da pascià....non contempla l'esser cornuti....!Insomma qualsiasi colpa possa aver questo marito....non giustifica un tradimento....punto!La colpa e del traditore....esiste la parola....sarebbe il caso di smetterla di trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni....!!Non c'è mai una valido motivo per tradire.....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna convenieza a stare con lui, ma vorrei che anche lui si rendesse conto che è finita, non passare per forza io dalla parte della cattiva, ho gia anche contattato un'avvocato io, ma aspetto una sua mossa.



Sassy classy


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non puoi di certo! se chi hai accanto non ti considera non si puo essere propositivi....


Ma perche', tu come consideri la persona che hai accanto, se non meritevole di corna?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

*a voler essere pignoli..*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che significa pascià?No perchè il fatto di esser trattati da pascià....non contempla l'esser cornuti....!Insomma qualsiasi colpa possa aver questo marito....non giustifica un tradimento....punto!La colpa e del traditore....esiste la parola....sarebbe il caso di smetterla di trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni....!!Non c'è mai una valido motivo per tradire.....


la tua ragazza sa che scrivi in tradimento?


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma che significa pascià?No perchè il fatto di esser trattati da pascià....*non contempla l'esser cornuti....!Insomma qualsiasi colpa possa aver questo marito....non giustifica un tradimento....punto!La colpa e del traditore....esiste la parola....sarebbe il caso di smetterla di trovare attenuanti e giustificazioni....!!Non c'è mai una valido motivo per tradire.....


appunto.
sta a vedere che mò se il tuo amore ti tratta bene ti sta automaticamente facendo i cornazzi


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Brava.
> 
> La cosa positiva è che se sei qui vuol dire che sei conscia di star facendo cazzate. Hai voglia di essere aiutata.


Si la voglia c'è di essere aiutata, bisogna solo abbattere la mia testa dura


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*brugola*

Appunto....ti tratto come una regina......e poi....mhaaa non ho parole!!!


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma perche', tu come consideri la persona che hai accanto, se non meritevole di corna?


la considero per quello che mi sta dimostrando di essere, un'egoista pieno di se che non vede i problemi della copia!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*dada*

Lui è egoista...tu generosa.....!!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> la considero per quello che mi sta dimostrando di essere, un'egoista pieno di se che non vede i problemi della copia!!!


sei arrabbiata con lui ?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Aprile 2009)

che pengi che siete però... oscuro nr 1 dei pengi..
sappiamo tutti che tradire non è il massimo, eh..
tra l'altro a me tutto 'sto parlare, parlare, parlare(sospiro) di quanto siete bravi voi che non avete mai tradito inizia a dare su i nervi.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....ti tratto come una regina......e poi....mhaaa non ho parole!!!


cmq è tristemente vero cazzo.
se ti tratta troppo bene devi preoccuparti


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei arrabbiata con lui ?


certo che sono arrabbiata con lui! non ho motivo per non esserelo


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2009)

Ho letto qui e là e rispondo di getto.

Devo dire che sono sempre più allergica a quegli interventi e quelle generalizzazioni per cui (si comprende che) il traditore è una merda, l'amante è una ******* stupida ed ingenua oppure ***** inside (a seconda dei casi) che in ogni caso attende a gambe aperte i mariti delle altre ed il tradito/a è la vittima innocente dell'egoismo altrui.
(Perdonate la scurrilità ma dovevo dirlo).

A parte i traditori seriali, credo che il sesso non costituisca affatto il collante principale nel tradimento. Si instaura una relazione (che piaccia o no, che venga negata o meno) con un'aspettativa di condivisione e/o un'effettiva condivisione di pensieri ed emozioni che si crede non siano (più) possibili con il partner ufficiale. 
La comunicazione, in generale ma soprattutto in amore, è un'arte che va coltivata continuamente invece a volte a furia di abbozzare e non dire quel che si pensa per il quieto vivere della routine e perchè lo si avvertirebbe come l'inizio di un progressivo allontanamento, ci si ritrova pian piano con indosso dei "vestiti" in cui si fa fatica a riconoscersi.

L'incontro con qualcun altro rappresenta un'occasione, l'occasione di smettere illusoriamente quei vestiti per illusoriamente pensare di poterne indossare degli altri, l'illusione di poter essere guardato con occhi diversi da quelli che ti considerano infine "solo" in un certo modo. E' nell'illusione di potersi rigenerare a nuova vita e di sentirsi "importanti" che gli amanti cadono (= è l'uomo/donna per me, mi fa sentire come nessun altro) e alla quale è difficile rinunciare perchè a tratti assume i contorni di una possibilità reale. 

Solo che nella maggior parte dei casi la realtà esistenziale è una strada che è già stata solcata e tracciata a prezzo di fatica, rinunce e sacrifici (che è ciò che porta ai guasti nella comunicazione dei partner) e quando si lotta tanto per un progetto è difficile "disfarsene" seppure non soddisfi in tutto o in parte. E' con questa "lotta" pregressa, a mio avviso, che un/una amante viene "soppesato" ed è il fulcro della sua posizione "impari" sia in quanto single sia che abbia a sua volta un partner.   

Non giustifico il tradimento ma penso che per molti occorra passarci per rendersi conto che si possono trovare vie meno distruttive e più rispettose di sè e degli altri. 
Chiedersi se in tutto questo ci sia o vi sia stato amore, amore di sè e/o dell'altro o vi sia solo egoismo, mi sembra riduttivo e pernicioso.. mi sembra che non centri il problema. Il problema è ritrovarsi (tra sè e sè e con il partner) su altre basi e qui bisogna disporsi ad esercitare l'accettazione: di sè, dell'altro, di quel che è accaduto, che quel che si ha non è come si pensava che potesse essere, di quel che potrà essere ancora o che non sarà più, ecc.   

Sul dare per scontato: un conto è dare e avere fiducia circa la stabilità di un rapporto (sacrosanto), un altro è dare per scontata una persona: "costringerla" in determinate caratteristiche immutabili nel tempo mi sembra mortifero di qualunque rapporto si voglia avere con essa.


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che pengi che siete però... oscuro nr 1 dei pengi..
> sappiamo tutti che tradire non è il massimo, eh..
> tra l'altro a me tutto 'sto parlare, parlare, parlare(sospiro) di quanto *siete bravi voi che non avete mai tradito inizia a dare su i nervi*.


ma io ho tradito eccome anna
se mi leggi sai che l'ho fatto.
è che non puoi andare avanti tutta la vita tradendo 
e che palle cazzo...ma quando decidi che ti fermi e provi a esser felice con quello che hai?


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Anna*

Anna cara un attimo....!!Io non dico di esser bravo...però mi da sui nervi che chi si ecca le corna deve pure passare per egoista e chi le mette linda e pinta...e dai annarè non ci siamo.....!!!


----------



## Old sperella (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> certo che sono arrabbiata con lui! non ho motivo per non esserelo


puoi provare a capire perchè sei arrabbiata con lui , e se c'è stato un evento scatenante che ti ha portato ad esserlo .


----------



## Old sperella (23 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho letto qui e là e rispondo di getto.
> 
> Devo dire che sono sempre più allergica a quegli interventi e quelle generalizzazioni per cui (si comprende che) il traditore è una merda, l'amante è una ******* stupida ed ingenua oppure ***** inside (a seconda dei casi) che in ogni caso attende a gambe aperte i mariti delle altre ed il tradito/a è la vittima innocente dell'egoismo altrui.
> (Perdonate la scurrilità ma dovevo dirlo).
> ...


ot : che bello leggerti Vulvia


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> puoi provare a capire perchè sei arrabbiata con lui , e se c'è stato un evento scatenante che ti ha portato ad esserlo .


Non è un singolo evento che mi porta ad essere arrabbiata con lui, è la quotidianietà che mi delude  e mi fa inc.....e con lui!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> la considero per quello che mi sta dimostrando di essere, un'egoista pieno di se che non vede i problemi della copia!!!


E tu che i problemi della coppia li vedi (apparentemente) cosa fai? Tradisci... molto meno egoista e maturo come comportamente.

Si tradisce, lo fa ma dare la colpa al proprio compagno come se ci avesse infilato lui nel letto di un altro, trovo sia un tantino TROPPO!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Lettrice*

Per fortuna non sono il solo....mi sembra proprio paradossale....ora il marito si deve pure scusare....!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non è un singolo evento che mi porta ad essere arrabbiata con lui, è la quotidianietà che mi delude e mi fa inc.....e con lui!


 
tu parli sempre solo delle sue colpe dada
e tu?
cosa fai perchè le cose vadano meglio?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E tu che i problemi della coppia li vedi (apparentemente) cosa fai? Tradisci... molto meno egoista e maturo come comportamente.
> 
> Si tradisce, lo fa ma dare la colpa al proprio compagno come se ci avesse infilato lui nel letto di un altro, trovo sia un tantino TROPPO!


 
Non do la colpa a lui se lo tradisco, pero dico che mi ci ha portato lui a cercare in un'altro quello che non vuole o non è in grado di darmi!

Sicuramente sono egoista non ho mai detto di non esserlo ma sto bene e devo solo riuscire a parlarne con mio marito di qs situazione


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non do la colpa a lui se lo tradisco, pero dico che *mi ci ha portato lui a cercare in un'altro quello che non vuole o non è in grado di darmi*!
















hai detto la parolina magica per farmi venire un embolo


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*Dada*

Non sarà un problema parlare con tuo marito....vedrai il pascià come sarà contento....e come si riterrà fortunato.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Aprile 2009)

*brugola*

No lascia stare....e la società di oggi....la colpa è sempre degli altri.....!!


----------



## Old matilde (23 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho letto qui e là e rispondo di getto.
> 
> Devo dire che sono sempre più allergica a quegli interventi e quelle generalizzazioni per cui (si comprende che) il traditore è una merda, l'amante è una ******* stupida ed ingenua oppure ***** inside (a seconda dei casi) che in ogni caso attende a gambe aperte i mariti delle altre ed il tradito/a è la vittima innocente dell'egoismo altrui.
> (Perdonate la scurrilità ma dovevo dirlo).
> ...


mi inchino


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No lascia stare....e la società di oggi....la colpa è sempre degli altri.....!!


troppo tardi. 
sento l'embolo che arriva al galoppo


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2009)

serenity ha detto:


> la cosa più difficile da accettare è quella di ammettere a se' stessi forse è proprio il sesso il collante in questi rapporti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando finirai di massacrarti nel tuo stesso masochismo, capirai che sei stata amata per come poteva amarti. 
Quando hai iniziato a darti valore, che quel che ti donava non poteva più essere sufficiente.


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto la parolina magica per farmi venire un embolo


 
non volevo certo farti venire un'embolo! Ma non so trovare mie colpe cosi grandi da portarlo allo stato di catalessi in cui vegeta da qualche mese a questa parte....


----------



## Old sperella (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non volevo certo farti venire un'embolo! Ma non so trovare mie colpe cosi grandi da portarlo allo stato di catalessi in cui vegeta da qualche mese a questa parte....


arriverà un momento in cui capirai che la tua colpa molto più grande delle sue è il tradimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## brugola (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non volevo certo farti venire un'embolo! Ma non so trovare mie colpe cosi grandi da portarlo allo stato di catalessi in cui vegeta da qualche mese a questa parte....


 
dada, come sostieni che in un tradimento ci sono responsabilità da tutte e due le parti come mai per questo stato di catalessi tu non hai colpe?


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dada, come sostieni che in un tradimento ci sono responsabilità da tutte e due le parti come mai per questo stato di catalessi tu non hai colpe?


Il suo mondo è la TV la PS il PC (per giocare) la NINTENDO DS! Che colpe posso avere io si qs! Poi che io ci sia o non ci sia lui non se ne rende molto conto quando è immerso in questo suo mondo! Se gli do un bacio o una carezza, azz l'ho fatto sbagliare ed ha perso la partita.....


----------



## Old dada (23 Aprile 2009)

scusa muso ti ho infangato il 3D! non volevo!


----------



## Old Annoiato (23 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> hai ragione a 53 anni non si mollano le certezze...ma pperche illudere una 30enne con una relazione che va oltre il vero...non si potrebbe strombacchiare a destra e sinistra e non sempre la solita....sapendone i sentimenti e confermandone la reciprocità?


Ma si.... è normale trovare qualcuno che davvero ti piace e che ti fa provare molte emozioni che non provavi da secoli, tutto un tratto ti si risvegliano . Stai male perchè l'innamoramento ( che NON è l'amore) ti fa star male, e bene ovvio, sopratutto dopo tanto tanto tempo che non lo provi. Ti assicuro che sono un tipo piuttosto freddo, anche con l'altro sesso, ma di recente ho provato piu o meno la tua stessa sensazione, cosa che non provavo da molto tempo e che , nonostante il mio perfetto autocontrollo, mi ha messo in difficoltà, nel senso che non vedevo l'ora di vedermi con lei, di sare insieme, e anche per lei era la stessa cosa , sempre molto carina  emozionata ecc.., e insieme stavamo davvero molto bene, intesa quasi perfetta!! Ora le cose sono cambiate un bel po , molto distacco, qualcosa è cambiato dall'ultima volta che ci siamo visti, e ovviamente all'inizio ci sono stato un po male ma poi ho alzato le spalle. Anzi ora se dovessimo combinare dubito che mi faro reperibile facilmente. Per mio conto credo di non provare piu a impegolarmi in una situazione cosi, molto meglio una botta e via. Però capisco che provare certe emozioni è davvero molto molto bello.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non volevo certo farti venire un'embolo! Ma non so trovare mie colpe cosi grandi da portarlo allo stato di catalessi in cui vegeta da qualche mese a questa parte....


 ma sai, secondo me non è questioni di colpe!!
E' che a volte servirebbe domandarsi: chi eravamo?
Perchè l'ho sposato e lui ha sposato me?
Se c'erano ragioni profonde (e l'amore non è solo dire 'lo amavo' ma anche stimare di lui/lei delle cose e viverle!) su quelle bisogna lavorare! Capire se sono sopite o morte e perchè!!
Se infine ci si accorge di aver sbaglaito, dove sono le colpe?
Semplicemente non si è fatti per stare insieme e ci si lascia.
Il mio ex non ha colpa se l'ho tradito! Mi trascurava spesso, vero! Non trovava una soluzione ai problemi pratici che avevamo se non blande 'toppe' dopo mie estenuanti liti, ma non era colpa sua!! Non era il momento giusto per stare insieme e basta! Forse non era neppure un persona così sbagliata per me, però in quel momento la coppia non era la sua priorità. Di chi è la colpa? Ci si lascia e si va avanti.


----------



## Old Annoiato (23 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma sai, secondo me non è questioni di colpe!!
> E' che a volte servirebbe domandarsi: chi eravamo?
> Perchè l'ho sposato e lui ha sposato me?
> Se c'erano ragioni profonde (e l'amore non è solo dire 'lo amavo' ma anche stimare di lui/lei delle cose e viverle!) su quelle bisogna lavorare! Capire se sono sopite o morte e perchè!!
> ...


e già....magari da sposati è un po piu difficile lasciarsi, poi con figli.....
Forse a 25 30 è un po di diverso che ritrovarsi a 35 40 magari dopo, fidanzamento  matrimonio convivenza, 10 15 anni insieme....troppo giovani per non essere notati o notare gli altri e provare emozioni, e troppo vecchi per comportarsi da fidanzatini. Per quanto mi riguarda dopo la recente esperienza di lieve innamoramento, credo che non cercherò *mai piu* una situazione del genere ma solo qualcosa di molto piu facile.


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato ha detto:


> e già....magari da sposati è un po piu difficile lasciarsi, poi con figli.....
> Forse a 25 30 è un po di diverso che ritrovarsi a 35 40 magari dopo, fidanzamento matrimonio convivenza, 10 15 anni insieme....troppo giovani per non essere notati o notare gli altri e provare emozioni, e troppo vecchi per comportarsi da fidanzatini. Per quanto mi riguarda dopo la recente esperienza di lieve innamoramento, credo che non cercherò *mai piu* una situazione del genere ma solo qualcosa di molto piu facile.


Non ho mai detto che sia facile.
Io ci ho messo mesi, anni forse!
Ma ne valeva la pena, anche se avesse significato rimanere soli.

Con i figli è diverso nel senso che uno ci riflette mille volte, ma anche da fidanzati e per le ragioni da te esposte, non ci si riflette mille volte?

Escludendo il discorso figli, posso dirti che si vive una volta sola e se amo voglio farlo appieno, non negli scampoli di tempo ed energie strappati alla vita vera. 
Se no meglio star soli, che si sta bene, si cucina ciò che ci va, non si hanno noie, orari, impegni, nessuno che ti incasina la vita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho letto qui e là e rispondo di getto.
> 
> Devo dire che sono sempre più allergica a quegli interventi e quelle generalizzazioni per cui (si comprende che) il traditore è una merda, l'amante è una ******* stupida ed ingenua oppure ***** inside (a seconda dei casi) che in ogni caso attende a gambe aperte i mariti delle altre ed il tradito/a è la vittima innocente dell'egoismo altrui.
> (Perdonate la scurrilità ma dovevo dirlo).
> ...


 Tu sei sempre profonda.
Ma non è che succeda spesso che chi tradisce abbia ragioni profonde e speranze di costruzione di nuovi rapporti più profondi ...eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non do la colpa a lui se lo tradisco, pero dico che mi ci ha portato lui a cercare in un'altro quello che non vuole o non è in grado di darmi!
> 
> Sicuramente sono egoista non ho mai detto di non esserlo ma sto bene e devo solo riuscire a parlarne con mio marito di qs situazione





Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto la parolina magica per farmi venire un embolo


Anche a me fa partire l'embolo...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2009)

Quoto sia Vulvia che Persa.

Il fatto è che dal tradimento non nascono fiori, checché ne dica De André...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non volevo certo farti venire un'embolo! Ma non so trovare mie colpe cosi grandi da portarlo allo stato di catalessi in cui vegeta da qualche mese a questa parte....





dada ha detto:


> Il suo mondo è la TV la PS il PC (per giocare) la NINTENDO DS! Che colpe posso avere io si qs! Poi che io ci sia o non ci sia lui non se ne rende molto conto quando è immerso in questo suo mondo! Se gli do un bacio o una carezza, azz l'ho fatto sbagliare ed ha perso la partita.....


 Dada o tuo marito ha 12 anni oppure è in una fase depressiva e cerca un'evasione dalla reatà ...anzi un comportamento del genere sarebbe un sintomo depressivo anche a 12 anni....


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa magari è solo uno dei tanti che cerca evasioni a basso costo esistenziale/emozionale.

Non sarebbe l'unico, eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa magari è solo uno dei tanti che cerca evasioni a basso costo esistenziale/emozionale.
> 
> Non sarebbe l'unico, eh!


Certo è un "tradimento" della coppia, un modo per evitare l'intimità.
Ma se lei fugge non risolve nulla.
Forse è imposibile trovarla tra di loro l'intimità ...ma basta riconoscerlo senza tradire e ...senza cercarla lei dove può trovarne solo una misera imitazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato ha detto:


> e già....magari da sposati è un po piu difficile lasciarsi, poi con figli.....
> Forse a 25 30 è un po di diverso che ritrovarsi a 35 40 magari dopo, fidanzamento matrimonio convivenza, 10 15 anni insieme....troppo giovani per non essere notati o notare gli altri e provare emozioni, e troppo vecchi per comportarsi da fidanzatini. Per quanto mi riguarda dopo la recente esperienza di lieve innamoramento, credo che non cercherò *mai piu* una situazione del genere ma solo qualcosa di molto piu facile.


Hai pensato a un hobby? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Leggi in libero "evasione" troverai una marea di consigli.


----------



## Old Angel (23 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa magari è solo uno dei tanti che cerca evasioni a basso costo esistenziale/emozionale.
> 
> Non sarebbe l'unico, eh!


Non solo ma internet xbox psp ds telefonini per molti tutto ciò diventa come una droga questi gadget della nostra epoca creano vera e propria dipendenza, simile alla pornodipendenza.

http://buddhagaming.it/dipendenza-da-videogiochi-si-esagera/

http://www.angileri-psicologia.net/disturbi_psichici/internet_dipendenza/internet_dipendenza.htm


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ho letto qui e là e rispondo di getto.
> 
> Devo dire che sono sempre più allergica a quegli interventi e quelle generalizzazioni per cui (si comprende che) il traditore è una merda, l'amante è una ******* stupida ed ingenua oppure ***** inside (a seconda dei casi) che in ogni caso attende a gambe aperte i mariti delle altre ed il tradito/a è la vittima innocente dell'egoismo altrui.
> (Perdonate la scurrilità ma dovevo dirlo).
> ...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> scusate....che fine ha fatto bruttomuso?


mi ero assentata per lavoro...a chi ha supposto che...posso solo rispondere magari....invece no solo tenere telefonate e dolci messaggi e tante parole che secondo voi devo azzerare e dimenticare...ma non riesco....
dada dici che vuoi lasciare tuo marito, ma.....posso chiederti una cosa... non è per un altro che lo lasceresti?


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No lascia stare....e la società di oggi....la colpa è sempre degli altri.....!!


non è questo oscuro...ma se il tuo cuore..per 12 anni è stato preso completamente dalla persona che hai accanto...riufatavi tutte le situazioni....non volevi fosse di nessun altro....se questo succede vuol dire che forse un posticino vuoto adesso c'è.....e per forza deve essere colpa di uno solo?
perche il tuo compagno ha permesso a qualcun'altro di entrarci.....???


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> scusa muso ti ho infangato il 3D! non volevo!


 dada mi fa piacere la tua storia è vicina alla mia....


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

Non ne usciamo neppure a Pasqua dell'anno venturo.

Penso sia prematuro per entrambe (Dada e Musetta) venire qui a dissertare. Idem per Avalon.

Scornatevi ben bene contro la realtà e poi ne riparliamo, detto con affetto, eh!


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> mi ero assentata per lavoro...a chi ha supposto che...posso solo rispondere magari....invece no solo tenere telefonate e dolci messaggi e *tante parole che secondo voi devo azzerare e dimenticare...ma non riesco....*
> dada dici che vuoi lasciare tuo marito, ma.....posso chiederti una cosa... non è per un altro che lo lasceresti?


Non dimenticarle assolutamente! Custodiscile gelosamente, perche un domani che la storia dovesse finire (ti auguro il piu tardi possibile) resteranno cmq docissimi e bellissimi ricordi...


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> dada mi fa piacere la tua storia è vicina alla mia....


non è che parliamo dello stesso uomo......


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ne usciamo neppure a Pasqua dell'anno venturo.
> 
> Penso sia prematuro per entrambe (Dada e Musetta) venire qui a dissertare. Idem per Avalon.
> 
> Scornatevi ben bene contro la realtà e poi ne riparliamo, detto con affetto, eh!



Quoto l'iridescente Verena.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Annoiato ha detto:


> Ma si.... è normale trovare qualcuno che davvero ti piace e che ti fa provare molte emozioni che non provavi da secoli, tutto un tratto ti si risvegliano . Stai male perchè l'innamoramento ( che NON è l'amore) ti fa star male, e bene ovvio, sopratutto dopo tanto tanto tempo che non lo provi. Ti assicuro che sono un tipo piuttosto freddo, anche con l'altro sesso, ma di recente ho provato piu o meno la tua stessa sensazione, cosa che non provavo da molto tempo e che , nonostante il mio perfetto autocontrollo, mi ha messo in difficoltà, nel senso che non vedevo l'ora di vedermi con lei, di sare insieme, e anche per lei era la stessa cosa , sempre molto carina emozionata ecc.., e insieme stavamo davvero molto bene, intesa quasi perfetta!! Ora le cose sono cambiate un bel po , molto distacco, qualcosa è cambiato dall'ultima volta che ci siamo visti, e ovviamente all'inizio ci sono stato un po male ma poi ho alzato le spalle. Anzi ora se dovessimo combinare dubito che mi faro reperibile facilmente. *Per mio conto credo di non provare piu a impegolarmi in una situazione cosi, molto meglio una botta e via.* Però capisco che provare certe emozioni è davvero molto molto bello.


a bè certo... soluzione vincente. a te non la si fa..


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Quoto l'iridescente Verena.


 
denghiu'!


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> denghiu'!


Prego, incantevole musa.


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Non dimenticarle assolutamente! Custodiscile gelosamente, perche un domani che la storia dovesse finire (ti auguro il piu tardi possibile) resteranno cmq docissimi e bellissimi ricordi...


 anche io mi auguro tardi ma so che non dovrei...vorrei che tutto si risolvesse...
dada se fosse lo stesso tanto di cappello pero sarebbe il modo per dirgli basta.....abita in toscana lui_?? e non chiedo altro....ma l'eta è la stessa?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> anche io mi auguro tardi ma so che non dovrei...vorrei che tutto si risolvesse...
> dada se fosse lo stesso tanto di cappello pero sarebbe il modo per dirgli basta.....abita in toscana lui_?? e non chiedo altro....ma l'eta è la stessa?


lo stesso vecchiaccio?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo stesso vecchiaccio?


un vecchiaccio toscano?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








cazzo ma sarà mica il mio!!


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo stesso vecchiaccio?


anvedi il vecchietto


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso e dada...il nome inizia mica con la E???


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

si perche.... inizia proprio con la e....firenze per caso??
comunque non so che eta avete voi che gli date di vecchiaccio, ma mi auguro per voi di arrivare come lui alla sua età......


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

non ci posso credere.....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> si perche.... inizia proprio con la e....firenze per caso??
> comunque non so che eta avete voi che gli date di vecchiaccio, ma mi auguro per voi di arrivare come lui alla sua età......


prov siena.
il mio vecchiaccio (lo dico scherzando visto che me lo son cuccata per parecchio) ha 52 anni.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> si perche.... inizia proprio con la e....firenze per caso??
> comunque non so che eta avete voi che gli date di vecchiaccio, ma mi auguro per voi di arrivare come lui alla sua età......





Grande82 ha detto:


> non ci posso credere.....


sarà mica ettore


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> si perche.... inizia proprio con la e....firenze per caso??
> comunque non so che eta avete voi che gli date di vecchiaccio, ma mi auguro per voi di arrivare come lui alla sua età......




































non te la prendere. scherziamo.
chiamiamo così il tipo di dada da un sacco di tempo...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sarà mica ettore


un nome una garanzia...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> un nome una garanzia...












  lo era, lo era...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

minchia.
sarebbe troppo scooop.
sai che culo gli fanno ora dada e bruttomuso al vecchiaccio?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> minchia.
> sarebbe troppo scooop.
> sai che culo gli fanno ora dada e bruttomuso al vecchiaccio?


per ora tacciono... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








gli dicevo sempre che si era già fatto tutta la toscana , si vede che ha allargato gli orizzonti


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per ora tacciono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa il tuo vecchiaccio ora quanti anni avrebbe?


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Prego, incantevole musa.


 
sai che sono già in scarico i primi tre episodi dei Tudors, terza stagione?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti piace la regina Jane, mio nuovo avatar?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa il tuo vecchiaccio ora quanti anni avrebbe?



avrebbe...mica è morto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi 53


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> minchia.
> sarebbe troppo scooop.
> sai che culo gli fanno ora dada e bruttomuso al vecchiaccio?


ti immagini se fosse vero?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avrebbe...mica è morto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azz.. qui il giallo si infittisce... ne ha 53 anche il vecchiaccio di musetta..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> azz.. qui il giallo si infittisce... ne ha 53 anche il vecchiaccio di musetta..

















non ci posso credere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








lui li ha compiuti questo mese...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci posso credere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai qualche consiglio alle due ragazze, cosa gli piace a tavola?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




gli pizzica la fava?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci posso credere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


era uso prendere ferie a ore, che ti ricordi?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> era uso prendere ferie a ore, che ti ricordi?


 presto fatto , lavora all'enel


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> presto fatto , lavora all'enel


si..te lo dice a te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








magari faceva il bidello che ne sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si..te lo dice a te...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma figurati. E' verissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

comunque la vedo grigia..bruttomuso si è belle che data...
non vorrei fosse filata a fargli un culo così


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai che sono già in scarico i primi tre episodi dei Tudors, terza stagione?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si è bello, ma preferisco la vera Verena.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque la vedo grigia..bruttomuso si è belle che data...
> non vorrei fosse filata a fargli un culo così


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque la vedo grigia..bruttomuso si è belle che data...
> non vorrei fosse filata a fargli un culo così


per la serie come distruggere un idillio in 5 minuti..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per la serie come distruggere un idillio in 5 minuti..


se fosse vero però m'incazzerei di brutto pure io..
mi aveva detto che ero l'unica e che una come me non l'avrebbe mai più trovata


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se fosse vero però m'incazzerei di brutto pure io..
> mi aveva detto che ero l'unica e che una come me non l'avrebbe mai più trovata


avanti un'altra....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> avanti un'altra....


ma sai, per quanto fosse un gran puttaniere in certe cose era molto sincero.
Che ne trovi altre è indubbio, uguali a me ,per certe cose, son sicura di no


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se fosse vero però m'incazzerei di brutto pure io..
> mi aveva detto che ero l'unica e che una come me non l'avrebbe mai più trovata


tu sei A di asudem
lei è B di bruttomuso
la C per ora è un mistero
la D è dada..
fai te..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei A di asudem
> lei è B di bruttomuso
> la C per ora è un mistero
> la D è dada..
> fai te..


tutto può essere.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sai, per quanto fosse un gran puttaniere in certe cose era molto sincero.
> Che ne trovi altre è indubbio, uguali a me ,per certe cose, son sicura di no


ma lo sappiamo che tu sei UNICA!!!












( meno male....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se fosse vero però m'incazzerei di brutto pure io..
> mi aveva detto che ero l'unica e che una come me non l'avrebbe mai più trovata


 anche il mio ex amante lo diceva, spesso e in modo conviencente... che lui un'emozione così... mai provata......
(peccato che io conosca bene un'altra sua ex amante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , cosa che lui ignora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> anche il mio ex amante lo diceva, spesso e in modo conviencente... che lui un'emozione così... mai provata......
> (peccato che io conosca bene un'altra sua ex amante
> 
> 
> ...


sì certo.Lo so che lo dicono in molti..
Io però ho qualche motivo per credere che per acuni aspetti fosse vero.
Non che oggi come oggi me ne freghi poi molto..


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì certo.Lo so che lo dicono in molti..
> Io però ho qualche motivo per credere che per acuni aspetti fosse vero.
> Non che oggi come oggi me ne freghi poi molto..


 non dicevo in riferimento a te (per molti sarà vero, anche solo per la semplice ragione che è la prima volta che tradiscono, che poi lo rifacciano non possono dirlo nemmeno loro!).
Era più una mia riflessione fra me... ho perso molto tempo ed energie dietro quest'uomo. Non troppe, per fortuna, mi sono fermata in tempo e mi frenavo ogni momento, però comunque molte....  e certe cose le sapevo già allora, ma proseguivo....


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bruttomuso e dada...il nome inizia mica con la E???


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>



Scherzi??! se è lui gli spacco il culo!!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Scherzi??! se è lui gli spacco il culo!!


 guarda, non farmi star male ti prego...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> guarda, non farmi star male ti prego...



quello che m'impensierisce è il silenzio assendo di dada e bruttomuso...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che m'impensierisce è il silenzio assendo di dada e bruttomuso...


 Saranno già in manette...


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Ecoomi presente mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!!!
Me ne tiro fuori il mio non abita in quella zona e il nome non inizia con quella lettera!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

Diciamocelo decidere di lasciare il proprio compagno e' piu' difficile che tradire.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ecoomi presente mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!!!
> Me ne tiro fuori il mio non abita in quella zona e il nome non inizia con quella lettera!!!!


se va bè.. che certezze hai?
potrei dirti anche io che abito a malta e mi chiamo michelle.. che ci vuole?


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè.. che certezze hai?
> potrei dirti anche io che abito a malta e mi chiamo michelle.. che ci vuole?


Ci vado in ferie da lui! Quindi son sicura di quello che dice!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè.. che certezze hai?
> potrei dirti anche io che abito a malta e mi chiamo michelle.. che ci vuole?


Ma la pianti d'insinuare i dubbi?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il mio è ancora tramortito da quando è finita...non avrebbe né la forza né lo stimolo a trovarne altre


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ci vado in ferie da lui! Quindi son sicura di quello che dice!!!


fotocopia autentificata di carta d'identità, passaporto e codice fiscale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




altrimenti il dubbio resta


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fotocopia autentificata di carta d'identità, passaporto e codice fiscale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dimenticavo: copia cartella clinica ultimo ricovero.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fotocopia autentificata di carta d'identità, passaporto e codice fiscale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai su un po di fiducia....
Ho anche l'indirizzo...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diciamocelo decidere di lasciare il proprio compagno e' piu' difficile che tradire.


 Certamente si.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dimenticavo: copia cartella clinica ultimo ricovero.


Anche quella!!! Mi accontento di vedere la ciccatrice per crederci....


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Anche quella!!! Mi accontento di vedere la ciccatrice per crederci....


se non c'è gliela fai tu con una cicca


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dai su un po di fiducia....
> Ho anche l'indirizzo...


va bè sai che ci vuole.. basta andare su www.paginebianche.it e trovarne uno della zona in cui dici di abitare.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Diciamocelo decidere di lasciare il proprio compagno e' piu' difficile che tradire.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Anche quella!!! Mi accontento di vedere la ciccatrice per crederci....


l'appendicite di quando aveva 10 anni?


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè sai che ci vuole.. basta andare su www.paginebianche.it e trovarne uno della zona in cui dici di abitare.


Ho l'indirizzo dell'ufficio! E di questo ne sono certissima


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho l'indirizzo dell'ufficio! E di questo ne sono certissima



io avevo anche quello di casa


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ho l'indirizzo dell'ufficio! E di questo ne sono certissima


certo che si fida tantissimo di te. ti ha dato l'indirizzo dell'ufficio ...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


>


Si tu t'inchini ma questo non ti fa onore sai... alla fine non stai risolvendo il tuo problema


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ecoomi presente mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!!!
> Me ne tiro fuori il mio non abita in quella zona e il nome non inizia con quella lettera!!!!


 idem, il mio non è.....sapete perche...ora riderete tanto....perche credo e ho detto credo....che io per lui sia l'unica.....lo so vi faccio ridere ma perche non posso avere quet'illusione ....kid sbaglio tanto tanto vero,.... ma lo adoro e lui so che adorA ME....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> idem, il mio non è.....sapete perche...ora riderete tanto....perche credo e ho detto credo....che io per lui sia l'unica.....lo so vi faccio ridere ma perche non posso avere quet'illusione ....kid sbaglio tanto tanto vero,.... ma lo adoro e lui so che adorA ME....


si chiama ettore o no?


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si chiama ettore o no?


preoccupada?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se è lui scendo anch'io a mollargli calcioni nel culo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> preoccupada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda ...c'ho un giramento che non hai idea!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

oh! mica risponde!!


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> un vecchiaccio toscano??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o il mio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





occhio ai toscani... brutta razza 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*tutti*
è un modo di fare


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> o il mio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.

Sono molto simpatici, fanno piegar dalle risate ma meglio come amici


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ecoomi presente mi sono sentita chiamata in causa!!!
> Me ne tiro fuori il mio non abita in quella zona e il nome non inizia con quella lettera!!!!



sei sicura di avere il nome vero e luogo pure


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che si fida tantissimo di te. ti ha dato l'indirizzo dell'ufficio ...



... se è impegnato....


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dai su un po di fiducia....
> Ho anche l'indirizzo...


e l'iniziale del nome


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che si fida tantissimo di te. ti ha dato l'indirizzo dell'ufficio ...


 Perchè, normalmente si tiene segreto???


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè, normalmente si tiene segreto???


uno sveglio tiene segreto quello di casa, quello dell'ufficio no


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> uno sveglio tiene segreto quello di casa, quello dell'ufficio no


 ma infatti, mi sembrava esagerato...


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> uno sveglio tiene segreto quello di casa, quello dell'ufficio no


bhè insomma, io se fossi sposato e broccolo in giro sto piffero che dò l'indirizzo di dove lavoro


----------



## Old matilde (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè insomma, io se fossi sposato e broccolo in giro sto piffero che dò l'indirizzo di dove lavoro


dipende dal lavoro
in ufficio può girare molta gente


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> dipende dal lavoro
> in ufficio può girare molta gente


si ma se poi la cosa prende una brutta piega questa ha l'indirizzo per beccarti
per me il lavoro è sacro


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma se poi la cosa prende una brutta piega questa ha l'indirizzo per beccarti
> per me il lavoro è sacro


 La terrorizzerei se facesse una cosa del genere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (24 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma se poi la cosa prende una brutta piega questa ha l'indirizzo per beccarti
> *per me il lavoro è sacro*


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> idem, il mio non è.....sapete perche...ora riderete tanto....perche credo e ho detto credo....che io per lui sia l'unica.....lo so vi faccio ridere ma perche non posso avere quet'illusione ....kid sbaglio tanto tanto vero,.... ma lo adoro e lui so che adorA ME....


ci sono tutti i presupposti, in effetti, per un futuro radioso..


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! mica risponde!!


dai.. ettore è un nome comune.. mica si chiama diomede.


----------



## Old camillone800 (24 Aprile 2009)

Io ho sùbito recentemente un tradimento dalla persona che amavo di più al mondo...

Se lo ami abbi il coraggio di dirlo a tuo marito, ma non prenderlo in giro, non se lo merita...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

camillone800 ha detto:


> Io ho sùbito recentemente un tradimento dalla persona che amavo di più al mondo...
> 
> Se lo ami abbi il coraggio di dirlo a tuo marito, ma non prenderlo in giro, non se lo merita...


prometti bene con quel nick..


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

camillone800 ha detto:


> Io ho sùbito recentemente un tradimento dalla persona che amavo di più al mondo...
> 
> Se lo ami abbi il coraggio di dirlo a tuo marito, ma non prenderlo in giro, non se lo merita...



E' proprio il punto più difficile da capire per un traditore...


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> sei sicura di avere il nome vero e luogo pure


Si si tutto verissimo! Sia nome che indirizzo ho avuto modo di verificare il tutto!!!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! mica risponde!!


 asudem tranquilla non si chiama ettore.....
ma  poi noi amanti bisogna essere gelose....voi date quasi tutti per scontati che i traditori sono seriali...sono io l'ingenua-----


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci sono tutti i presupposti, in effetti, per un futuro radioso..


 perche prendete tutti in giro...kid analizza cerca di aiutare....


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> asudem tranquilla non si chiama ettore.....
> ma  poi noi amanti bisogna essere gelose....voi date quasi tutti per scontati che i traditori sono seriali...sono io l'ingenua-----


io son tranquilissima!!
per me può esser  morto  ammazzato che non me ne frega nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(e non sono neanche un po' rancorosa sai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> perche prendete tutti in giro...kid analizza cerca di aiutare....




Sarà che io sono ancora in fase post-shock, mentre gli altri sono tutti navigati e di conseguenza cinici.... tranquilla che non lo fanno per cattiveria, ci sono passato pure io!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sarà che io sono ancora in fase post-shock, mentre gli altri sono tutti navigati e di conseguenza cinici.... tranquilla che non lo fanno per cattiveria, ci sono passato pure io!


 kid posso farti una domanda? quando avevi la relazione dicevi cretinate alla tua amante o eri vero e sincero?
e scusa la domanda personale....raccontavi a lei cose che andavano oltre il tuo modo semplice....cioe avevi piu fantasie...


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io son tranquilissima!!
> per me può esser morto ammazzato che non me ne frega nulla
> 
> 
> ...


io non riesco a ragionare cosi...ancora forse.....
spero di arrivarci, ma invece no spero di avere di lui un bel ricordo....con un sentimento sincero-----


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid posso farti una domanda? quando avevi la relazione dicevi cretinate alla tua amante o eri vero e sincero?
> e scusa la domanda personale....raccontavi a lei cose che andavano oltre il tuo modo semplice....cioe avevi piu fantasie...



Allora, io alla mia "compagna" (contenta Vere?), dicevo un sacco di cose belle, facevo un sacco di castelli in aria, raccontavo progetti, ambizioni, sogni.... e dicevo queste cose perchè le sentivo. Poi, dal giorno del mio misterioso risveglio, ho cominciato a realizzare che tutte le cose che le avevo detto erano forse vere, ma enfatizzate a dismisura dal momento che avevo attraversato. Insomma, il cominciare a riprovare vecchie emozioni dimenticate, mi ha fatto vedere le cose in una maniera alterata, esaltata.

Ero un vulcano di emozioni e parole. Ero felice. Mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Allora, io alla mia "compagna" (contenta Vere?), dicevo un sacco di cose belle, facevo un sacco di castelli in aria, raccontavo progetti, ambizioni, sogni.... e dicevo queste cose perchè le sentivo. Poi, dal giorno del mio misterioso risveglio, ho cominciato a realizzare che tutte le cose che le avevo detto erano forse vere, ma enfatizzate a dismisura dal momento che avevo attraversato. Insomma, il cominciare a riprovare vecchie emozioni dimenticate, mi ha fatto vedere le cose in una maniera alterata, esaltata.
> 
> Ero un vulcano di emozioni e parole. *Ero felice. Mi sbagliavo*.


perche kid?


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> perche kid?



Perchè messo alle strette, ho sentito il bisogno di tornare da mia moglie ed ho capito che è lei che volevo in realtà


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


oh racchia...sacro!!!
uno sputtanamento lavorativo è inaccettabile


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Perchè messo alle strette, ho sentito il bisogno di tornare da mia moglie ed ho capito che è lei che volevo in realtà


Penso che cmq tu sia stato felice in quel periodo! Sia stato bene! Correggimi se sbaglio


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Penso che cmq tu sia stato felice in quel periodo! Sia stato bene! Correggimi se sbaglio



Camminavo 3 metri da terra cara.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Camminavo 3 metri da terra cara.


un metro piu su di me!!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> un metro piu su di me!!!!



Te l'ho detto che siamo fatti con lo stampino.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto che siamo fatti con lo stampino.


avevi prorpio ragione.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (24 Aprile 2009)

ma come fate nn lo so......io nn riuscirei mai ad essere felice sapendo che sto tradendo una persona che si fida di me, che mi ama e che ripone i suoi sogni e le sue speranze nel rapporto che ha costruito con me......come nn potrei mai esser felice di stare con una persona impegnata che a sua volta tradisce qualcuno.....


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma come fate nn lo so......io nn riuscirei mai ad essere felice sapendo che sto tradendo una persona che si fida di me, che mi ama e che ripone i suoi sogni e le sue speranze nel rapporto che ha costruito con me......come nn potrei mai esser felice di stare con una persona impegnata che a sua volta tradisce qualcuno.....


La pensavo come te poi le circostanze mi hanno portato a ricredermi


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

Quoto in pieno Mirti.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma come fate nn lo so......io nn riuscirei mai ad essere felice sapendo che sto tradendo una persona che si fida di me, che mi ama e che ripone i suoi sogni e le sue speranze nel rapporto che ha costruito con me......come nn potrei mai esser felice di stare con una persona impegnata che a sua volta tradisce qualcuno.....


Io non sono alla ricerca di giustificazioni credimi, ma posso dirti che finchè ci sei dentro fino al collo, si è talmente egoisti da non riuscire a vederlo per nulla il proprio partner ufficiale.... ma la paghi dopo, eccome se la paghi.


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno Mirti.


Ora pure io la quoto sai... è capirlo prima il problema.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (24 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma come fate nn lo so......io nn riuscirei mai ad essere felice sapendo che sto tradendo una persona che si fida di me, che mi ama e che ripone i suoi sogni e le sue speranze nel rapporto che ha costruito con me......come nn potrei mai esser felice di stare con una persona impegnata che a sua volta tradisce qualcuno.....



Daccordissimo.................!!!!


----------



## Old bruttomuso79 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Io non sono alla ricerca di giustificazioni credimi, ma posso dirti che finchè ci sei dentro fino al collo, si è talmente egoisti da non riuscire a vederlo per nulla il proprio partner ufficiale.... ma la paghi dopo, eccome se la paghi.


 kid e quanto tempo ci vuole.....e quando riesci a capire se è il momento di interrompere....sempre considerando che ti da tanto....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid, ti ricordi anche con strega ad es e con altri? 
Si diceva sempre 'tu ragioni come me!! sei il mio stampo!'
Dico questo per farti/vi riflettere: non è una cosa così eccezionale ed unica... 
siete innamorati, credete che questa cosa darà un valore diverso alla vita e a voi... poi vi accorgete che forse era solo un momento in cui una cosa normale diventava eccezionale e magica e infine ci si scontra con la realtà: era un sbandata e il sintomo di un malessere... da affrontare... perchè sempre lì rimane!


----------



## brugola (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ti ricordi anche con strega ad es e con altri?
> Si diceva sempre 'tu ragioni come me!! sei il mio stampo!'
> *Dico questo per farti/vi riflettere: non è una cosa così eccezionale ed unica... *
> siete innamorati, credete che questa cosa darà un valore diverso alla vita e a voi... poi vi accorgete che forse era solo un momento in cui una cosa normale diventava eccezionale e magica e infine ci si scontra con la realtà: era un sbandata e il sintomo di un malessere... da affrontare... perchè sempre lì rimane!


quoto la mia glande plefelita


----------



## Old sheldon (24 Aprile 2009)

*x bruttomuso*

Non voglio fare discorsi di tipo moralistico sulla tua relazione extra, ma farti pensare almeno alla differenza di eta'.

23 anni,quando tu ne hai 30 (lui 53) non ci sono problemi
23 anni,quando tu ne hai 40(lui 63) i problemi iniziano
23 anni,quando tu ne hai 50(lui 73) devi fare la badante

La tua relazione con questa persona non puo' avere un futuro, purtroppo come hai scritto passerai un periodo estivo a stretto contatto con lui.

Il vostro rapporto si consolidera' ancora di piu',presi dalla foga della novita',ci saranno sicuramente momenti molto belli,intimi, riscoprirarai cosa vuol dire passare un'intera giornata con un nuovo amore.

Ritonera' tuo marito, ritornera' anche la solita vita,entrerai in una crisi ancora maggiore, prima o poi ti separerai.

Dispiace scriverlo,ma è quello che sicuramente succedera'.

Al vecchio ( lo sono anch'io) non succedera' niente,perche se solo è un po' piu' furbo di te e secondo me lo è, i conti che ti ho descritto sopra se li è gia' fatti e no rinuncera' mai al suo rapporto piu' normale, con l'attuale moglie.

Mi metto anche nella sua situazione di dover presentare un domani a mia figlia la mia nuova compagna,che poteva essere per eta' nella sua stessa classe, onestamente non ce la farei, ce la farei tranquillamente invece a scrivere sms  meravigliosi, ad essere pieno di attenzioni per te, ad avere rapporti sessuli piu' che soddisfacenti......, caspita hai 30 anni, sai che scossa di adrenalina per me!

Ragionaci,bye


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

quoto sheldon (benvenuto!!) e aggiungo una cosetta: il periodo estivo che attendi con ansia è una cosa terribile e schokante. A me è capitato una sola mattina, di lavarci i denti a due lavandini vicini, ed è stato sconvolgente più del primo bacio o della prima volta a letto con lui. non me l'aspettavo. Ma all'improvviso hai questo 'barlume' di famiglia con lui e nulal è più uguale.... E poi devi ritornare a casa, con tuo marito.... E devi ricordare che quella non è la realtà ma solo un momento rubato, non tuo..... Veramente, sono cose che ti dilaniano dentro...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ti ricordi anche con strega ad es e con altri?
> Si diceva sempre 'tu ragioni come me!! sei il mio stampo!'
> Dico questo per farti/vi riflettere: non è una cosa così eccezionale ed unica...
> siete innamorati, credete che questa cosa darà un valore diverso alla vita e a voi... poi vi accorgete che forse era solo un momento in cui una cosa normale diventava eccezionale e magica e infine ci si scontra con la realtà: era un sbandata e il sintomo di un malessere... da affrontare... perchè sempre lì rimane!
















   Vangelo !!


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> kid, ti ricordi anche con strega ad es e con altri?
> Si diceva sempre 'tu ragioni come me!! sei il mio stampo!'
> Dico questo per farti/vi riflettere: non è una cosa così eccezionale ed unica...
> siete innamorati, credete che questa cosa darà un valore diverso alla vita e a voi... poi vi accorgete che forse era solo un momento in cui una cosa normale diventava eccezionale e magica e infine ci si scontra con la realtà: era un sbandata e il sintomo di un malessere... da affrontare... perchè sempre lì rimane!



Rispondo a Dada quotando Grande.

Non c'è un tempo prestabilito, o meglio può variare da persona a persona. Raramente si arriva all'anno comunque, a patto di non essere traditori seriali.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Rispondo a Dada quotando Grande.
> 
> Non c'è un tempo prestabilito, o meglio può variare da persona a persona. Raramente si arriva all'anno comunque, a patto di non essere traditori seriali.


dada però deve considerare che non ha mai 'consumato' ed è un rapporto low mantainence...


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dada però deve considerare che non ha mai 'consumato' ed è un rapporto low mantainence...


Allora è ancora in tempo per non fare cazzate più grandi.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Allora è ancora in tempo per non fare cazzate più grandi.


Dici che è meglio se mi fermo prima


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Dici che è meglio se mi fermo prima


Su questo non c'è ombra di dubbio tesora.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è ombra di dubbio tesora.


Posso ancora tirarmi indietro ma ti diro sinceramente che adesso non voglio farlo


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Posso ancora tirarmi indietro ma ti diro sinceramente che adesso non voglio farlo


Guarda che è come con le sigarette... devi darci un taglio netto e prima lo fai, meno conseguenze pagherai.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Guarda che è come con le sigarette... devi darci un taglio netto e prima lo fai, meno conseguenze pagherai.


Lo so me ne rendo conto ma....c'è sempre sto ma di mezzo!!!
Le ferie sono vicine...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Lo so me ne rendo conto ma....c'è sempre sto ma di mezzo!!!
> Le ferie sono vicine...


cambia meta.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cambia meta.


 
non posso! Troppo tardi ormai ho prenotato e visto la fatica che ho fatto a convincere mio marito ad andare, non posso cambiare cosi all'improvviso...


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non posso! Troppo tardi ormai ho prenotato e visto la fatica che ho fatto a convincere mio marito ad andare, non posso cambiare cosi all'improvviso...



Dada, fai quello che vuoi ma.... questa è una delle cazzate che non dovresti fare. non è che dopo puoi importi di smettere così, schioccando le dita. Ci vuole impegno.


----------



## Old dada (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Dada, fai quello che vuoi ma.... questa è una delle cazzate che non dovresti fare. non è che dopo puoi importi di smettere così, schioccando le dita. Ci vuole impegno.


me ne rendo conto! Ma non posso piu toranre indietro....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Aprile 2009)

dada, non vuoi......
non raccontiamocela, ok?


----------



## Kid (24 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dada, non vuoi......
> non raccontiamocela, ok?


Fortuna lo hai detto tu...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> me ne rendo conto! Ma non posso piu toranre indietro....


scusa ma con tuo marito dietro??
Allucinante....


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Sul fatto della convenienza di tenersi il marito non saprei....l'unica cosa che so di certo è che *è una decisione difficile da prendere per tutto quello che ne consegue*!!!


Certo che è difficile, ma l'esistenza di un terzo (o di una terza) non fa che complicare le cose...


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> dai miei doveri non mi sono mai tirata indietro, lo faccio vivere come un pashà (se cosi si scrive) le coccole sono sempre io la prima a dargliele, anche quando mi respinge (il piu delle volte che mi avvicino), mi vive come una sorella come un'abitudine, ci sono....basta....ok...va bene cosi! Lavo stiro cucino (ed è giusto che sia cosi)....bene perfetto! Cosa puo pretendere di piu...ha trovato la sostitutia della mammina!!!


Dada Dada Dada... l'amore è un'altra cosa però.


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Il suo mondo è la TV la PS il PC (per giocare) la NINTENDO DS! Che colpe posso avere io si qs! Poi che io ci sia o non ci sia lui non se ne rende molto conto quando è immerso in questo suo mondo! Se gli do un bacio o una carezza, azz l'ho fatto sbagliare ed ha perso la partita.....








   Dada io avevo un marito che si comportava esattamente come il tuo. Alla fine mi ha tradita lui...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma con tuo marito dietro??
> Allucinante....


mi sa che il vecchiaccio a sto giro rischia un fracco di legnate...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ora pure io la quoto sai... è capirlo prima il problema.



nessuno di noi nasce imparato, purtroppo!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid e quanto tempo ci vuole.....e quando riesci a capire se è il momento di interrompere....sempre considerando che ti da tanto....



anni?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

no, ma sul serio dada... cambia meta.. scuoti tuo marito, dagli qualche cartone in testa ma cerca di recuperare con lui..
rischi di incasinare tutto in modo irreparabile per un vecchiaccio che magari si eccita pure al pensiero di farsi la moglie di un mona che dorme sotto l'ombrellone ignaro di tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> io non riesco a ragionare cosi...ancora forse.....
> spero di arrivarci, ma invece no spero di avere di lui un bel ricordo....con un sentimento sincero-----



i bei ricordi non riempiono il pancino quando hai fame d'amore.


----------



## lale75 (24 Aprile 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma come fate nn lo so......io nn riuscirei mai ad essere felice sapendo che sto tradendo una persona che si fida di me, che mi ama e che ripone i suoi sogni e le sue speranze nel rapporto che ha costruito con me......come nn potrei mai esser felice di stare con una persona impegnata che a sua volta tradisce qualcuno.....


 
Felici non credo si possa essere davvero, non in modo totale. Lo sei quando sei insieme, probabilmente, perchè in quei momenti gli altri, i rispettivi coniugi, smettono di esistere...ma appena chiudi la porta devi fare i conti con la realtà, con le bugie e i sensi di colpa...no, non si può essre davvero felici quando si tradisce, non credo


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Allora, io alla mia "compagna" (contenta *Vere*?),
> 
> Ero un vulcano di emozioni e parole. Ero felice. Mi sbagliavo.



Si! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi hai risposto sui tudors?


----------



## lale75 (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, ma sul serio dada... cambia meta.. scuoti tuo marito, dagli qualche cartone in testa ma cerca di recuperare con lui..
> rischi di incasinare tutto in modo irreparabile per un vecchiaccio che magari si eccita pure al pensiero di farsi la moglie di un mona che dorme sotto l'ombrellone ignaro di tutto.


 
Da quello che ricordo di Dada non credo ci sia molto da recuperare...


----------



## Old megliosola (24 Aprile 2009)

ciao, mi sono letta tutto il 3d sia di muso che di dada...
sono scioccata...andare in vacanza con l'amate e  portartsi il marito dietro, o per dirla meglio andare col marito per incontrare l'amante??
muso che con un bimbo di soli 3 anni trova pure il tempo per "sc....are" con l'amante 

ma siete wonderwoman o cosa??


----------



## MK (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> i bei ricordi non riempiono il pancino quando hai fame d'amore.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Da quello che ricordo di Dada non credo ci sia molto da recuperare...


bè, se l'alternativa è il vecchiaccio... dalla padella alla brace


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, ma sul serio dada... cambia meta.. scuoti tuo marito, dagli qualche cartone in testa ma cerca di recuperare con lui..
> rischi di incasinare tutto in modo irreparabile per un vecchiaccio che magari si eccita pure al pensiero di farsi la moglie di un mona che dorme sotto l'ombrellone ignaro di tutto.


ecco la capacità lucida di sintesi


----------



## Old Angel (24 Aprile 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> ciao, mi sono letta tutto il 3d sia di muso che di dada...
> sono scioccata...andare in vacanza con l'amate e  portartsi il marito dietro, o per dirla meglio andare col marito per incontrare l'amante??
> muso che con un bimbo di soli 3 anni trova pure il tempo per "sc....are" con l'amante
> 
> ma siete wonderwoman o cosa??


Benvenuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se leggi un pò di storie ti accorgerai che sei solo alla crema


----------



## Old Vulvia (24 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu sei sempre profonda.
> Ma non è che succeda spesso che chi tradisce abbia ragioni profonde e speranze di costruzione di nuovi rapporti più profondi ...eh...


Infatti ho parlato di insoddisfazione ed è proprio per evitare la fatica di "ristrutturare" e "rinegoziare" (il termine è brutto ma non me ne viene un altro) il rapporto con il coniuge su altre basi che si sceglie la via di fuga più facile ed immediatamente più gratificante del tradimento.
E' solo dopo che si sono accumulate macerie su macerie dei due rapporti che uno/a (forse) può mettersi a riflettere su se stesso, risalire alle proprie ragioni e (forse) trovare il coraggio di mettere sul piatto la propria volontà di cambiamento.


----------



## Old megliosola (25 Aprile 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Benvenuta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie, 
me ne sono accorta e non solo leggendo qui 
siamo circondati


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Si!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tesoro no, mi sono fermato alla seconda per ora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì certo.Lo so che lo dicono in molti..
> Io però ho qualche motivo per credere che per acuni aspetti fosse vero.
> Non che oggi come oggi me ne freghi poi molto..


 Ma ogni persona dà emozioni diverse ...se no perché cercare persone diverse?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi qualcuna è speciale (come te:sonar

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ma chissà se l'ha capito davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> fotocopia autentificata di carta d'identità, passaporto e codice fiscale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> dimenticavo: copia cartella clinica ultimo ricovero.












...e test hiv


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

bruttomuso79 ha detto:


> kid posso farti una domanda? quando avevi la relazione dicevi cretinate alla tua amante o eri vero e sincero?
> e scusa la domanda personale....raccontavi a lei cose che andavano oltre il tuo modo semplice....cioe avevi piu fantasie...


 Musetta, ma se uno non si "diverte" con l'amante perché mai dovrebbe averla?!
E' naturale che prova attrazione, entusiasmo, esaltazione ..ed è sincero e sinceramente lo dice.
Che queste emozioni siano segno di un reale e profondo sentimento ...è un altro discorso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> non posso! Troppo tardi ormai ho prenotato e visto la fatica che ho fatto a convincere mio marito ad andare, non posso cambiare cosi all'improvviso...


Puoi benissmo.
Ti mandi da un indirizzo mail fatto apposta una disdetta per overbooking o una proposta di sistemazione diversa. Tu dici a tuo marito che ti sei incazzata e che basta ...andrete in un altro posto e ...disdici subito e paghi una penale ( sarà ridicola, corrispondente al costo di una maglia).
E ti togli da questa situazione assurda. 
E voilà


----------



## Old sperella (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Puoi benissmo.
> Ti mandi da un indirizzo mail fatto apposta una disdetta per overbooking o una proposta di sistemazione diversa. Tu dici a tuo marito che ti sei incazzata e che basta ...andrete in un altro posto e ...disdici subito e paghi una penale ridicola, corrispondene a una maglia.
> E ti togli da questa situazione assurda.
> E voilà


a volerlo


----------



## Old dada (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Puoi benissmo.
> Ti mandi da un indirizzo mail fatto apposta una disdetta per overbooking o una proposta di sistemazione diversa. Tu dici a tuo marito che ti sei incazzata e che basta ...andrete in un altro posto e ...disdici subito e paghi una penale ( sarà ridicola, corrispondente al costo di una maglia).
> E ti togli da questa situazione assurda.
> E voilà


Ma io non lo voglio fare....


----------



## Old maidiremainellavita (28 Aprile 2009)

*in maniera diversa ma...*

Cara bruttomuso, so bene che significa io sono sposata e non ho mai tradito mio marito, se parliamo di tradimento fisico. Da più di un anno ho conosciuto un uomo su una chat, magari è una cosa un pò diversa però le sensazioni le emozioni che provi tu ci sono a pieno. Bhe lui è sposato e ha 13 anni più di me, sappiamo bene che abbiamo le nostre vite e dei doveri a cui non possiamo ritarci indietro, ma abbiamo una sintonia incredibile, passiamo molto tempo a parlare di tutto, dei nostri figli, di tante e tante cose. Non ci siamo mai visti finora, ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma non ci siamo ancora mai incontrati. Ci siamo cmq visti tramite cam, fotografie ecc., come del resto è usuale nel web. Sai, dopo anni di matrimonio alcune cose sfumano, cambiano, in breve la passione non c'è più, per quanto mi riguarda non c'è manco più il dialogo, viene a mancare quella sensazione che ti fa perdere la testa. Io ho pensato tanto a ciò che mi sta accadendo e ho riflettuto molto, cercando di darmi delle spiegazioni, perchè non ho mai cercato nulla al di là del mio matrimonio, usavo sta chat per compagna e mi sono ritrovata a provare dei sentimenti intensi per questa persona, può far ridere sta cosa, ma non sono l'unica. Stiamo pensando ad incontrarci, ma non so se sia una cosa giusta, perchè tanto come andrebbe a finire poi si sa....già ho sensi di colpa così....ci aggiungo pure il lato fisico, non me lo perdonerei. Quindi il mio consiglio (lo dò pure a me) il tuo matrimonio, ciò che hai costruito con tuo marito, tuo figlio (io ne ho due) valgono molto di più e rischiare di buttare tutto all'aria per cosa poi? Ne vale la pena? Pensiamoci bene dai!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

maidiremainellavita ha detto:


> Cara bruttomuso, so bene che significa io sono sposata e non ho mai tradito mio marito, se parliamo di tradimento fisico. Da più di un anno ho conosciuto un uomo su una chat, magari è una cosa un pò diversa però le sensazioni le emozioni che provi tu ci sono a pieno. Bhe lui è sposato e ha 13 anni più di me, sappiamo bene che abbiamo le nostre vite e dei doveri a cui non possiamo ritarci indietro, ma abbiamo una sintonia incredibile, passiamo molto tempo a parlare di tutto, dei nostri figli, di tante e tante cose. Non ci siamo mai visti finora, ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma non ci siamo ancora mai incontrati. Ci siamo cmq visti tramite cam, fotografie ecc., come del resto è usuale nel web. Sai, dopo anni di matrimonio alcune cose sfumano, cambiano, in breve la passione non c'è più, per quanto mi riguarda non c'è manco più il dialogo, viene a mancare quella sensazione che ti fa perdere la testa. Io ho pensato tanto a ciò che mi sta accadendo e ho riflettuto molto, cercando di darmi delle spiegazioni, perchè non ho mai cercato nulla al di là del mio matrimonio, usavo sta chat per compagna e mi sono ritrovata a provare dei sentimenti intensi per questa persona, può far ridere sta cosa, ma non sono l'unica. Stiamo pensando ad incontrarci, ma non so se sia una cosa giusta, perchè tanto come andrebbe a finire poi si sa....già ho sensi di colpa così....ci aggiungo pure il lato fisico, non me lo perdonerei. Quindi il mio consiglio (lo dò pure a me) il tuo matrimonio, ciò che hai costruito con tuo marito, tuo figlio (io ne ho due) valgono molto di più e rischiare di buttare tutto all'aria per cosa poi? Ne vale la pena? Pensiamoci bene dai!


lo dico sempre: chi cerca un avventura in chat lo fa perché non vuole cambiare niente della sua vita e tu ne sei una ulteriore conferma.


----------



## Kid (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo dico sempre: chi cerca un avventura in chat lo fa perché non vuole cambiare niente della sua vita e tu ne sei una ulteriore conferma.



Ogni tanto spari queste perle di saggezza, che mi verrebbe voglia di baciarti i piedi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ma io non lo voglio fare....


 Appunto ....avevi detto che non potevi.


Ma hai idea di che cosa stai preparando a tuo figlio?
E per cosa???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

maidiremainellavita ha detto:


> Cara bruttomuso, so bene che significa io sono sposata e non ho mai tradito mio marito, se parliamo di tradimento fisico. Da più di un anno ho conosciuto un uomo su una chat, magari è una cosa un pò diversa però le sensazioni le emozioni che provi tu ci sono a pieno. Bhe lui è sposato e ha 13 anni più di me, sappiamo bene che abbiamo le nostre vite e dei doveri a cui non possiamo ritarci indietro, ma abbiamo una sintonia incredibile, passiamo molto tempo a parlare di tutto, dei nostri figli, di tante e tante cose. Non ci siamo mai visti finora, ne abbiamo parlato tante volte ma non ci siamo ancora mai incontrati. Ci siamo cmq visti tramite cam, fotografie ecc., come del resto è usuale nel web. *Sai, dopo anni di matrimonio alcune cose sfumano, cambiano, in breve la passione non c'è più, per quanto mi riguarda non c'è manco più il dialogo, viene a mancare quella sensazione che ti fa perdere la testa.* Io ho pensato tanto a ciò che mi sta accadendo e ho riflettuto molto, cercando di darmi delle spiegazioni, perchè non ho mai cercato nulla al di là del mio matrimonio, usavo sta chat per compagna e mi sono ritrovata a provare dei sentimenti intensi per questa persona, può far ridere sta cosa, ma non sono l'unica. Stiamo pensando ad incontrarci, ma non so se sia una cosa giusta, perchè tanto come andrebbe a finire poi si sa....già ho sensi di colpa così....ci aggiungo pure il lato fisico, non me lo perdonerei. Quindi il mio consiglio (lo dò pure a me) il tuo matrimonio, ciò che hai costruito con tuo marito, tuo figlio (io ne ho due) valgono molto di più e rischiare di buttare tutto all'aria per cosa poi? Ne vale la pena? Pensiamoci bene dai!


 Difficile dialogare se tu sei in chat ...a meno che non stia in chat anche lui...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' più facile evadere virtualmente con rischio ridotto che lavorare al proprio matrimonio.

Che ci vuole a essere in sintonia quando non esistono responsabilità da condividere?! Proprio nulla.


Ma, hai ragione, cosa vale la distruzione di una famiglia?


----------



## Amoremio (29 Aprile 2009)

dada ha detto:


> Ma io non lo voglio fare....


da tradita, ti prego di non farlo.
quanti traditori felici trovi su questo forum? quante persone che pensavano che il sentimento per il loro compagno fosse esaurito hanno tradito e poi scoperto, nel dolore, che invece si era solo nascosto nelle pieghe della vita?
quanto dolore leggi nei post dei traditi?
la disattenzione di tuo marito è reale o la vedi solo tu perchè sei accecata dal nuovo coinvolgimento?
e quella che ora ti sembra insopportabile disattenzione in un altro momento non ti sarebbe apparso come la quieta e rassicurante presenza di un sentimento saldo?
o magari ci sono problemi diversi da cui lui sta provando a tenerti al riparo?
se pensi di non amarlo chiedi la separazione, non lo offendere e non offendere te stessa con un tradimento. 
ti sembra brutto e faticoso separarti perchè non ami più e poi ritrovarti sola?
lo sarà molto di più dopo aver vissuto e fatto vivere momenti orrendi.
quello che ora ti appare come un principe azzurro è più probabilmente un rospo che mai vorresti avere vicino.
pensaci.


----------



## Kid (29 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> da tradita, ti prego di non farlo.
> quanti traditori felici trovi su questo forum? quante persone che pensavano che il sentimento per il loro compagno fosse esaurito hanno tradito e poi scoperto, nel dolore, che invece si era solo nascosto nelle pieghe della vita?
> quanto dolore leggi nei post dei traditi?
> la disattenzione di tuo marito è reale o la vedi solo tu perchè sei accecata dal nuovo coinvolgimento?
> ...



Se me lo concedi, mi salvo questo post per utilizzarlo in futuro. E' un ottimo riassunto della condizione del 90% dei fedifraghi.


----------



## Old maidiremainellavita (29 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Difficile dialogare se tu sei in chat ...a meno che non stia in chat anche lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cara amica...sono anni che cerco un dialogo con mio marito e proprio la sua mancanza di questo mi ha portata a entrare nella chat, la gran solitudine, la sua assenza non di presenza ma di dialogo. Non entro nella chat quando c'è lui, non ho mai trascurato nulla per la chat, questo lo posso dire. Fino a qualche anno fa, lo aspettavo che tornava dal lavoro come una bambina, scherzavo con lui e ancora oggi cerco di farlo ma mi sta passando la voglia. Da parte sua non c'è mai stato lo stesso, tranne a letto, là si è molto diverso, molto partecipe ecc. ma la vita coniugale non è fatta solo di sesso. Cercavo e cerco sempre di parlargli un pò di tutto, di aprire un discorso, ma trovo una barriera sempre. E' vero quello che dici che nella chat non ci sono responsabilità è verissimo, non ci sono i problemi quotidiani è tutto rose e fiori, quindi mi fa piacere rifugiarmi là
quando ho tempo per poterlo fare, non ci vedo nulla di male in questo. Ho un dialogo stupendo con questa persona, ci sono stati giorni in cui abbiamo avuto un pò più di tempo che stiamo stati a parlare per ore al telefono non ho mai trovato tutto ciò nel mio matrimonio. Mi affligge
sta cosa perchè l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, partecipe, compreso e ha il dovere di comprendere il proprio coniuge. Questi sono degli elementi importantissimi. Come dici tu "distruggere una famiglia" non è ciò che nessuno vorrebbe e certo che se arrivo a un passo simile non è per un altro, ma questo incontro virtuale mi ha fatto riflette su tante cose. Ho 34 anni e sono sempre stata una persona allegra,
positiva anche nei momenti peggiori e non voglio farmi spegnere da lui.
Un saluto a tutti a presto.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Mai dire Mai: pensa che ci sono pure quelli che manco trombano!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

L'essere umano, concordo, ha bisogno di tante cose.

L'uomo e la donna hanno pero' anche delle responsabilità.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

maidiremainellavita ha detto:


> Cara amica...sono anni che cerco un dialogo con mio marito e proprio la sua mancanza di questo mi ha portata a entrare nella chat, la gran solitudine, la sua assenza non di presenza ma di dialogo. Non entro nella chat quando c'è lui, non ho mai trascurato nulla per la chat, questo lo posso dire. Fino a qualche anno fa, lo aspettavo che tornava dal lavoro come una bambina, scherzavo con lui e ancora oggi cerco di farlo ma mi sta passando la voglia. Da parte sua non c'è mai stato lo stesso, tranne a letto, là si è molto diverso, molto partecipe ecc. ma la vita coniugale non è fatta solo di sesso. Cercavo e cerco sempre di parlargli un pò di tutto, di aprire un discorso, ma trovo una barriera sempre. E' vero quello che dici che nella chat non ci sono responsabilità è verissimo, non ci sono i problemi quotidiani è tutto rose e fiori, quindi mi fa piacere rifugiarmi là
> quando ho tempo per poterlo fare, non ci vedo nulla di male in questo. Ho un dialogo stupendo con questa persona, ci sono stati giorni in cui abbiamo avuto un pò più di tempo che stiamo stati a parlare per ore al telefono non ho mai trovato tutto ciò nel mio matrimonio. Mi affligge
> sta cosa perchè l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, partecipe, compreso e ha il dovere di comprendere il proprio coniuge. Questi sono degli elementi importantissimi. Come dici tu "distruggere una famiglia" non è ciò che nessuno vorrebbe e certo che se arrivo a un passo simile non è per un altro, ma questo incontro virtuale mi ha fatto riflette su tante cose. Ho 34 anni e sono sempre stata una persona allegra,
> positiva anche nei momenti peggiori e non voglio farmi spegnere da lui.
> Un saluto a tutti a presto.


Maidiremai, noto molta consapevolezza sia in ciò che hai (la tua famiglia, i tuoi figli) sia in ciò che ti manca...
Dai anche la giusta valenza e portata alle "palpitazioni" che il sentirsi capita compresa vicina a qualcuno tramite una chat possono portare...e soprattutto che tutto questo fa da specchio alla tua vita reale e a ciò che non vuoi...

Ma cosa ce ne facciamo di queste consapevolezze se poi non le rappresentiamo a chi vorremmo davvero le condividesse con noi?

Il pericolo principale della chat nel tuo caso è quello di costruirti un mondo fittizio...e trovandolo molto meglio del reale, entrarci con tutti e due i piedi...lasciando sospesi ed irrisolti i problemi....che in una simile situazione possono solo ingigantirsi...

Altro rischio quello di passare dalla parte del torto, se per caso tuo marito dovesse avvedersene, dandogli inoltre ulteriori scuse per negarti qualsiasi tipo di spiegazione...perchè non avresti neanche il diritto di chiederle, ai suoi occhi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

maidiremainellavita ha detto:


> Cara amica...sono anni che cerco un dialogo con mio marito e proprio la sua mancanza di questo mi ha portata a entrare nella chat, la gran solitudine, la sua assenza non di presenza ma di dialogo. Non entro nella chat quando c'è lui, non ho mai trascurato nulla per la chat, questo lo posso dire. Fino a qualche anno fa, lo aspettavo che tornava dal lavoro come una bambina, scherzavo con lui e ancora oggi cerco di farlo ma mi sta passando la voglia. Da parte sua non c'è mai stato lo stesso, tranne a letto, là si è molto diverso, molto partecipe ecc. ma la vita coniugale non è fatta solo di sesso. Cercavo e cerco sempre di parlargli un pò di tutto, di aprire un discorso, ma trovo una barriera sempre. E' vero quello che dici che nella chat non ci sono responsabilità è verissimo, non ci sono i problemi quotidiani è tutto rose e fiori, quindi mi fa piacere rifugiarmi là
> quando ho tempo per poterlo fare, non ci vedo nulla di male in questo. Ho un dialogo stupendo con questa persona, ci sono stati giorni in cui abbiamo avuto un pò più di tempo che stiamo stati a parlare per ore al telefono non ho mai trovato tutto ciò nel mio matrimonio. Mi affligge
> sta cosa perchè l'essere umano ha bisogno di sentirsi amato, partecipe, compreso e ha il dovere di comprendere il proprio coniuge. Questi sono degli elementi importantissimi. Come dici tu "distruggere una famiglia" non è ciò che nessuno vorrebbe e certo che se arrivo a un passo simile non è per un altro, ma questo incontro virtuale mi ha fatto riflette su tante cose. Ho 34 anni e sono sempre stata una persona allegra,
> positiva anche nei momenti peggiori e non voglio farmi spegnere da lui.
> Un saluto a tutti a presto.


 Vedo che stai comprendendo che l'amico di chat è una stampella che tiene in piedi il tuo matrimonio zoppicante (per esigenze eluse tue o per reali difficoltà di entrambi? Potrebbe anche tuo marito avere la sua stampella no?).
Ma questa evasione non è una soluzione è solo un modo per evitare di trovare una soluzione.
Ci si può anche separare senza passare attraverso la devastazione di un tradimento mantenendo un rapporto civile. Dopo un tradimento è molto più difficile.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maidiremai, noto molta consapevolezza sia in ciò che hai (la tua famiglia, i tuoi figli) sia in ciò che ti manca...
> Dai anche la giusta valenza e portata alle "palpitazioni" che il sentirsi capita compresa vicina a qualcuno tramite una chat possono portare...e soprattutto che tutto questo fa da specchio alla tua vita reale e a ciò che non vuoi...
> 
> *Ma cosa ce ne facciamo di queste consapevolezze se poi non le rappresentiamo a chi vorremmo davvero le condividesse con noi?*
> ...


 
quoto in pieno.

Personalmente una delle maggiori delusioni legate alla mia storia extra è stata quella che mi sono sentita piu' sola, non meno sola....!
Anche perché questa persona una vera vicinanza non ha mai saputo darmela...e la sua stessa presenza oscurava quella del marito, che invece è deputato a starci vicino! Per cui lo dico sempre: MAI giudicare la relazione extra se si è in casa, e viceversa!


----------



## Old matilde (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Maidiremai, noto molta consapevolezza sia in ciò che hai (la tua famiglia, i tuoi figli) sia in ciò che ti manca...
> Dai anche la giusta valenza e portata alle "palpitazioni" che il sentirsi capita compresa vicina a qualcuno tramite una chat possono portare...e soprattutto che tutto questo fa da specchio alla tua vita reale e a ciò che non vuoi...
> 
> *Ma cosa ce ne facciamo di queste consapevolezze se poi non le rappresentiamo a chi vorremmo davvero le condividesse con noi?*
> ...



sante parole


----------



## Old danut (2 Maggio 2009)

Le tue sensazioni non valgono il prezzo che pagherà tuo marito se lo scoprirà.
Il prezzo delle tue sensazioni le pagherà in pieno lui in tal caso e sono certo che tu lo sappia.
Poi scusa, con uno più vecchio di te di 23 anni? Sei nata ieri, intesa o non intesa sono tutte balle, è più  probabile che tu sia un simpatico passatempo da letto e pur di avere tutto non sai che balle si dicono e che azioni stupide si fanno per convincere le altre persone, ci vuole poco a farsi credere diversi da quello che si è, te lo dice uno che ha 1000 maschere da mettere dipendenti dalle situazioni.


----------



## Old MagaMagò (4 Maggio 2009)

Se non ami + tuo marito lascialo! e fatti la tua vita.. senza sensi di colpa..e prese x il culo..!


----------

